# Anyone having FET in March? Part 2



## Marielou

New home ladies


----------



## Tinkelbunny

i'm first!!!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi i've been reading and i'm on too low a dose of proginova that is why i had the m/c the last time...my womb lining did not hold the pregnancy. I will increase it to 6mg and i'll have the morning and evening proginova inserted vaginaly...seems to give a much better result. my bloods came back and my readings were as follow:

E2 168
Prog >3
LH 0.8

i think it is best to step away from the computer at times..but i am determined to be armed with as much info as possible.


----------



## Sprinkles

Evening ladies

Well Gabi hope your knee and hand are alright honey.  You are a true jet setter, I would love to go to Brazil, I guess you’ve done New Year on the beach have you?

Lew ~ sorry you didn’t get your follow up call, but good you have another one booked.  Again another exotic trip, in a hot air balloon this time, hope you enjoy it my dear.

Tinkel ~ good luck honey hope the trip goes well, have everything crossed for you and sending you lots of      .  You been reading Beer’s book?  It’s a revelation isn’t it.  I remember when I bought it thinking I’ll never understand this lot, but crikey I do now!

Bettylou ~ sounds like you have your plans set and the summer tx free sounds like a great plan, glad you’re feeling positive luvvie x

Juicy ~ hope you’re feeling ok and taking it easy looking x

Diane ~ how are you today my dear? Thinking of you x

Well had a bit better day today, was still quite emotional this morning but had to pull myself together for work.  Didn’t sleep well last night so being tired didn’t help.

However, in my one woman mission to sort my own fertility out I have spoken to some lovely people today.  Am speaking to a nurse who is willing to do my TB test (I think) and is totally intrigued on why I need it and how it relates to fertility, I'm learning a lot about rheumatoid arthiritus!  Then bit the bullet and spoke to my clinic about how my tx will fit in with my holiday booked and also the fact I’d gone off and had these tests done.  Again total intrigue from the nurses on what I’d done, what they’d found and what drugs were recommended.  Was fully expecting a brick wall but doesn’t seem that way.  But from previous experience wont take this for granted and I know it all could change with the next person at the clinic I speak to.  But for now its good.

Also spent a lot of time crying and chatting with my mum yesterday, she doesn’t know what to say, or what to do, but she listens and cuddles me and is just there for me, I love her so much.  Anyway I came home from work tonight to find that a shed load of my ironing had been done.  I thanked DH for it and he said he didn’t know what I was talking about.  So then it dawned on me that we must have had a little visitor, and yes sure enough in frustration of not knowing what to do my mum came and did my ironing as she knows how much I hate it.  What a gem, and what a wonderful act of kindness.  So even though its just ironing I do have a smile on my face.


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles, your mum sounds so lovely. I think it's hard for them to see us in pain and not be able to do anything. Glad your clinic were receptive and that you're feeling a bit better this afternoon.

Tinkel - Thanks for the info. I'll be on long protocol and will look into your advice more when we get going again  

Feeling a bit grotty tonight. Think AF is on the way, but have some odd pains, not like usual ones. Think a very early night is in order.

Night and love to all xx


----------



## lew

Morning everyone

A new home woo hooo!!!!!

Sprinkles - what your mom did was lovely - I would be so lost without my mom on the end of the phone to talk to.  We moved last year so I am now 3 hours away from her and sometimes it really gets to me that I can't pop round to see her but she retires soon and has said we won't be able to get rid of her lol!!!!

Tinkel - Glad you are finding out all of the information you can - let's hope it does the trick  

Bettylou - sorry you are feeling grotty - hope a/f comes and goes quickly and pain free  

Diane - how are you today?

Gabi - are you ok after your fall?

Juicygem - hope you are still resting?

 I have not had a/f since m/c at 5 weeks 3 days.  Last week I had some quite bad pains in my sides (probably over ovaries) but they have gone, so have any symptoms of af.  Is it normal for it to be a while before you have af again after you mc?  Normally I am as regular as clockwork (28 days), would not normally worry but I feel great and don't feel like it is going to come soon

Lew XXX


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

the new home is already getting busy! New home means turn the page, let's start positive and leave the disappointments behind  .

Tinkel, you are going to get some kicking from FF for the self medication, be careful there! Talk to your clinic because they have such high success rates, they know what they are doing.  I really want you to be successful and i know you will, but ask them first, maybe there is something you don't know.  Are you going to be online in SA?  Sending you lots of    .

Diane,  how are you doing? Hope the HPT is clearing and you can leave this behind.    to you, I have been thinking a lot about you.

Lew, it is very normal to have a delayed AF after a m/c.  When I had he m/c, the next period came in 40+ days and I was also very worried.  The doctor said it is very common.  So, don't worry, you may want to do a HPT just make sure you are not pregnant!  Let us know how you get on and good luck for the follow up appointment.

Bettylou, hope you are feeling better today and AF comes with not much pain.

Sprinkles, what a lovely mum you have.  My mum also says she doesn't know what to say, but she says that she is praying for us all the time and would do anything for me to be happy.  I also have Dr. Beer's book, we am doing the crossmatch exam next as we have done lots of other exams and all looks clear.  Just to let you know that there is a bit of a "lottery" aspect to treatment as well that we need to accept.  Unfortunately its like gambling the fact that you haven't won before doesn't increase the chances of winning next, but we have to keep trying and I am also willing to investigate. We will get there! sending you lots of   .

Hi to everybody else.

My hands and knee are a little bit better, last night I ran in the threadmill to minimize the risk of another fall,  I ran 15km and felt so good.  My body is getting back to shape and it makes me a lot   , I hate not fitting into my clothes.
I also got the results of the chromosomes exams from Dr. ******* and all looks normal. Besides being "positive homozygous" with a slight increased risk of thrombosis, I have tested all normal.  I just need 5mg of Folic Acid and I am already taking it.  We are going to do the crossmatch exam in Rio and close the investigation.  We fly on Friday night, can't wait for it!  I am running again tonight, will watch the Genesis concert in Rome on the DVD, should be good.

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning ladies

Gabi i'll be online in SA so will keep you all posted on my progress. enjoy your flight and the time with your family. i hope the test work out.

i've started on the brazil nuts and will also do the running till ET.

xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Good morning everyone,

it's been so quiet here.

Diane, how are you? Hope you are feeling better.

Tinkel, you fly tomorrow already, will be thinking of you  .  

Hi to Lew, Juicygem, Bettylou, Sprinkles, hope you are well, I think that's everyone remaining from our previous thread.

I am doing well, nothing new, just getting excited to fly on Friday to Rio. I am feeling a lot better as AF is over and my running is improving everyday.  

Gabi xx


----------



## lew

Hi Everyone

Very quiet here  

I was waiting for ds to come out of pre-school today when one of the mums in front of me was talking to someone that she was 16 weeks pregnant.  I felt a bit strange but could not help wondering how many weeks I would have been etc, etc if mine had of continued.  I did not feel bad or cry though so that is a step forward - you can't help thinking though can you?

Lew XX


----------



## bettylou

Lew, I know how you feel. Had been thinking a bit how if hadn't miscarried last year would have been having baby in June. Makes me feel a bit funny, like you say, can't help wondering...got to just get on i suppose. Well done you feeling a bit stronger. Guess it's true what they say about time making things easier. Big hugs to you xx


----------



## lew

Thanks Bettylou, was a wierd feeling but like you say you just have to carry on - sending   back XX


----------



## GabiFR

Lew, as much as I try to be strong, I always think about what if it had worked,  I would be due in...
fertility treatment is not easy, it's a rollercoaster but it's good to vent out and we have each other for that.
Sometimes I feel I am never going to get there, but the only way we can help is to keep trying and be positive.  So, I am trying to be positive as much as I can.
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girlies

Lew ~ can only reiterate what the other ladies have said, yes am with you and do think what if and where would I be, think its only natural honey.  Funny sometimes I think back to last year and thinking how I'd be at the wedding I'm going to next weekend, never expecting in a million years that I wouldnt be there pregnant, but here I am and I'm not but hey I can enjoy the wedding champagne and an evening in a luxury hotel with my DH  

xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sorry I haven't been online the last few days as I had various late evening work receptions, but I have been thinking of you.

All, I do so much know that feeling of looking at others with babies that would have been the same age as mine if they had been born, it hurts. Even when I see the profiles of the women I shared the joyous news of BFPs with on here and I see their gorgeous babies and here I am increasingly left behind. Its not easy but I am happy for them (I know Gabi and I have talked about this feeling before). Well I guess we all just have to get through this together  

Gabi, have a great time in Rio. By 'cross-matching' do you mean the HLA-DQ / LAD testing? Where are you planning to do the testing? I hope your cuts & bruises are recovering? Thinking of you.

Tinkel, looking forward to hearing about your progress from SA!

Lew, it is quite normal to have a delayed AF post-miscarriage mine is always a couple of weeks late even though normally I'm bang on 28 days

Bettylou, how are you feeling now?

Sprinkles, good to hear you are making progress with the testing. Sorry to hear you were down but glad your Mum is there for you. How are you doing now?

Juicy, how are you?

As for me I think I'm definitely in the troughs of the rollercoaster just now as I feel I don't know where this ride is going anymore but I am still just getting on with life. The line on the hpt is staying the same/getting weaker so I'll leave it for a few weeks before checking again, its a bit depressing but I do want to know that I have got it out of my system so that I can distinguish between the post-miscarriage HCG era vs. a 'miracle pregnancy'.

Sending everyone lots of hugs!    

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

Diane, good to have you back, I was wondering how you were doing.  The cross match is the compatibility exam between DH and I, I will get the technical name from Dr. Beer's book tonight.  I am just wondering what investigations should we go through, I don't think 5 cycles without success can be considered normal.  My doctor in Brazil said it's not expected but not considered abnormal either.    Hope the HPT clears soon for you.

Tinkel, you cannot abandon us now! You will be soon posting us good news!  I am sending you lots of    .  Have a great trip tonight, BA always has lots of good movies, there is a lot of choice.  Have a safe trip.

Sprinkles, where is the wedding you are going next weekend? I hope you have a great time, enjoy the champagne and the luxurious hotel.  

Bettylou, how are you doing? I was going to have my baby now in May if my 1st treatment had worked, after that I had 4 attempts including the m/c, it is hard, but we will get there.  We have each other for that.

Lew,  I hope you are feeling better today.  You got pregnant and had DS, so you know you can get pg and have a baby, you will get pg hon, I have no doubts about that but you need to remain positive.  sending you lots of   

Juicy, how are you? When is your next scan?  I hope you don't leave us in the new thread.

Nothing new for me. I am concentrating on getting in shape, eating well and running.  I will try not to gain weight in Rio, but it's always hard b/c we go out to dinner almost everyday and the food is great.  I ran 10 miles yesterday and thought I was going to pass out, slept like a baby until a mosquito woke me up at 5 this morning   DH is in the UK and I was too lazy to try to kill the *******, I am so tired today.  Well, one day and we are off to Rio, it will be a good week and I will try to get online to see how you are all doing.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning all


i'm working from home today as i'd never get home and to the airport on time.

we all have sad days to remember fortunatly it is the hope that keeps us going.

i'm still not sure about how many embryos to transfer, will see how many survive.

unlike Gabi i am starting to look and feel like a porker, these tablets are making me swell up a bit and i'm forever starving. i've not been for a run since last week am concentrating on relaxing and chilling emotionally. i was so stressed out the last time and so want to do things differently.

i'm going to try and post from SA, i have to be at the clinic as soon as i arrive. it will all go so fast 10 days then i am back here with who knows how many embies onboard. 

Gabi have a safe flight.

Diane i'll bring some info back from the clinic if you want.

Sprinkles, Bettylou, Lew and Juicy hope you are all keeping well.

love to all xxxx


----------



## bettylou

Tinkel - think you're on your way now. Wanted to wish you a safe flight and a lot of luck and       for the transfer. 

Gabi - Have a fabulous time in Rio and a safe flight to you too. Hope you enjoy seeing all your family and get the chance to really unwind and spoil yourself. You've been through a lot and give us so much support with your positive thinking   Have fun!

Diane - nice to hear from you, was a bit worried you were feeling really low. Hope your levels drop off soon so you can move on from this time. Think all we can do is just keep getting on with life and hope it works out for us in the end. Do you have any plans for the weekend?

Lew - how are you today?

Sprinkles - sounds good spoiling yourself in a posh hotel with champagne, hope you have a lovely time. We're going to a wedding in Scotland in June and I'd been the same thinking I'd be there pregnant too. Praps if we drink enough champers we might get lucky and make a magic baby anyway?!  

Feeling pretty tired today. No AF still. Not sure if maybe the acupunture is doing something to my cycle (trying to get 28 day regular) or if it's still the IVF cycle delaying things. And I'm not pregnant...did a test Tues morning to rule that out!) Guess it'll turn up soon, as have been quite short of patience today    Just waiting for DH to get home so we can take the dogs out for a walk together.

Hope you all have a nice evening and lots of love xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girlies

Gabi ~ have a good trip and I do hope that everything goes well for you.  I know you’re considering having the cross match thing done is that the LAD test?

Tinkel ~ SA here you come, everything crossed for you xxxx

Bettylou ~ I’m all for the drinking champers and giving it a shot 

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Gabi, have a wonderful trip, enjoy the sun, sea and sand!!!!!     

Tinkel, wooooohooo, sending you lots of luck for lots of embedding embies    

Bettylou, Thanks for thinking of me   We've nothing planned for this weekend but off on the Eurostar to Bruges for the bank holiday-so looking forward to that! What about you , any plans?

Sprinkles, I always think 'miracles' do happen so always best to try!!!  

Lew, how are you?

I'm OK today, went to The Cambridge Diet lady this evening so I start tomorrow and I am feeling positive.

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## lew

Morning everyone

Thanks for the feedback about af.  I did a hpt yesterday just to make sure and it was negative and gues what??  af started this morning - can you believe it!!  Anyway, am feeling better as at least my body can start to get back to normal cycle so I can pinpoint again when next to try - likely to be July/August is af goes to plan.

Have just joined a womens only health club as I had to lose weight to start last tx and did lighterlife (which was brilliant) but cannot afford it this time so going to try the old fashioned way of eating less and doing more exercise - I feel positive to get out of this rut now and look forward to next time  

Diane - glad you are ok - sorry about the residual hpt thing, I so hate pee sticks at the moment    when I did one yesterday i felt as though it was laughing at me - sounds   .  Good luck with the Cambridge plan - I did the lighterlife and although I did not get to goal I did lose 2 stone and felt really good, it is just so hard to stick to long term and when I had got down to the weight I needed to be for tx I sort of lost interest.  Hope you get on ok with it and feel better?

Tinkel - know you will probably be there now (or at least on your way) wishing you all the luck in the world for your implanting embies - it will work this time - just you wait and see      

Gabi - Rio sounds wonderful, hope you enjoy your break with your family - send us a postcard  

Bettylou - sorry no af yet - know how you feel about just wanting it to arrive.  Hope you are feeling better soon - I feel great today with af started, I feel as if someone has pulled my plug out    Hope you enjoyed your walk with dh and the dog  

Sprinkles - hope you have a wonderful time this weekend at the wedding - never really been one for champagne (just makes my head throb and that's only one sip  ) but feel sure you will have a good time, drinking and dancing.  How is your one woman mission on fertility going?  When is your next tx?

Had a conversation with dh today about our next tx (have 3 frosties).  I do not want to go for another fresh cycle as a) can't afford it and b) we are getting on a bit now.  I feel really lucky to have ds from ivf and another would be the icing on the cake so to speak.  However, we have said that we are one of the lucky ones and if it does not work, we are grateful for what we have got and where we are now so although I do want to try for another I appreciate how well off I am now.  Sorry if that sounds a bit daft, I just want you all to know that if I don't want to appear 'greedy' and know that there are a lot of people who would be grateful for what I have got (and I so am very grateful).  

LewXXX


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Lew,  if you pm me your address, I will send you a postcard!  Good luck with your FET, you know you can get pregnant and it will work for you next, I am sure.

Diane, good luck on the Cambridge diet, I think it helps a lot to feel better after losing tx weight.  Are you back to running?  Thinking of you.   , enjoy Bruges with DH, try to relax and have a great time!

Sprinkles, I think its the LAD test I am going for, have you done it?  I hope you have a good weekend. Is the wedding this weekend?  Enjoy it then, maybe the champagne does its trick!

Bettylou, I hope you are feeling better and AF is on its way, mine has just finished and I feel a lot better.  But after a cycle, AF takes ages to show up.  Do you have any plans for the weekend?

Tinkel, you are in SA now, hope you had a great trip. Good luck with the appointment today and with the transfer, I am   for you.  Let us know how you are doing and enjoy the sunshine!

I am so excited about going to Rio.  I don't think I will have online access for the first days as we are going to the beach place, can't wait to play golf, run at the beach, drink coconut water, and lots of sunshine.

Hope you all enjoy the weekend.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## bettylou

Sorry girls but I'm going to let it all out...
Just got home from work where I cried in front of people and made myself look a wally (had a crappy week, bosses unsupportive about issues going on at work. Wouldn't normally give two hoots about work politics, but this has got to me today!)
Went for said walk with DH last night and ended up having row (luckily in middle of field so noone around to hear). Went to bed and got up this morning without making up, and have felt lousy all day.
I know it's probably PMS but feel like I am never going to stop crying today. 
Sorry to be a misery guts


----------



## GabiFR

Bettylou, 
its hard honey, we all have all miserable days but we are here for each other.  Tomorrow is Saturday, try to do something that you normally enjoy and take care of yourself.  I am sending you lots of virtual hugs   .
love,
Gabi


----------



## bettylou

Thanks Gabi xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Bettylou, Poor You!!!     Oh it does all seem to mount up sometimes, doesn't it? We are here for you and care! 

Gabi, no wonder you are excited, Rio does sound fabulous. We will miss you for your few days offline!  

Lew, yes I have done Lighter Life after two of my miscarriages to lose the weight I put on during the cycle (it does work), I'm doing Cambridge for a change this time (bit bored of all the same LL shakes!) and its actually much cheaper than Lighter Life and you don't have to attend group meetings. I am doing it not as a long-term solution but simply to lose enough weight to be ready for the next cycle.  Hoping one of those frosties bring you success!   I'm hoping for a July/August start too.

Hugs to everyone else, will catch up later when I get home from work,

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

I have now joined '*******' have any of you? I named myself 'babytravels' (babyjourney was already taken as a name!)

D x


----------



## Sprinkles

Morning girls

Diane ~ good luck with the Cambridge diet thing honey, I haven’t even joined ******** yet.  I’m a bit of a oldie when it comes to new fangled computer sites and this one is as exciting as I get  

Lew ~ womens only gym?  That sounds wonderful, and great news that you’re feeling so positive.  Wedding isn’t til next weekend, well Friday really, am so excited but struggling to find something to wear.  You’re not greedy at all honey, please don’t feel that way, you're more than entitled to want what you want, and I hope your prayers are answered.  I’m waiting to book on for next tx and be accepted, I too have 3 frosties left and 3 is my lucky number so here’s hoping for the both of us  .

Gabi ~ hope you’re ok, I haven’t had the LAD test done it’s the only one I didn’t have, and have been thinking hard about it and don’t think I will as one of the potential treatments if it comes back negative is to have to go to Greece a couple of times for LIT and we definitely cant afford that so in my head I’m thinking ignorance is bliss on this one, as I’m not even 100% sure how much of an advantage it would give me if I did have it done.  Concentrating on the killer cell bit really.  Hope you have a such a wonderful time in Rio.

Bettylou ~ ah luvvie sending you a world of hugs          , its pants that everything that can go wrong all seems to happen at the same time just to compound issues.  Don’t apologise you’re more than entitled to feel this way as remember you’re body is probably still a bit upside down from the tx and the PMS as you say.  Have you and DH made up now?  Thinking of you x

Well I went to see my GP last night and told him all about the extra drugs that the immune Dr has recommended and he told me his opinion on them, bit of a mixed bag really.  I now have to make a decision on what I want to try and what not.  Its really weird to be “self medicating” in a way its so much responsibility on my shoulders.  I have to now make some serious valued judgements of extra drugs, not necessarily even proven to work, versus their effects on my body and my potential baby.  I think I’ve decided what to do but need to do a little more research and then talk to immune Dr.

Anyway on a happier note need to get moving and get a dress and the whole shebang for Friday’s wedding, am really struggling with this IVF belly I’ve developed.

Catch up later girls, everyone have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Diane72

Hi All,

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend!!

Sprinkles, yes it took me a while to get on ******** and was forced on there by my sister (she even tagged a photo on my profile for me as I was never getting round to it!). ******* is quite interesting I did it as an experiment to see what would happen, it is actually other IVF people that have started 'following me' so its quite interesting to hear what they are doing as some are in other countries. I have to confess I wouldn't have my lovely DH if it wasn't for technology (thanks to Dating Direct!). 

Regarding your GP, I work with GPs in my profession and personally would generally regard them as 'jack of all trades, master of none', generally speaking (with a  few noteable exceptions) they take advice from regional guidelines or NICE, these guidelines are heavily biased towards whether the government are able to pay for things on the NHS rather than what is 'best practice'. GPs are rarely aware of the latest research or attend congresses where this is presented unless they have a specialist interest. To be frank I trust my own knowledge on fertility a 1000% more than a GP (and even the NHS fertility registrar confessed at my last appointment that I knew far more than him and he would have to get the consultant to speak to me), this is not arrogance its simply we have the motivation to research these things more than them. Personally, I'd stick to your private consultant's advice rather than the GP. You are not 'self-medicating' you are simply under additional care from a private consultant because the NHS has finite funds and therefore cannot justify paying for 'cutting edge, expensive therapies' for the few when they cannot afford to even fund wheelchairs for others in need of one (these are the realities of the pressures prescribing advisors who advise your GP are under).  

As for me, I went to the dentist yesterday as my wisdom tooth has been killing me. It turns out it is infected but they could not remove it as it is half in the gum and the X-ray shows it is embedded in my jaw bone so I have to be referred to the hospital to have it taken out under general anaesthetic. They have given me antibiotics in the meantime. The 'holistic' approach in me is now questioning whether this issue,which could cause immune issues and inflammation in the body could have contributed to my last miscarriage. Who knows, but one things for certain I want it out before my next round of treatment.

Hope all are well,

Diane x


----------



## Jule

Hi Diane

I dont really come on here much but i just read that you had another miscarriage.  I been thinking of you and wondering how you were getting on.  Really sorry to hear about your latest miscarriage   .

Jule x


----------



## bettylou

Hi all

Hope you had good weekends.

Diane - hope the antibiotics are doing the trick and you're not in too much pain with the teeth. That is such a hideous pain to be in and I sympathise a lot x Will you have to wait a long while to have them out?
I don't do ******** or ******* or any of those new fangled internet things. My sister was trying to convince me yesterday to get on ********, but somehow can't be bothered! Mind you, FF has become pretty addictive so you never know...
Think we will probably start our next cycle in July/August as well, so maybe you, me and Sprinkles will go through it all together again then? Can't think of nicer people I'd like to be going through it with   Good luck with the diet!

Sprinkles - 
did you manage to find a dress to wear to the wedding? Hope you had a nice day shopping   Sure you will look gorgeous. Thanks for the hugs. Feeling much better now. AF arrived (finally) yesterday and DH and I are cool again! I really admire you for finding out so much and talking to so many people about the extra treatments that may help you. It can't be easy when some of them don't understand or want to help. Keep plugging away and you'll make the right decisions for you. 

Lew - you're not greedy! I think any of us would be the same in your shoes and it's entirely natural to try for another. Wishing you so much luck with your next FET. Do you know when you'll start?

Tinkel - don't know when the transfer is, but       Hope you're chilling out over there!

Gabi - are you being a beach goddess?

Juicygem - are you back from hols? Hope you had a great time  

Not a lot to report about me. Got the tears out of my system on Friday and feel perfectly ok now (hormones, who'd have them??) My littlest sister came over yesterday and we had lunch and a good natter so that cheered me up. DH had to work all weekend (poor boy  )so went over to see mum and dad today and the whole horde of us were there including my two nephews so that was lovely! 
Can't believe it's the start of another week already. Hope everyone has a good one.

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for going AWOL!

Had a lovely time in Malta, so nice to relax. Was supposed to have my 9 week scan last Thursday but it was cancelled due to flooding and power cuts at London Bridge.


Bettylou sorry your suffering from PMS and generally feeling down. I hope you will be feeling better really soon. 

Diane sorry to hear your wisdom teeth are giving you hell. I had to have mine removed as teenager, I hope you feel better soon. 

Sprinkles hope you have some luck find a wedding outfit. My sisters wedding is this saturday and I'm wearing a dress from monsoon that has a double layer of chiffon to disguise the tummy area. But my big boobs are a more tricky one!

Tinkel I hope your embies are getting really comfy  

Lew glad to hear you are feeling a but better. It's great news that you still have some frosties you can use if decide to go again. 

Well... I managed to get my scan done today I'm pleased to say all seems to be on track. My babies are now measuring 25mm and 23mm and both are now moving spontaneously. Saw their hearts beating and they are apparently right on track. My Consultant from the ACU discharged me today and I gave a huge kiss. He ask my DH and I to send him photos of the babies once they are born! I really can't believe this is real..it seems strange after trying in vain for everything to be finally happening. Still need to keep a level head as I need to wait another 3 weeks or so for the Nucal scan...but I'm allowing myself to get a tiny bit excited now.  


Lew have you got any advice about what I should ask at my 12 week scan?

Love to all. I really hope positive stuff starts happening for everyone soon.

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Sorry been absent for a bit been so busy, not sure what doing, but busy all the same.

Diane ~ I tried DD before meeting my DH, through work as it happens, and met some really nice people, and my sister met her partner through match, there is a lot to be said about technology and bringing people together, look at our crew, I’m so glad I found fertility friends, would have naively been going about the whole infertility thing going slowly insane.

Thanks for the advice on the GPs, you’re right about jack of all, master of none, still have that doubt on humira though, I’m sure I’ll get a “sign” before I start.

Sorry about the wisdom tooth, I had mine out 20 years ago under ga, and had been in absolute agony before hand with the left side of my face regularly going numb to the point of my eye lid flopping, so would recommend whatever way best to get them out.  Interesting that you relate this to immunes and your last tx, could have been that your cells were in overdrive protecting you from the tooth.  Have you decided what you are going to do next with regards to your tx?

Bettylou ~ hopefully yes we will all be having tx again together.  Glad to know I’m not on my own with the *******/******** avoidance.  Glad you and DH are good again, sounds like you had a therapeutic weekend with your family.

Juicygem ~ glad you had a great time in Malta.  Have a wonderful time at your sisters wedding this weekend, I’m sure you’ll look glamorous.  How exciting seeing your bubs heart beats, amazing.  Am so pleased for you and glad you’re getting a little excited.  Take it easy still though x

Hope everyone else is good whether you’re in rainy old England or chilling in sunnier climes xxx

Well finally got an outfit, have to say I was having a few throw backs to the 80’s yesterday when I was shopping.  River Island do the most luminous shoes ever, just like the “Wake Me Up Before You Go Go” video by Wham, made me feel ancient.  Anyway got a lovely silk dress from Principles and shoes, fascinator, bag and wrap to go with it (not from Principles), just need to do fake tan again as am looking mighty pasty again.  Really looking forward to Friday its going to be great.

Went to see Girls Aloud last night at MEN, amazing absolutely amazing, got so close to them it was brilliant.  Seeing their flat tummies and lack of cellulite has really made me think I need to get some exercise done though.

Hope everyone is well, lots of hugs to everyone x


----------



## lew

Hi Ladies

Sorry been awol but with trying to fit in the ladies only health club and also trying to sell our house (which is 3 hours drive away) this week has been hectic to say the least!

Have done my health club inductions and did my full programme on my own this morning - my legs feel like jelly but I feel better for it.  Have sold our house today  (YYYeeehhh!!!) it had been on the market for a while so am well chuffed - had to take a really big drop in price but you have no choice at the moment.

Been looking around down here for a house to buy (as renting at mo) and little ds has been a nightmare - he runs around the houses, climbs on the furniture etc, plays with the toys - keeps on asking when we are going to see more houses lol!  Had some disapproving looks from the estate agents showing us round but hes just so excited!!!

Bettylou - am glad you are feeling slightly better now - horrible hormones   bet it was nice to catch up with your sister, there's nothing like sitting and taking a load off with a close family member when you feel rotten.  I will hopefully be going through next tx June/July/September so will be there with you all too

Sprinkles - glad you have now got your outfit - talking about the 80's, i'm going to the here and now tour on friday night at Birmingham NIA so that will definitely be a blast from the past (am really looking forward to singing along with all the songs - so sad lol!)

Juicygem - so glad you had your scan and that everything is still on track - you make sure you take it easy and keep those little ones safe and snug XXX  As for your 12 weeks scan, they do similar to what you have just had - the nerve racking part is that they look at the screen before they show you and you go through all the emotions on earth thinking if everything is ok.  They will measure and take a few pound coins with you as they will give you a picture of the scan.  Some hospitals let you hear the heartbeat but some don't but you can see it on the scan.  I am so pleased for you - take it easy XXX

Diane - sorry to hear about your wisdom tooth - I have a heart murmur (since birth) so have had to have mine taken out under ga (best option really as I'm not sure I could sit in the dentists chair awake).  I hope it gets better really soon and stops giving you so much pain.  I am on ******** but have looked at ******* and did not fancy everyone knowing what i was up to every minute of the day - plus the fact with my hectic schedule i would never be off the keyboard 

Gabi - hope you are having a really good time - only joking about the postcard but would love to see some pictures that you have taken whilst there as it is probably the closest i will ever get to Rio.

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the april shower weather    Every time i put my washing out it rains, every time i fetch it in, the sun shines - someone up there is laughing at me, i'm sure of it 

Take care everyone

Lew XXX


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I hope everyone is keeping well. I'm still waiting for my referral date for my wisdom tooth removal (and hoping to get it over and done with soon). The good news is my AF turned up on Tuesday, very heavy, but I'm pleased as hopefully it means my body is clearing everything out so I can get back to normal. I also have lost several pounds with Cambridge Diet, so thats good too (still a long way to go though-but its a start!).

Jule, thanks so much for thinking of me!  

Lew, Well done on the gym stuff and Wooooohooo on the house, that is a real achievement in the current economic climate, what area are you looking to buy?

Sprinkles, great news on getting a new outfit, enjoy Friday! Not sure I'd use Girls Aloud as a benchmark on figure, I seriously doubt they reach the 'healthy BMI' category but from the opposite end from me! Think I'll stick to the Kate Winslet's of the world as my role models.

Juicygem, lovely to hear from you, glad all is going well. Sending you    

Bettylou, glad you are feeling better, little sister's are good for moaning at and cheering you up   Hoping we are cycle buddies! 

Looking forward to hearing from all you international travellers out there aswell, thinking of you!!

Hugs to all, must go hone now as my Mum is coming round tonight.

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

Hello to everyone from Bruges!!!!!!!!!!! Its pouring of rain but hoping for a brighter day tomorrow!    

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hello ladies

Well I’m back in the UK with 3 blasts onboard.

4 embryos survived the thaw but only 3 made it to blast.

My lining was over 11mm and the ‘tri lamina’ was visible.

I was on 20mg prednisilone, but reduced this after 1 week to 10mg because I was swelling up with water retention. Prednisilon also lowers your natural immune and I was warned by the ACU lady that I would be more susceptible to germs/ill health and the doctor agreed that 10mg should be a sufficient dose, especially as I had already carried a child to full term without previous complications. I am feeling a bit silly now because I was so desperate to ‘throw everything at it’ after my recent miscarriage that I insisted on a higher dose.

I am also on a slightly higher estrogen dose, because at my miscarriage my estrogen has dropped suddenly, resulting in the lining of the womb giving way. I am therefore on 10mg proginova and a 100mg patch that I have to change every four days.

I am taking 100ml gemstone and I was informed to double the dose every other day.

Here is a point to ponder: at ACU I was informed by the Doctor that the estrogen increases the womb lining but the purpose of the progesterone is to separate the fine fibers making up this lining allowing for the embryos to embed themselves.

I was given a 40mg clexane injection two days before flying out and advised to stay on the aspirin.

ET went well, however because I was using donor eggs I wanted additional information from the clinic, but this was not forth coming. I was however alarmed to discover that another female patient who was booked in for ET on the same day was 38 years of age and that she had 28 eggs at EC and had decided on donating 20 of her eggs. I cannot stop wondering what the clinic propose to do with eggs of ‘that age’, surely various tests would have to be performed on them and the cost would make the donation seem not viable.  

ET was on 22/05 and my OTD is the 06/06.

Sorry about the ‘me’ post, I was not able to post from SA but I did manage to keep an eye on your progress and it was incredibly touching to read all the well wishes from so far away. Thank you FF xxx


----------



## Diane72

Welcome back Tinkel!!! Woooohooo     sending you lots of  

Diane x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Everyone,

Tinkel congrats on having 3 blasts on board that's brilliant   Hope they get really nice and comfy. Make sure you take it easy and think super positive thoughts   

I have just had an amazing weekend. My younger sister got married on Sat and looked gorgeous! The day was perfect and she was very lucky with the weather. I managed to be on the the go from 9 am ( hairdressers with mum and sis) until midnight when my DH popped me in a cab home. I even managed to have a bit of a boogie!  

Been so bloody tired lately. Hit a wall everyday at about 3pm and just want to sleep..obviously not possible at work!! My bump is starting to show a tiny bit and boobs are even bigger..DH loves them!

Actually threw-up this morning which was a bit horrible. Also needing to eat lots and regularly..not used to eating this much seems wierd to keep snacking..but it seems to be the only way to get rid of the nausea..which appears at all time of the day.

One of my mums friends at the wedding asked her if I was preggers!? My mum said she didn't know. Not sure why the woman would ask..I even pretended to drink wine and champagne so as not to let on. All I can think is that my boobs are much bigger than usual.

I have to wait till the 11 of June for my 12 week nucal scan...seems like ages away..but other than that all is well. Just wish I didn't have to go to work tommorrow..finding it really hard to focus/be enthusiastic..just so tired.


Diane, I hope you had a nice time in Bruges and that the sun came out for you.

Lew hope your house sale is going well. The market seems to be picking up.

Bettylou I hope you're feeling 100% soon  

Love to everyone else

Juicygem xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

also just back from Rio, had a really great time, lots of sunshine, DH and I managed to relax at the beach a few days, the 100 birthday party for my grandma was also very nice.

Tinkel, congratulations on being PUPO, we are all     for you.  Try to relax now and have    thoughts, your embryos need that now!

Diane, hope you got to enjoy Bruges despite the rain.  Also hope the wisdom tooth s not bothering you so much.

Lew, well done on selling the house! I had my car in the UK before moving to Holland and it took me 9 months to sell at a ridiculous price.  Good luck on buying the new one.

Juicygem, that is really great news about your scan, very happy for you    Hope work is not so bad tomorrow, short week at least.

Bettylou, it's good you are feeling better. Sending you lots of    for your next cycle.  I may also be your cycle buddy if ovulation doesn't happen this month.

Sprinkles, hope you enjoy the party on Friday!

Off to bed now, I need to rest from the flying, partying, drinking, etc!   I have a scan in the morning to check if I can do non medicated FET this month, I have been collecting my pee for the last 6 days and some of it leaked from the containers during the flight, so nasty! I am so glad we triple bagged them so there was no leak outside the plastic bags. Will take them to the doctor tomorrow and they will examine the samples to check if I have already ovulated.  Back tomorrow for some more personals.

Gabi x


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone,

Lovely to hear from everyone, you all seem really well and happy  

My god, hasn't the weather been amazing?! Have had lovely relaxing weekend pretty much in my garden all the time enjoying the sunshine. Really don't want to go back to work tomorrow, but never mind!

Tinkel - so happy you've got 3 on board and hope so much that they dig in deep and stay put. Look after yourself and sending you lots of      . Hope the 2ww flies by for you.

Juicygem - You sound so happy and like you're really enjoying being pregnant (except for the sickness!) Not surprised you can't be doing with work, I would be so preoccupied! Glad you enjoyed your sister's wedding. Can't believe you have a little bump already  

Diane - Hope it stopped raining in Brugge. Did you have a good time? Well done on the weight loss, has it been hard going? Hope your teeth aren't giving you too much gyp.

Gabi - good to have you back. Sounds like you had a great time in Rio and are raring to go on your next treatment. Hope your scan/samples show ovulation so that you can do the FET. Good luck with it!   this will be the one x

Lew - good news on selling your house, and good luck with finding something to buy. How are you getting on with the health club?   Is it getting easier?

Sprinkles - how was the wedding? Did you enjoy the hotel and the champagne? Hope you had a lovely time and were able to forget about everything else for a bit. Did you get up to much else over the weekend?

Looking forward to a short week this week! Having Weds as a days hols to go shopping for a dress to wear to the wedding we're going to in June. Feeling pretty chilled, must be all the lazing in the sun I've done. Wish it could be like this all the time, but just wouldn't get anything done!

Hope you all have good weeks....lots of love to all, Bettylou xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi girls

Wondered if you can help me with something?  

Does anyone get ovulation bleeding? I've been looking on the internet to try and work out if this is what's going on with me at the moment. Sorry, but advanced warning of tmi coming up... Had brown, then pink on tissue several times yesterday when going to the loo (day 9 of my cycle). Today have had red blood (not enough to use liner but quite a lot on wiping, sorry!) and some brownish stuff too. I have had very occasional mid cycle bleeding in the past but not for ages (and not as much as this). The reason I'm concerned is that it 's so early to be ovulation (although I can rarely have 24 day cycles). Last month was 32 days so maybe this one will be shorter  Also wondering if the accupuncture I've been having to try and regulate my cycles is actually throwing everything off balance. 

Thanks a lot in advance if anyone has any feedback for me and sorry if I grossed you out. Just slightly worried in case there's anything more sinister going on.

Bye for now x


----------



## Sprinkles

Gabi ~ glad you enjoyed Rio and your grans birthday party.  Good luck for scan tomorrow.  Did you do the LAD test whilst you were there?

Tinkel ~ welcome back to the four of you, sounds like you’re on similar drugs to what I’ll be taking for the immunes.  Good luck for the 2WW.

Lew ~ hows the exercise routine going?  Congrats on the sale of your house.  How was the here and now concert?  I also have a heart murmur, have had it since birth apparently but my mum was told I would grow out of it so never gave it another thought.  But then, funnily enough when I had my wisdom teeth out they said something wasn’t quite right on the heart monitor and after seeing a specialist he decided I hadn’t grown out of it and still had it!!  Been a pain over the years dosing myself up with antibiotics just to have a teeth cleaning but then recently doc said that they’ve moved away from that now and don’t prescribe the antibiotics unless really invasive treatment.  

Bettylou ~ hi luvvie you sound a lot brighter, hope you find your dress tomorrow, there are definitely lots of good deals on at the minute.  Sorry cant help on the mid cycle bleeding, it could well be that you’re body is still upside down and trying to regulate itself but the acupuncture should help in that.  Maybe you could give your clinic a call to check with them that its normal just to put your mind at rest.  

Juicygem ~ Glad the wedding went well, and sorry you’re not feeling too cracking with the tiredness and sickness, make sure you take care of yourself and nothing wrong with snacking for two!

Diane ~ how’s the wisdom tooth?  How was Bruge?  Hope you got a bit of sunshine.

Well sorry be absent but to be honest I haven’t thought about all the baby malarkey all weekend apart from one bit at the wedding, and its been lovely to feel “free” for a while if that’s the right word.  The wedding was fantastic and the bride looked beautiful as I knew she would.  DH and I had a lovely room and we ate, drank and were merry the whole day and evening, what a great time.  Then we chilled most of Saturday and Sunday, and went out to the seaside yesterday with my mum which was great, lovely weather as well.  

Have a nurse coming round in the morning to do my TB test, and then have booked to go and see immune doc next week, thought it best to do face to face rather than over the phone this time so as can get all the detail I need for next attempt.

Work is absolutely mental at the moment and don’t know whether I am coming or going but have resolved myself to the fact that I can only do what I can and if that’s not good enough then… there is nothing else I can do.

Hope you lovely ladies are all well and sounds like everyone had lovely bank holiday weekends 

Hugs and love


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi ladies


i tested early yesterday and got a BFP.

i got some brown blood yesterday but very little am still getting some.

I'm already feeling nauseous and my (O)(O) are sore but more of a heavy sore than the normal AF sore. i have been having sharp shooting pains and AF type cramps. I'm also fussy on what i want to eat. seems like the first trimester is not going to be easy.

to be honest the ET of the Blast were on last Friday and i was feeling nauseous on the Sunday.

Tinkel xx


----------



## juicygem

Well done Tinkel..woo hoo       

Don't worry about the brown blood I had that too...you never know it could mean twins!!


----------



## GabiFR

Tinkel,
congratulations!!!
I am so happy for you, I would guess it's twins!!!
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Diane72

Tinkel that's absolutely wondeful news-YAY!!   

Gabi, glad to hear all was good in Rio. The story about the bags / containers made me smile,   we do have to go through such ridiculous lengths! All the clinics in the UK I have been to just let you use the clearblue ovulation home test-might have been easier! How did the scan go?

Sprinkles, glad you enjoyed the wedding, good luck with your appointments.

Bettylou, I've never had ovulation bleeding, perhaps you should check with you GP just to make sure nothing is amiss.

Lew, any luck on the house hunting?

Juicygem, how are you doing?

Sending everyone hugs!!!    

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hiya thanks you all

Gabi come tell us what you doing. what happened on Friday?

I've taken my angry banana off, some how i don't feel so angry anymore. but have to say that i was a bully with the clinic told them how and what i wanted. i questioned all of the drugs and demanded some extra. i honestly believe i wouldn't have had my BFP if i hadn't done my home work and stood firm with how i wanted it all to work out. i had enough of being polite and allowing the doc's to act like gods. i knew my body better than what they could ever know it and i stuck to my guns. for those still trying, please work out what works for you and stick to it. if the hospital makes you wait more than the necessary time excusable then get in the car and go stand in reception...sorry but i got such a thick skin and couldn't care a dam...i was paying loads of money and pumping myself full of drugs..i was going to make sure it would work....OK I'll get off my soap box now. 

am feeling ever so ill and was out visiting a friend for lunch and would you believe it i just fell asleep on the couch...not good. but I'm taking it very easy, am desperate to get stuck into gardening in this fantastic weather, but won't dare. even DP is making sure that I've my feet up. it was unbelievably cute watching him work out the instructions of the pee stick...he's one of those very intellectual types. he's also been doing the gestone jabs...ladies I've a pro at it.... that massive needle and sticky stuff and he gets it done without a bit of pain...i caught him watching my belly...won't he be in for a surprise when he gets to see the size of it if it's twins...i did a bit of a belly wobble and told him to 'watch this space'.

OK I'm making my insanity know again. love to all xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Tinkel,

Please please take it easy. I know how tempting it is to get stuck into the gardening but you've got to rest up and take it very easy. Sleep is good for you and the embies, trust me I've be doing my fair share of snoozing lately!!

I've had a tough couple of weeks on terms of feeling poorly. Sickness feeling is starting earlier waking up at 5am and then continuing till mid afternoon. That I can cope with it just means snacking all the time. ( wierd for me though as I'm used to wathcing my weight and never snacking)

But the headaches are something else.. have had a migraine type headache that started at 3am on Saturday morning and I still have it!!

Seems to go away for a bit when I eat and then come back again..apparently this is normal. Could be due to blood sugar dropping and increased blood flow in my system. Oh well not damaging the babies so I will just have to put up with it. 

Hope all you other ladies have been enjoying the fine weather we've been having  It certainly raises the spirits 

Take care all of you

Love Juicygem xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Juicygem

I feel for you and with twins I'm sure the sickness must be worse.

i was very ill with my DD am dreading the same if not worse this time round.

not to worry I'm trying my best to take it easy. will be working from 'home' for the next two days, so will do nothing but have my nose in papers and my feet up.

i hope your headache eases up a bit, that must be torture.

DP hates snacking and he quite often skips meals...and we thought it was woman who did these things to stay in shape....he has been known to invite me out for dinner after a game of squash then he would carry on playing till it's nearly too late to eat.....well he's adjusting and allowing me my odd treats. it's his first child and he will be watching out for all the dreaded symptoms...told him I'm not all that worried as he will be bearing the brunt of it...there was a look of panic on his face.

I'll post here as soon as i know if it's twins or MORE!!!

xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone, 

we have been very quiet lately, I hope everyone is ok.

Tinkel, I hope you are feeling good and resting.  Have you scheduled a scan?

Diane, how are you doing?  I hope the wisdom tooth has been sorted out by now.

Juicygem, are you feeling better from your headache?  Try to take it easy hon, could it be that you are overdoing or not resting enough?

Sprinkles, let us know how it went with the immune doctor.

Bettylou, did you contact your GP about the mid cycle bleeding? I hope you are feeling good. How was the dress shopping?

Lew, how is your house hunting and fitness routine?  

My FET is scheduled for tomorrow, the lining is over 9mm, I ovulated on Saturday after a Pregnyl injection as the follicle was 23mm but hadn't popped.  On Saturday I used an ovulation test and confirmed the ovulation.  DH and I ttc naturally during the weekend , just to maximize the chances before FET!  It was quite a mission with 6 guests staying at our house and keeping it very quiet.  I am hoping that the embies survive the thaw, we have 5 frosties so we should be ok.    
DH and I got really scared yesterday with the AF flight, it was the exact same flight we took last Sunday to come back from Rio.  What a disaster, we are very sad for the ones that were in that flight.
The exams results from Rio (chromosomes for Chris, karyotyping) will be partially ready at the end of the week and the LAD should be ready in 2-3 weeks. I am hoping they all come normal.
I will keep you posted with my news. 

Love to all,
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi all


Gabi good luck with the FET.

Juicygem i hope those headaches are easing off...you are drinking load of water and eating a packet of salty crisps to replace some of the lost minerals?

i should be working but my bed is beaconing...i found a lost pee stick and couldn't resist did another test and the + came up straight away.

spoke to DP about being naughty and doing the FET all on my own without him knowing....asked him if he was upset with me. he was so sweet and said the nicest things ever...told me he was very pleasantly surprised. he's all excited, we've agreed not to tell a soul till we are well past the danger period. he is still master of the gestone and very proud of doing such a good job of it... I've hardly any bruises on my bum. this will be his first and only chance of having a child and we were talking about raising the child with French as a main language (he works in France and Switzerland) somehow it has made him look at life with new eyes.

was at the GP to get an appointment, they know about my last m/c and the fact that I've had two ectopic...but guess what they're just not bothered I've got to go back next week for the only available appointment. fortunately i found some HCG blood test forms so managed to get that done. i also have a Doc at St Mary's who will do our scan privately...i am so sure it will be twins, I'm OK if it's not but will be pleased if it is and I'd pay a million just to see the look on DP's face.


hope you are all well xxx


----------



## lew

Hi all

So sorry not been on for a while but been really hectic here.

Update from me - fitness routine - gone out of the window as got a really bad cold and chest infection so hoping to go back sometime this week.
House Hunting - brilliant - found a house that we love and our offer accepted.  However, further up the chain they have stipulated that it completes in 6 weeks   which is great for us but has anyone ever heard of a house sale going through in 6 weeks, our last house took 3 months!!
Had my follow up telephone call from clinic (eventually), yippee they have said I can start 21 days after my next af.  However, because of the house moving me and DH have decided to wait until we are in the house.  As this is our very last chance I don't want to be injecting and getting all hormonal and dealing with moving into a new house with a 3 year old as well!  As soon as we are in new house (I am the type of person where everything gets unpacked and sorted in 2 weeks) I have said I will start then, so hopefully looking at August/September.

Diane - how are you?  How is your tooth, have you had it sorted yet?

Tinkel - congratulations on your   I am so   it is twins for you X  

Gabi - good luck with your FET tomorrow, am   for you.  I must admit I thought of you when I heard about the flight, it makes you feel really wierd and sad XX

Juicygem - sorry you are not well at moment, I really hope it goes away soon.  Have you asked at the clinic about whether or not you are lacking in something - might be worth a try?

Sprinkles - Here & Now concert was brilliant, except that me and my friend were so busy chatting (catching up) we missed the first 2 acts lol!  Unfortunately the second act was the one my friend really wanted to see (Brother Beyond) so we did nothing but laugh all night at what a complete pair of idiots we were lol!  Kim Wilde was brilliant, Rick Astley was soooo cheesy!!!

I used to have antibiotics for dental treatment too but it got beyond a joke at one point.  I am glad they have relaxed the rules now on heart murmurs and isn't it strange how the Doctors just assume you will grow out of it as you get older?  I'm glad you had a good weekend and it is nice to spend some time with our DH's away from everything occasionally  

Bettylou - how are you?  Has the spotting in the middle of your af stopped yet?

Hope everyone else is ok?  

Have got to get cracking on my ironing now (don't want to as it is so hot) as it is going to reach the celing soon  

Take care everyone
Lew XXX


----------



## GabiFR

everyone is gone really quiet,
hope you are all well.

I had FET yesterday, it went really well, 2 out of 3 thawed embryos survived and now I have faith (9 cell) and hope (morulla stage) inside of me.  I am at home trying to give all the chances for implantation, back to work tomorrow but trying to take really easy at this 2WW.  I am trying to stay as    as possible.  

love to all,
Gabi


----------



## lew

Hi Gabi

Congrats on Hope & Faith

 Now.  Will be staying   and      for you

Lew XXX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

HI Gabi

i am sure Faith and Hope will give you that BFP!!!

i have my HCG 396 16dpo.

Tinkel x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Gabi,


Hope your embies get comfy 

Love Juicygem xx

BTW: My headaches have eased off and for the first time in ages I slept right through the night last night. Yay!


----------



## bettylou

Hi to all,

Gabi - hope faith and hope stay put and you get a positive result this time. Take it easy and look after yourself in this 2ww. Will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Tinkel - massive congratulations on BFP!

Juicy - glad your head is a little better and you're getting some better rest.

Lew - hope you're over the germy infections. Look's like you're in for a busy time coming up if all gets completed in 6 weeks...good luck, hope all goes to plan.

Sprinkles - is work still manic? Hope it's not all work and no play for you!

Diane - how are you?

I'm fine, work is busy but managing to enjoy the sunshine in the afternoons   
Got wedding outfit sorted last week (trousers and top), so looking forward to long weekend away next week. Hope this weather lasts!
Mid cycle bleeding update: turned out not to be that at all, as got my af on Tuesday. This was a 16 day cycle with spotting all the week before starting  . Checked with the clinic and was told can be normal after tx, but to see what happens with next one and they'll scan me if weird stuff still happening to check for cyst/polyp. Has this happened to anyone else? There's always something isn't there? Am defo coming back as a hairy bloke next time!

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi all

Juicygem ~ sorry you’ve been suffering with headaches, but sounds like might be easing off.  You got your nuchal scan soon?

Tinkel ~ belated congratulations, hope you’re putting your feet up.

Gabi ~ congrats on being PUPO, and 9mm lining that’s fab.  Hope the exam results come back ok.  Fingers crossed for hope and faith.

Lew ~ sorry you haven’t been well, but congrats on finding a house.  I’m sure 6 weeks is achievable for a house move, its generally a case of badgering the solicitors that’s all.  Concert sounds a riot, maybe you could revisit to get to see Brother Beyond!! I’m there with the ironing too, cant remember the last time I did a proper session, am on every morning at the minute.

Diane ~ hope you’re doing ok hun xx

Bettylou ~ sorry cant help on the cyst/polyp thing, annoyingly or not my cycles have been regular as clockwork even through tx.  I’m coming back as a cat, sleep all day, eat, prowl and then sleep some more.  Saying that one of my puddies hasn’t been home for nearly 24 hours, which usually wouldn’t be odd, but he had a really bad accident last year and ended up in a cage with an external fixator on for 8 weeks and he never normally wanders too far away now, so am a bit on tenterhooks waiting for him to come in.  Hopefully he’ll be fine.

Well work is mental mental mental, and I’m so far behind on my emails I’m sure people are going to think I’ve left!  Anyway am still of the mind set that I can only do what I can.

Appointment with immune doctor on Tuesday went well, am geared up for everything I need to do with regards to extra drugs and a couple of infusions to help lower my killer and TNF alpha cells.  Then went to clinic today to get my buserelin to start down regulating tonight in preparation for FET, which hopefully should happen early to mid July, depending on AF and linings etc.  So brain will be mush in a matter of days with the down regulating, not the best.  So here we go again on the tx rollercoaster.  Have to say it was quite upsetting walking down the coridor to the waiting room at the clinic this morning, and I thought to myself how many times can I do this...


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles - hope the puss cat is home safe and sound. My boy disappears for ages at a time when it's hot...sleeping in the long grass somewhere I think!
Know how you feel when you actually physically get in the clinic and starting again is suddenly real. I hope down regging doesn't give you too many yucky symptoms and you're able to ease off a bit at work while tx is taking it out of you. I'm hoping and   for you that this will be the last time that you have to do this, as it will work!
Take it steady and have a good weekend x

Hi to all the others xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi all

i've got my second HCG reading:

1st 396 16dpo

2nd 1860 18dpo

i've no way of telling if it's one or more.

love to all xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Tinkel,

I tought the hcg was supposed to roughly double every 48 hours...looks like yours is doing more than that.

Hmm maybe it's twins 

I have made my 12 week milestone today. Nucal scan on thursday...bit scared...hoping all will go well.  

Love juicygem xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

juicygem good going, i don't want to wish my time away, but every mile stone is such a relief...all will go well with your scan don't be scared.

the reading was a bit high, i was sneaky and had it done at Hostp in london then phoned the path lab myself to get the results. the last test i went via the doc and the receptionist couldn't make out head or tails of the info...she kept saying all was ok..that was my first test how would she know if it's ok she had nothing to compare it with.

am kind of keen on it being twins that will be the second set in our family and i'm also part of a twin. DP feels like he's won the lotto, he's very excited about there being more than one...i'm not sure he understands that i'll have to have  a c section and as director or not he will have to help and no one would be able to help like him.

xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

bettylou ~ puddy turned up looking like a drowned rat, little monster, but he's home and he's safe.  Must have been in that long grass like you thought and then walked home in the rain.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  I'm off to a 40th birthday do tonight but am cabbaged so think an afternoon snooze might be on the cards.

Take care xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Tinkel, that's great news on the HCG, I think it's twins or triplets!  Hope you are feeling well and had a great weekend.

Sprinkles, you must be so happy with the return of the puddy, did you give him a bath and cleaned him?  that's the hardest part.  Hope you enjoyed the 40th birthday yesterday.  What drugs will you be for immune? Are you doing LIT or HIV?

Bettylou, hope you enjoyed the long weekend away and the wedding!

Juicygem, hope the scan went well and the 3 of you are fine.  I'm sure the nucal scan will turn out ok, please don't panic, it will be allright (easier said then done).

Diane, hope you are doing fine. Are you back to running and healthy life style?  I thought of you a lot this weekend as DH and I went to Bruges and it rained a lot today. It was lovely to go away, I found Bruges really pretty.

Lew, hope you had a good weekend. Good luck with the upcoming move and treatment later   .

DH and I decided last minute to drive to Bruges as it's an easy 2 hour drive from here.  We had a great time.  We went on the boat tour in the canals, walked around town and had wonderful meals.  We drove back this afternoon as we have lots to do in the house, both of us are away this week on business.  I am feeling very positive and hopefull that Faith and Hope are implanted by now.  

Hope everyone is fine.

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.

Sorry bettylou forgot about the wedding, hope you've had a wonderful time.

Gabi2009 ~ sounds like you had a lovely time in Bruges, make sure you dont over do it this week, and everything crossed for you and Faith and Hope.  Didnt give puddy a bath he hates it and he'd only go missing again in a sulk, a brisk rub down and some tuna did the trick.  For immunes going to have predisnolene (think thats how you spell it), steriod anyway, clexane injections, high dosage folic acid, and an infusion each of IVIG and intrapilids.  Was recommended Humira as well but dont have time to get that into my system for this cycle and wasnt sure about it anyway.  Did you have the LAD test done?  I've not so wont be having LIT.  And not sure what the HIV one was you mentioned.

Hope the rest of you ladies are well.  I'm in complete zombie mode now down regging.  Last nights birthday party was good but was completely spaced out, and no alcohol too!  No idea how I'm going to even figure out how to switch my computer on at work in the morning.... its going to be a long 2 weeks on this stuff!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi i got my 3rd set of HCG readings:

1st HCG 396 16dpo

2nd HCG 1860 18dpo, E2 1510

3rd HCG 6454 21/22dpo, E2 1501

it would seem like it's moving in the right direction.

xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Wow thats brilliant Tinkel definately going in the right direction


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Have got my first midwife app at the hospital tomorrow...but nervous as I've just had someone on the first timester board get a missed miscarage, very sad.

Not sure what they do at the booking apppointment...hoping they use a doppler to listen to the babies heart beats but not sure?!

Have to wait till thursday afternoon for my nucal scan   everything will be OK. Still suffering from morning sickness and headaches ( but much milder). So I guess I have no reason to suspect anything bad.

Weighed myself at Boots today and I have gained another 2 pounds..that's 5 pounds total since I got pregnant. I think it's just all extra breakfasts I've been putting away rather than babies. 

Tinkel, so glad your Hcg is rising nicely.  

Sprinkles hope the down regging does make you feel too poorly. I know how it slows you down.

Gabi, glad you had a nice time in Bruges, it's such a special place.

Lew, BettyLou, Diane hope you ladies are all taking really good care of yourselves. Thinking of you all.

Lots of love 

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all just a quick post

had my Doc appointment this morning, how can one experience be so different from the next. the Doc, nurses and hosp was brilliant.
i have an urgent refferal because of the ectopic pregnancies, i was even praised for going for HCG tests...so good to feel you are being taken care of. my scan will be week after next, can't wait.

must tell i made my DD go with me to appointments and at the hosp EPU centre the nurses automatically thought we were there for her, she's only 16, oh you should have seen the shock on her face....fantastic.

love to all xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Just a quick one wanted to say good luck tomorrow for midwife appointment juicy, I'm sure you'll be fine x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Juicy good luck with the midwife appointment.

i'm in a bit f a panic got some brown blood this morning, no pain and not that much, but had the last m/c round about this time am so nervous. will be working from home and trying to take it easy. this is all so hard. was talking with DP after the gestone injection and told him all of it is so hard right now.

Gabi please stay positive xx


----------



## GabiFR

HI EVERYONE,

juicygem, good luck with the appointment with the midwife, let us know how it goes.  

Tinkel, try to relax, I am sure that the embryos will be ok, remember that Juicygem had the same and is now super pregas with twins.      for you.

Sprinkles, I think I am going  , I meant IVIG in my post!  I am sure you will be successful this time.  We had the LAD test but the result is not ready yet.  All the other results are normal including karyotyping for DH.  sending you lots of   .

Diane, Lew, Bettylou, I hope all is fine with you.

I am barely surviving the 2WW, I am struggling to be positive now as I have no symptoms and the embryos should be implanted by now.  All of my immune tests came back fine, but I struggle to believe that after 5 attempts it comes to luck.  How far could it be luck?  Anyway, I am not even in the mood to test now.  Well, hopefully it changes on Saturday.  DH and I are off for a week in a cruise next week and then no travel planned for us. I can't wait to go away again. 

Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Gabi, sending you lots of     Glad you enjoyed Bruges, yes it is pretty  

Tinkel, hope all is OK    

Sprinkles, sounds like you will have the immunes well covered

At work and rushing but sending everyone else hugs and love too!


Diane x


----------



## juicygem

Hi ladies,

Had a bit of a high drama day here yesterday ( hence I'm wide awake and posting at 3 in the morning!!)

Was scheduled for my 12- 14 week nucal and dating scan at 3.50pm. DH and  I took the day off and were looking forward to a nice lie in and some yummy bacon sandwiches...but when I woke-up yesterday at 7am I was bleeding. Not much but enough to scare us.

Saw the midwife on Tuesday and he insisted that if I get any bleeding that I go to the early pregnancy unit. Well I did and waited around 2 hours to be seen but they gave me quick scan and saw both heart beats..yay! The couldn't explain the bleed but said my ultrasound that pm would be thorough and that they might be able to tell me the cause.

The also gave me a shot of Anti D because of my blood type 0 Rehsus Negative. Apparently if my babies have a different blood type and the bleed my antibodies could start attacking them! Apparently the shot will prevent that..phew!

Had my second scan of the day as scheduled and saw both babies with strong heart beats and with everything present and correct..one is 71 mm and the other is 61.8 mm...but both in the right size for range 13 weeks. We were much relieved   The back the neck was also thin...good sign but have to wait 2 weeks for the outcome of a blood test to be sure we have low risk of downs.

The sonographer then spotted a small amount of bleeding outside one the sacs, she said was nothing to worry about and that would probably be re-adsorbed. The bleeding has now gone to brown blood and there's not much so I'm feeling a tiny bit more relaxed. although not sleeping too well 

Sorry about the me me me post, but just feel relieved and wanted to share.

Hope everyone else is well and looking after themselves.

Love to all 

Juicygem xxxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Juicygem, I am glad the twins are well. You need to make sure you get some sleep now!

Girls, another BFN for us, AF arrived and I tested negative, not fair after the 6th attempt.  DH and I are off for a week going on a cruise and we will relax and forget about tx. We are not ready to give up yet but will investigate further.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Sprinkles

Gabi ~ so sorry you got a BFN honey, thoughts are with you.  Enjoy your cruise luvvie xx

Lew, Tinkel, Bettylou, and Diane ~ hope you  have lovely weekends ladies thinking of you xxx

Juicy – sorry for your scare you must have been distraught, but great that everything is ok with the twinnies.  I have some obscure antibodies too, anti M, which means they have to monitor the blood flow, that’s if I do ever get pregnant!  Take it easy and put your feet up xxx

Nothing to report from me really, and a week into down regging and waiting for AF to turn up then I can start HRT and also the new immune drugs.

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Diane72

Gabi, my dear so sorry that it didn't work out-you so much deserve it to. Enjoy your cruise and relax    

Juicy, glad it turned out OK

Sprinkles, Tinkel, Bettylou, Lew hope all is well with you. 

1 month to go until my appointment at CARE...........

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone,

just a quick check in and hello as we just got back from Scotland after a mega drive...

Juicy - glad the twins are ok and growing well. scary for you, but hope you're reassured by the scans.

Sprinkles - don't envy you the down regging. Hope you're not going too mental!

Gabi - sweetheart so sorry it's another negative for you. Hope getting away on the cruise gives you a break from it all. Hugs xxx

Tinkel - hope all is ok.

Diane and Lew - Hi! Not long to go Diane.

We had the most amazing time at the wedding catching up with old friends in an amazing location. DH and I are semi seriously thinking of ditching IVF and using the money to buy a VW camper so we can tour around the UK with the dogs in the back   If it doesn't work next time, reckon that could be our plan B. Maybe getting nearer to accepting that it may never happen for us...who knows?

Anyway, got to put something on these bloody midge bites then go to bed.

Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## lew

Morning Everyone

Been awol again - sorry! Our house sale is still going through (snails pace - very frustrating) and the house that we are hoping to purchase is going through, hopefully completing around 10th July (way hay!). I have not even started packing up yet as don't want to tempt fate! Have not been to gym for 3 weeks as had the most stinking cold and bad chest so had to stay away. Just started to feel better last week and came down with tonsiliitus (sp?) so had to knock it on the head again! Am going today (come what may). I have not lost any weight  but if I am honest I have not been trying that hard either so cannot moan.

Last week I went to the nurse for my throat and as I walked in she said congratulations on your pregnancy (the surgery had not updated my notes so she did not know i had m/c) it was such a shame for her but we got through it ok (mind you I burst into tears when I got in the car - couldn't help it).

I am supposed to be waiting for a/f now so that I can start d/r on day 21 but still feel I cannot do it at the moment knowing that I am moving house within the next 6 weeks so going to ring the clinic today and postpone for a while.

Went to see Take That early last week and it was great (mind you I have been to 2 concerts in the last few weeks and both times have come back with sore throat or cold - loads of germs  ) I did enjoy it though but no more concerts for me this year as funds now committed 

*Diane* - glad you ok - not long to wait for your appointment now - hope all goes well X
*Gabi* - so sorry for your negative result - I hope you get to rest on your cruise. It will happen for you at some point and I know you are a really strong and positive person so keep going girl 
*bettylou* - how was Scotland (which part did you go to?) The travelling sounds really good and I would so love to be able to buy a camper van and tour all sorts of places - sounds brill (hopefully it will work for you so you won't have the need to buy one  )
*Sprinkles * - hope your d/r goes ok, I hate the feeling it has on my body when d/r but it is a means to an end especially for that miracle ending X
*Juicygem* - has your bleeding stopped now? Hopefully you are still ok. It does not sound bad from what the drs say but I realise when it happens it is devastating but stay positive and your babies are snuggled in nicely and want to stay there for mummy & daddy 
*Tinkelbunny* - how are you? Are you ok? Thinking of you X

Hi to anyone I have missed. Hope you are all ok?
My ds has got a sponsored walk this week (only around the school field as he is only 3  ) it is in fancy dress and we could not decide what he wants to wear so have bought noddy, pirate, tiger and cowboy outfits (could not resist as they are all so cute  ) Knowing him he will want to wear everything 

Going to try to catch up on jobs now following my bout of illness last week again. 
Lew XX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

I'm working from home and able to post, couldn't get to post from the office and have been soooo tired when i get home at night.
thank you all for thinking of me and asking how things are.
all ok so far, I've a few brown spots everyday, but they seem OK. sore boobs, very tired, not sure what i want to eat...constant nausea. but with all of this you would think that I'd be sitting down with my feet up and resting...no chance, was out for a 7 mile walk on Sunday and another the week before, managed a bit of gardening and domestics...am so desperate to try and feel a bit human. i can smell a dead rat a mile off...could honestly smell a guys stinky breath on the train yesterday and wanted to be sick on the spot. DP is being very caring, he is still the Gestone jab master and keeps wanting to feed me and doesn't allow me to carry anything heavy. our local pub has noticed that I'm there but not drinking...not long now and they will know..there was a hint last week, even questions of when are we going to get married...all stuff to make DP nervous. we have our scan on the 24th...no need to worry as I'll be right on here to let you all know how many we have in there...yikes I'm worried but all in a good way. 

I'm also desperate to get off the meds. if it wasn't for DP giving me the jabs I'd have failed by now. I've reduced the prednisilone and stopped it and am weaning myself off the proginova, I'm also still on the E2 patch that I've got to change every 4 days. I've asked the clinic when i should stop and they all say the 12 week mark, but honestly even the vits are becoming hard to swallow. the doc said he would take me off the injections and tabs if i could go and get another HCG done...not a big deal, but for some reason I've my heels dug in..i know i wouldn't have had my BFP if it wasn't for the drugs, but after so many years and months I'm finally fed up. i can't wait for the 2nd tri when it all is suppose to be bliss.

gosh what a long me post, sorry ladies I'm having a rant.

Lew hope it goes well with your house sale and purchase and the sickness eases off Tonsilitus not fun.
Gabi i so wish i was on that ship right now, lasing in the sun what a pleasure...hope you are having fun, can't wait to have you back.
Juisygem i've seen your post re your scan and i'm so glad it's all going well. i can't wait for mine, i think it will also make it real for DP.

love to all xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey everyone

Hope you lovely ladies are well.

Diane ~ not long now then hope you get the answers you are looking for x

Bettylou ~ hopefully you'll be able to drive off in your camper van with DH, dogs and a little one, its nice that there are other things that make us look forward to the future, sometimes I think right if this doesnt happen DH and I are going to have the best holiday ever, Hawaii or something.  It certainly doesnt replace what we truly want but keeping some perspective sometimes and having other goals keeps my feet on the ground and saves me from being sucked down into a black hole of depression.  Dont get me wrong having a family of our own is what we want but we have each other also and its sometimes easy to forget that.  Lots of hugs xxx

Lew ~   clinic for not updating your notes.  Glad you're feeling a little better and fingers crossed the house move goes through smoothly and then you can get back to tx.

Tinkel ~ sorry you're not feeling tip top hopefully it'll ease off soon hun x

Love to all you other ladies.

Me, well AF arrived today so to ring tomorrow to book appointment to have bloods and then hopefully some HRT, woo hoo!  Then will start my new immune drugs as well, more injections and my stomach looks like Blackpool illuminations at the moment dont know why but been really bruised this time, got some crackers!


----------



## bettylou

Thanks Sprinkles...we are lucky to have what we already have. It is so easy to lose sight of that sometimes. Sorry your tum is so bruised up. Do you inject the DR drugs? Sniffed mine so only had injections for stimms and that was bad enough! Good luck with bloods and next lot of drugs. Got fingers crossed for you  

Tinkel - glad all is ok even if you're feeling delicate...

Lew - sorry about your tonilitis, hope you're feeling better. We went to Loch Lomond and am wishing we were back there as having post mini break blues!

Hi Gabi, Diane and Juicygem  

Night ladies, am pooped. Had 3 hour kip on sofa this afternoon and still tired now so off to bed xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Just popping in to say hi. One more boring day at work and then I'm off for week in Sunny Eqypt. My bleeding has stopped and the clinic haven't contact me so that should be the risk of downs is low. I'm praying everything goes Ok now  
I'm starting to get a little tummy too. Not much but I can see/feel it. It make me happy to think they are growing. 

Gabi sorry to read your cycle didn't work.   Are you going to give your body a little rest before trying again?

My morning sickness seems to be easing off a bit but still getting the nasty headaches, hoping that a week in the sunshine will help   

Tinkel sorry to hear you are suffering. It will get better I promise  

Sprinkles sorry to hear about your sore tummy. It's amazing what us ladies have to go through 

Love to Bettylou, Diane and Lew hope you are all taking good care of yourselves.

All the best and speak next week.

Love juicygem xxxxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Ladies 

Yes, it's me ... I'm sooo sorry I've not been on for so long. Believe me, I've posted long messages twice and something happended and they didn't go on. 
A lot has happened to me - basically I miscarried at 7 weeks. I was absolutely devastated, but also positive because it shows we can conceive. I'm back running, enjoying life now but still have a burning pang of sadness when I think about what could have been. We could have gone back for a fresh ICSI round this month, but I wanted to enjoy life without the meds, ride my horse, go running, go on holiday, etc not have the visits back and forth to hospital for a few months. Hopefully we start on day 21 of my August cycle. Anyone else going for then? 

Wow - it's not just me that's had a lot going on! I've read through the posts since (did find it hard to keep up) but just want to say that I'm sorry for being selfish and not going on FF to support you all as you've supported me. I just couldn't face reading the posts both positive and negative. Only last week some friends of ours, after a year of trying (which they thought was a long time!) have had a baby boy. We were supposed to go and visit them in hospital and I got myself all worked up and said I couldn't and that it'd be too upsetting for me and I didn't want to start crying in front of them. Is that wrong? I am happy for them but it makes our situation feel worse! We are the only ones now in our circle of friends who are childless and we've even gone through 2 couples who thought they were finding it hard to conceive. Things are obviously still raw for me. 

Anyway, enough of my ramblings - Gabi hun, I'm so sorry for your negative result and I admire your positivity - you are an inspiration. xxx
Sprinkles, sounds like you're having a tough time with the tests - do you remember we had ET on same day - both sat in our houses watching TV and eating - wow, that seems an age ago. 
Sorry for the lack of personals - I'm going to keep in touch and try and be a better fertility friend! 

Take care everyone

Em xxxxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Oh my goodness Hi Taxmin31  , so great to hear from you, but so sorry for your news.  Have missed ya hun and yes you're right sat on the sofa all that time ago comparing notes on what we were watching does sound an age away.

I am so sorry for what you've been through my dear and my heart truly goes out to you.  I cant say anything to make it better but want to send you a huge  .  With regards to going to see your friends baby, no its not wrong to not go at all, its called self preservation.  To be honest I've run out of all the brave face energy required for facing friends new borns to the extent where we dont keep in touch as much which really upsets me but everything hurts so much I need to protect myself, and thats all you're doing protecting yourself.  Maybe in time it will get easier but then again maybe it wont only time will tell.

And dont beat yourself up about not coming on here you have to do whats right for you and I for one am just chuffed to hear from you xxx

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well, and juicy you're sunning it up in Egypt enjoy x

I started HRT today which means hopefully brain might return soon, fingers crossed.  Am on double dose this time as lining wasnt thick enough last time and I'm off on holiday in a few weeks so delaying means we might miss the whole thing.  So fingers crossed for a good measurement.

Love to all xxx and again Taxmin31 welcome back hun x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Well I had a bit of a breakdown this morning. I was at my Mother-in law's house for the weekend and this morning she announced someone she knows with 2 young kids was coming round to visit. I braced myself and thought, fine I'll handle it. The lady arrives and then starts going on about how she is pregnant again (2 months) and how tough it will be to have 3 young kids and my mother-in law started saying yes its so tough for Becky (my sister-in law) as she is trying to cope with looking after 3 young kids, it felt like they were going on and on and on about it forever. My heart broke, oh to have so many children and also to not spend every day of your pregnancy dreading when you are going to miscarry again, to be able to be confident 2 months in that you will even have a child. Anyway I couldn't handle it and intended to just goto the toilet to take a break from it ,but ended up in floods of tears and sneaked upstairs where I continued to sob my heart out until the lady and the children left. My DH and his Mum eventually came looking for me but insisted I stayed for lunch before going home. I really was desparate to go home and hide, I only just got home now.

Sprinkles, as you say  I think I've just simply run out of the 'brave face energy'. My fingers are crossed for you.

Taxmin I think you made the right move with the friend, it is tough and I know what you mean about not being able to face things. I am hoping to start again August/Sep. pending what they say at CARE at my appointment on July 15th.

Juicy, I have just booked a trip to Egypt (last week in July). Where are you going? Enjoy it!

Tinkel, sending you lots of good vibes

Lew, so sorry to hear about your nurse experience   Take That would have been great. Hoping all goes smoothly on the house sale front.

Bettylou, where n Scotland were you? Although I live in Herts. I am a Scot.

Gabi, I'm guessing you are still on your cruise, I am thinking of you and hoping you are having a relaxing time.

As I said to Juicy above the good news is I have booked a one week holiday to Sharm el Sheikh. It means I only have 2 weeks and half a day left for my next round of treatment, which I'm praying will be enough combined with trying to work from home some days. I have used all my holiday time in the last two years for treatment and although we've made the most of bank holidays and X-mas to go away, I just decided I'm exhausted and really need the break, if worst comes to worst I'll just have to take unpaid leave if two weeks isn't enough.  I can't wait! 

Hugs to everyone!
  

Diane xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

^Cuddles^ Diane ^Cuddles^ so sorry for your day today, bet you feel better now you're back in your own home and safe.  Look after yourself hun and hopefully the holiday will do you good ready for your next lot of treatment.  Am really praying it works for you, you've been through the ringer and deserve a smoother ride.     for you xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hello all

Diane and sprinkles i know what you are saying i was the same..even now some of the girls who live locally don't want to know me because i couldn't face them with their babies after my m/c I've tried to explain but some don't understand.

Diane i wish you the best of luck with your next go. i am so sure that the extra E2 they gave me has helped keep this pregnancy. E2 is needed for the lining and to maintain it, try and suggest this to CARE. i was also stupid and self medicated took a huge dose 20mg of prednisilone a week prior to ET and the week after ET, then i reduced it and am now off it..all seems well. i also insisted on ET being done when my lining was best just before it was peaking and started my gestone 4 days before ET. my consultant is a very clever man, he asked me what i wanted offered his input but allowed me to reason my 'why nots' and it worked for us.

Taxmin taking all these meds are so exhausting...what they do to our system, not to mention our mental state! wishing you all of the best.

I'm still not feeling well, i just want to sleep all of the time and then come 5pm and i start to shiver and shake crying for my bed and that is were i stay till the next morning. I'm feeling very unattractive and not sexy at all. DP doesn't know what to do with me. i have my midwife's appointment today and then the scan on Wednesday, will let you all know the news. gave DP a fathers day card from the bump he was pretty chuffed. 

ladies we will all get there, we simply have different roads to travel:
my history:
DD born 07/06/93
ectopic pregnancy 95 near fatal it ruptured
various reconstructive surgery 96-2004
2005 ivf BFN
2006 icsi BFN
2006 icsi BFN
2008 ivf BFN
2008 ivf BFN
2009 DE FET BFP m/c 5.5weeks
2009 DE BFP


----------



## lew

Morning everyone

Am still waiting for house sale/purchase to go through - I so hate all of this limbo land stuff, I can't bring myself to pack anything yet just in case   so life is just carrying on as normal - well almost normal I cannot sleep properly because of worrying but other than that we are ok.

Diane - I am so sorry for your upset the other day, I hope you are ok and thinking of you    not long now until your appointment at CARE   it will work for you  
Taxmin - so sorry for your m/c, I completely understand about having a bit of time out (without meds) however I wish you well on your next tx in August.  I was supposed to be starting next month but having to postpone it a little as got to move house first and did not want to risk being in the middle of that and tx as we only have 3 embies left and our next tx is our last chance.  Wishing you all the luck  
Tinkel - glad you are ok other than the tiredness and shakes.  I hope your scan goes well today.  As for feeling unattractive and not sexy - that is just so not true - being pregnant is beautiful 
Sprinkles - glad you are ok and hope the HRT is going well
Bettylou - hope you are ok, I have been to Loch Lomond and it is beautiful there.  We were hoping to move to Scotland at one time but we took the wrong way along the motorway and ended up down South lol!!  
Juicygem - I know you are in Egypt at the moment so just hoping you are having a lovely time and a rest 
Gabi - hope you are enjoying your cruise or are you back?  Hope you are ok anyway

I am still going to the gym and have lost a bit of weight (mind you we had a barbie last night so probably all gone back on now) so hopefully am on track to lose my bit of excess weight and hopefully start tx once we are settled in new house.  I cannot stop having nightmares about everything falling through and ending up homeless - I think I am freaking poor dh out - do we women ever stop worrying?
Lew XX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Lew thank you for a lovely post.

you know that moving house is way up there on one of the biggest stresses of life...so feeling as you do is normal, i don't envy you...but am secretly hoping to persuade DP to move to France/Switzerland by the time baby is 1, seems like I'll have a move on my hands then.

I'm going for my scan today and to be honest I'm feeling like a bit of a fraud...I'm in a panic that they won't find anything and that by some freak of nature my body has been playing tricks on me. DP is all excited and he's excused himself early from his meeting to have plenty of time to get to the hospital...aagh when do you start to believe that after so many set backs, failures and negatives that things will work out.

love to all xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi ladies I'm back from the scan and well...there is only one HB, to say DP was disappointed is puttting it mildly, i was so expecting there to be at least two with such high HCG levels. but am very happy for the healthy one.
there was a trainee doing the scan, a man and we had to use a dildo scan...he wasn't confident at all and they said there was signs of a fibroid in my womb...I've never had a fibroid in my life...so not sure what that is all about.


----------



## lew

Tinkel

Well done on your scan - even though you only have 1, that 1 is to be cherished and think of all the extra love you will be giving to that 1 rather than having to share it out to 2?  As for when the stressing will end - IT DOESN'T - sorry!  If anything it gets worse lol!  Don't think about it - the time will have gone before you know it and then different stresses will take its place.  In between stresses, sit back, put your feet up and enjoy.
As for the fibroid, following the birth of ds 3 years ago I started to feel really unwell and had to have my gall bladder taken out, when I had the scan for that they found a fibroid but said that unless you have pain or heavy bleeding don't worry about it - so it should be ok.

Congrats on your lovely little baby - you deserve it XXXXXXX


----------



## bettylou

Hi to everyone!

Tinkel - I'm so happy for you that you've seen a heartbeat. Hope your DH gets beyond his disappointment and things continue to go well for you. How did you find the strength to keep going with treatments after so many negatives? I admire your strength and determination so much x

Lew - blimey, it sounds like the house sale is becoming very stressful. Think positive that it won't all fall through. Hope things get moving along quickly. I don't blame you for postponing treatment until you're more settled...too much stress wouldn't be good for you! Well done on the weight loss, that's great.

Taxmin - lovely to hear from you. Sorry about all the rubbish stuff that happened to you x. Hope you're enjoying the time off from tx and feeling your life is your own again for a bit.

Sprinkles - how you feeling on the HRT? Better I hope. Did you get a good thickness on your lining, or is it still wait and see? Whereabouts are you going on holiday?

Diane - really sorry you had such a crumby day on Sunday. It's so tough when other people are that insensitive. The miserable IT man from work was complaining about how he has such a hard life and the pressures of fatherhood to me yesterday and I just had to snort loudly and walk away or I would have   I know they have no idea but it can really get you down sometimes. Hope you're feeling better and that nice DH is looking after you. When do you go to Eygpt?

Gabi and Juicygem - the holiday babes, hope you're having a good relaxing time  

My news...is not much! Work has been sooo busy and have worked everyday since our Scotland trip. Looking forward so much to the weekend. Going to a yoga class but apart from that am going to enjoy doing nothing but relaxing.
After lots of thinking we've decided to start a fresh cycle asap and will ring to book in as soon as AF arrives, so should start DR towards the end of July. I'm glad to have decided to get going again but a bit apprehensive as well as this will be our last attempt. Just have to believe that it will work!

Has anyone got anything good planned for the weekend?

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Tinkel ~ thats great a lovely heartbeat hope you're taking care and looking after yourself

Bettylou ~ hope you have a relaxing weekend hun, and congrats on deciding on your next tx, hope everything works out well for you and you get a big huge positive.  

HRT seems to be doing the trick a little but have started new immune drugs today and got a banging headache not sure if its those or the hot weather.  Go for scan to see thickness on 6th July so got just over a week to go until we find out if we're ready.

Jolly holidays am off to Florida mid July woo hoo cant wait, its going to be really weird spending, hopefully fingers crossed, my 2ww with Mickey Mouse.  We toyed with the idea of cancelling due to tx but to be honest we've put off so many things we need to keep what little control of our life we have.

Love to everyone x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I hope everyone is well?

I have been 'super-busy' with work lately but doing OK. Its not long now until my appointment at CARE (11 days) so thats when my journey will re-start again. I've managed to re-lose the stone I put on in the last treatment round so should be OK for meeting CARE's BMI criteria (but of course could always do with losing more as I'm right on the borderline!). I also feel I'm OK fitness wise as the 5km runs feel comfortable. 

Other than that I'm really looking forward to my week in Egypt end of July, I can't wait. 

So how are all of you?

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Everyone

Many thanks for all your well wishes. 

Sprinkles - wow Florida. I love holidays in Florida. We'd love to go this year to visit the new Harry Potter theme park but DH is very busy with work. It may be just the thing for the 2WW being away, having fun. Will you go on any rides? If you do visit Harry Potter, let me know what it's like. Oh, and if you get chance, go to Busch Gardens - it's brill! Take care hun and enjoy xx

Diane -  sounds like we could be going back on the rollercoaster again around the same time. I know exactly how you feel with your incident at your mum-in laws. A little while ago DH and I were at our friends house for a BBQ and everyone there had kids playing in the garden. Invariably the conversation turned to nurserys, schools and other general childcare chit chat. I started to feel more and more upset as I sat there, listening and not able to join in and wondered whether I ever would be able to. The final straw came  I looked over at my DH playing with the children, lifting them up and having fun. I went to the loo and burst into tears. Life can be cruel. 

Bettylou - fingers crossed this next round is your round. I'll be going for a fresh ICSI cycle on day 21 of August period so we may be going for it at a similar time. 

Lew and Tinkle - yes, Lew is right. When you are pregnant the stress increases ten fold and takes over your whole life. I even drove my DH mad with my constant ramblings about what I could and couldn't feel. Just relax and take care of your self and congats on your little baby. Lew -good luck with house move and weight loss. I put on a stone and a half during my last round and I've only just lost it again, 3 months later!

Gabi - how you doing? How was the cruise? Take care hun xx

Take care everyone 

Em xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi all

Good to hear from you Diane and Taxmin.
Well done on losing the weight Diane, sounds like you're getting into shape for the next round to come.

Have had a pretty mixed week. Did pg test as felt bit strange all week, but of course it was negative. Got over that ok only to have the AF from absolute hell starting at the end of the week. Always have heavy painful periods but this was bad even for me. Got really worried but luckily had appointment at the unit for hormone profile blood test on Friday so could ask nice nurse. Was told not to worry as my lining has prob just got really thick what with my cycles going a bit haywire the last few months. I hope that this is all it is. It feels like someone up there is sending it down as a punishment to have periods this bad and never a chance of having a baby. Sorry about rattling on about this but have felt pretty blue and wondering what the point of trying on our own or having this next tx will be. Seem to have lost all my optimism


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Diane ~ appointment and follow around the same time sounds a good idea, should just get you chilled and relaxed ready for your next tx, fingers crossed for you.  And got loads of admiration for you for losing the weight I'm piling I on at the moment but know its the drugs, especially the steriods I guess which I've never had before.

Bettylou ~ sending you a little replacement optimism my dear.  Look at it that a heavy period means you shed all the old one so when you do get pg its a nice new one for the little embie to bed into, they are a pain the bum though especially in this heat, men just dont know they are born!

Taxmin ~   for BBQ it never gets easier and it gets you at the weirdest times when you think you are ok.  I'm not sure whether the Harry Potter ride is open when  we go, its either later on this year or early next so think we'll miss it, but if it is I'll let you know.  No rides for me unfortunately as will be on 2WW but not too bothered.  Have been before and its more for the rest of the family and seeing their faces this time.  I'm official bag sitter and photographer I think, going to be weird having 2ww in another country and doing test there too, maybe its a sign everything being different!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing ok.  

I'm a little weeble at the moment pumped full of buserelin, hrt and immune drugs.  Got lining scan tomorrow and all being well scheduled for ET later this week, thaw dependent.  So next milestone tomorrow, fingers crossed as lining wasnt thick enough last attempt and had to wait a week but dont have that luxury really this time as going on holiday......


----------



## bettylou

Thanks for the optimism Sprinkles  
Wishing you luck for tomorrow's scan. Hope your lining is good and ready and you get the go ahead for ET.


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Bettylou, I hope the period is already better and you are more positive. I am sure you will get there! Sending you lots of luck for your next treatment.

Lew, how are you? How's the house sale/purchase?

Sprinkles, good luck on your scan today.  I hope all goes well, will be thinking of you and sending you lots of   .  I have also got the immune drugs for my next FET, not looking forward the cloxane injections.  I think it's a great idea to go somewhere for the 2WW, enjoy Florida!

Taxmin, how are you doing? It looks like we may be cycle buddies again. I will start FET on my August period.  I will be   for you.

Diane, thanks for your message.  I am doing all right, Also running a lot and trying not to think so much about tx. I was very impressed with Penny at  Serum and will go there for a fresh cycle if i am not successful with the FET.  Not long for your appointment and the trip to Egypt. Let us know how it goes.

Juicygem, how are you? I bet you have a big bump by now! Hope all is well with you.

Tinkel, you need to stay with us and give us inspiration for our upcoming cycles here! 

Sorry for being away for so long. The cruise was FANTASTIC, DH and I had a great time and really enjoyed ourselves. We came back and the following weekend we flew to AThens to do a hysteroscopy with Penny at Serum, they found and removed a huge polyp and signs of infection in my womb, no wonder I had so many failed treatments.  We were really impressed with Penny and glad to make the effort to go all the way to Athens. Penny told us to take antibiotics and try FET in August in Holland.  If it doesn't work we will go to Athens for a fresh cycle.  I am much more positive about trying again after the hysteroscopy.  I have also been very busy at work, last week in Norway, tomorrow off to London, it's been non stop. At least we are having a good summer, we even went swimming at the beach yesterday!

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey girlies

Am good to go..... the double HRT must have done the trick, so ET scheduled for Friday and am just praying that the little ones thaw ok, even if I just get one I'll be grateful as at least its something.

Gabi ~ glad you enjoyed the cruise they are such luxury arent they.  I've read loads of good things about Penny on this site and to be honest if ever get to it she was one of my considerations for going abroad if we could afford it.  And in a weird sort of way its good that she found something as that could be the whole explanation of failed cycles so at least you know you can treat it.  Unfortunately I cant praise the clexane my stomach is purple, very very purple.  In fact was thinking I had been doing something wrong as have bruised myself so much but hospital today just said no its just a side effect of what the drug does so does make bruising worse.  What else are you taking?

Love to the rest of you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Diane72

Evening All,

How exciting that those treatment cycles are in sight again, here's     this will be our lucky time this time.

Sprinkles, Great News on the scan and ET on Friday. What treatment have they given you to thicken the womb lining and how long does it last? I wanted to discuss it with CARE as I usually have viagra at ARGC to thicken the womb lining pre-transfer (as its usually too thin) but then have no futher support so was wondering if it could contribute to the miscarriages.

Gabi, the cruise sounds lovely! AND I'm so pleased that you seem to be moving forward, I do think sometimes its importnant to get another clinical perspective who will look at things afresh.

Bettylou, sorry to hear your AF is so painful. Mine started again today and I'm feeling a bit paranoid as I've always had a 28 day cycle and twice in a row its now only been 25-26 days. Its hard not to worry about these things. However, as Sprinkles says its probably your body giving you a good clear out and will be good for the future.

Taxmin, its good to know I'm not going insane and it happens to others too.     it can be so tough at times can't it. Lets hope this next rollercoaster ride has a happy ending!!!  

Sending hugs to everyone else too, thinking of you,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey Diane

The only thing they did different was to give me double dosage HRT (Oestrogen) Estelle I think its called, am on 4mg x 3 times a day.  However, was expecting a much thicker lining this time.  Last time on basic dosage I was 6.9mm at first reading which wasnt good enough, and then after another week on the same dosage only got to 7.2mm.  This time on double dosage was expecting anything up from 8mm, but was only 7.5mm but its enough.  Have heard of 11mm plus on some threads but dont think I'll ever get to that.

Learnt something though from the scan lady.  Apparently ideal scenario is anything 7mm upwards but in three tiers if that makes sense.  At optimum there are three layers and they can see this on the scan, not sure what it does or what it resembles but its something they look for.

Also I have to stay on HRT after ET and I'm also thinking for up to 12 weeks if everything works out ok, so that would be some support, maybe worth asking if viagra can be taken longer term or if you could take something else instead. 

Am really hoping they get some answers for you Diane, you so deserve a break.  Make sure you give them a good grilling at your follow up xxx  And then get packing for Egypt xxx


----------



## lew

Hi all

*Diane * - not long now til your appointment! I am positive it is your time, have got everything crossed for you XXXX Talking about messed up cycles - mine since m/c has been 35/36 days long and only bled for 3/4 days so it has really messed mine up as was 28 days on the dot before!
*Sprinkles * - good luck for ET on Friday - I cannot believe that the cycles are coming round again - where has the time gone? Am  for your embies
*Gabi * - glad you enjoyed your cruise and like Sprinkles said it was good in a way that they found something and can remedy it, let's hope this will help your tx in the future. You really travel a lot don't you - I only see the inside of my house at the moment lol!
*Bettylou* - sorry about af from hell, as I said to Diane mine seem to be all over the place at the moment and hormones are shot to pieces - then again I am in the process of moving house and that alone is stressful. Please stay positive, there are plenty of women on here who have successful tx, you just have to keep on believing that one of those days it will be you 
*Taxmin * - same as bettylou, please don't lose hope, it will happen to you - keep believing X
*Tinkel * - how are you - hope you are resting and putting your feet up?
*Juicygem* - where are you - hope you are ok?

Well - I am so stressed about moving house. It looks like our sale will go through this Thursday and hopefully our purchase on 17th. I have started packing but I absolutely hate it. Our furniture won't fit into the new house (rooms smaller etc) so am worrying about that as well as everything else. I am so glad I put off tx as don't think I could handle injections at the moment ( I think I would be carted off to the funny farm!!!)
Weight loss has gone out the window (probably because i'm stressed) am still going to the gym but I suppose eating too much is counteracting what good i'm doing! Oh well will hopefully stop shoving food in my mouth, when I calm down a bit, when I have moved. Then I will get back on that rollercoaster of tx and have something else to stress about - isn't life wonderful?

Got to go and pack some more boxes - hugs to everyone
Lew X


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for going Awol. I'm fine. Feeling a bit better. Haven't seen a doctor/midwife now for about 4 weeks because the hospital sent out my appointment to the wrong address! Praying everything is OK but won't know until after my first consultants app tomorrow morning.

Boobs are large and itchy   trying not to scratch them in public!!
Tummy is still smallish, but the skin feels tighter than usual. Did buy some maternity trousers in the Zara sale though - 3 pairs for later in the year! I'm now 16 weeks - apparently I willl probably start to show more at 20 weeks. 

I'm wishing my life away at the moment waiting for each appointment ( really silly I know) But I feel I need reassurance that both babies are alive and well and growing as they should. Work still don't know ( my boss is away for 3 weeks) I may tell him when he gets back. ( It might be obvious by then not sure)

Lew - sorry to hear your cycle is messed up. I had the same after my negative cycles. Hope things sort themselves out. 

Diane - glad everything is moving forward for you. I   things go your way this time xx 


Sprinkles - good luck for ET Friday - glad your llining is nice and thick x 

Gabi - glad Dr Penny has be able to find what might be causing you problems. It can only improve your chances once you get this sorted.

Bettylou - hope your are feeling better soon. That nasty AF is you body's way of repairing itself and preparing for a new attempt 
  
Taxmin - I too believe things will go your way soon xxx

Tinkel - how the pregnancy going? Are feeling OK?

Love to everyone...fingers crossed for all of you starting new cycles

Love Juicygem xxxxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi,
Spoke to the unit today to get results of bloods done last week. Have got FSH of 17 and told upper limit of normal range is 10. They don't know yet if I can do IVF and want to scan my ovaries on Tuesday to have a closer look at what's going on. Can't stop  crying and don't know how I can wait until the scan. Does anyone know if levels this high rule out treatment or if levels can be brought down? Terrified that my eggs are non existant or no good  
Bettylou


----------



## Sprinkles

Ah bettylou sending you loads of       honey I'm so sorry I cant help with FSH levels as my hospital reverted to AMH levels so I only know a bit about them.  If I see anything on other threads I'll let you know but I'm sure there will be something.

Hopefully there will be a way of bringing the levels down but in the meantime look after yourself honey x


----------



## Diane72

Bettylou,

Sorry about the FSH    I have heard people on the ARGC thread talking about it before and issues of being over 10 and having to wait until it came down. It does seem to be that some of the ladies on there had reading >10 on some months and then <10 later and could start, so I don't think that having one high reading means you will always have one. I did note I had a level of nearly 9 one month after a m/c and then it was back down at 5.6 when the next cycle started so it presumably varies. Maybe put a post on the ICSI or IVF general chat page asking people about it and see what comes back. Sorry I don't know more   

Sprinkles, thanks for the info. on the HRT I will definitely ask about it. Sending you lots of luck.

Juicy, lovely to hear from you and ow its all going, sending your babies lots of warm vibes

Lew, sound like you made the right decision waiting until the housemover was over. Good luck for the17th!

Gabi, how are you?

Tinkel, hope all is going well

Taxmin, how are you doing?

Hugs to everyone   

Diane x


----------



## lew

Hiya ladies

Well, our house sale is delayed, seemingly the purchasers deposited a personal cheque for their deposit (exchange of contracts cannot be done without the Solicitor having their deposit in the bank) and thisd won't clear until next week!     Have been told this may delay purcahse planned for 17th so all in all I have stopped packing boxes as am fed up of it all and going to wait til it all goes through and then do one made dash to pack lol!!

Juicygem - glad you are ok and growing!
Bettylou - so sorry about your raised FSH level, don't know a lot about it but have read somewhere that Agnus Castus (I think that it how it is spelt) is supposed to lower the levels?

Hope everyone else is ok?
Lew XX


----------



## bettylou

Hi ladies

Thanks for support girls, just waiting to see what scan shows and can do no more as yet.
Sprinkles, how was the ET? Hope all was ok and you're taking it easy. When do you go to Florida?
Love to all xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

lew ~ sorry about the delay in house move they say its one of the most stressful things to happen in life and looks like other peoples errors are just adding to yours, hope it all gets sorted and you only have a short delay.

bettylou ~ hope you're feeling a  little better hun.  ET went fine thanks all 3 embies survived and put the best two back yesterday so am taking it easy this weekend.  Need to pack carefully through the week as am off to Florida on Saturday morning, cant believe it really as tx has taken up all planning time up to now but its great that holiday will at least be a distraction through 2ww.


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles, Wooohoooo, how wonderful     

Lew, how annoying about the delay  


Bettylou, good luck with the scan!

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Sprinkles, congratulations on being PUPO!  Enjoy Florida and try to stay  positive, I am   and sending lots of   vibes for you. My drug regime for FET will be folic acid 5mg, cloxane and steroids.  

Diane, well done on the weight lost!  How are you doing?  Just wanted to wish you good luck tomorrow with your appointment at CARE.  Let us know how it goes. 

Lew, so sorry about the move saga, hope you are having a break from all the stress of it now.

Bettylou, how are you? Did you have a scan? Hope you are feeling more positive.

Juicygem, how are you and he babies? Did you have the appointment?  

Taxmin, how are you doing?

Tinkel, are you still with us?

All well for me, I have been running a lot lately and got rid of all the additional weight put on during all the txs.  I am getting ready for FET, will do as recommended by Penny, a non medicated FET with the remaining frozen embryos that I have here in Holland, hopefully it works now with my "new" and recycled womb after the hysteroscopy!  This will be my 7th treatment but I am more positive than the last ones.
I hope that all of us are pregnant in 2009.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## juicygem

Hi Gabi,

The consultants app was a big disapointment. I did not see the consultant but her registrar instead who couldn't have been less interested in talking to me.

A nurse check my blood pressure and took a urine sample. Then the registrar just asked me if I had any concerns. She didn't examine me or listen for the babies heartbeats ( I asked to but she said the was no point as she could probably only find one!)

She then listed off all the stuff that can go wrong with twin pregnancies. One thing she said was twin to twin transfusion syndrome. I know I am not at risk of this as my twin are fraternal and don't share a placenta. I said this to her and she said that all twin pregnancies were at risk!

That was it. Later when I got to work I googled TTTS and I was right so I called the antenatal department to complain. They confirmed I was right and appologised for how I had been treated. They said at my next midwife app they will listen for the heatbeats ( that's tomorrow morning so I'm praying everything will be fine)

Gabi, good luck with your FET. I hope you are lucky this time. 

Sprinkles congrats on your embryo transfer 

Lew sorry you're having a rotten time with the house move. 

Diane all the best for you app at Care xx

Bettylou, Taximin and Tinkel hope you ladies are all Ok xx

I'm exhausted. Woke up at 4.30 am and struggled to get back to sleep. Have another 3 hours + at work....eurggh I'm not sure if I can stay awake.

Love to all 

Juicygem xxxxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

I've been up to the hospital this afternoon for antral follicle count scan and feel absolutely fantastic as she counted 10 follicles on my right ovary and maybe 4 on my left. After checking with the consultant we've been given the go ahead to have a fresh cycle  . They've rushed my prescription through and will start sniffing next Tues! I can't believe it as I really thought they were going to tell us that my ovaries are too useless to stimulate and no more treatment. Will have to start on high dose and no guarantee that I'll respond brilliantly but am so happy to have that chance. The nurses at the unit are just brilliant, nothing is too much trouble. So that's me....

Diane - how was your appointment at Care? I really hope something positive has come out of it for you.

Juicygem - that's pretty shocking that the registrar can dish out duff info like that...hardly going to set your mind at rest. Good luck with the midwife tomorrow and hope you can get some rest.

Sprinkles - thinking about you on 2ww and praying that it's worked for you this time...have got a lot of things crossed for you!

Gabi - good luck with the next FET. Sending you some  . Sounds like you're in the best possible shape for starting treatment.

Lew - what a pain having the purchase delayed. Hope things start moving along soon. Don't envy you all that packing, that is my worst job!

Taxmin - hope you're ok and still enjoying the summer.

Tinkel - hope all is well with you .

Glad to have got some good news today. Feel like an enormous weight has lifted and can stop worrying a bit (until the next thing!)

Love to all and hear hear Gabi to us all being pregnant in 2009


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Bettylou great news on the fresh cycle    

Juicygem, I hope all went well with the midwife appointment? Registrars are so useless, the one I had at my last NHS appointment at least confessed I knew more than him and asked if I'd wait until he got the consultant to come talk to me-at least he was honest unlike your one!

Gabi, well done on getting fit and being so mentally strong and forward looking-when will the FET be? I too hope we all get pregnant AND actually have babies in 2009/10    

Sprinkles,       

Lew, how annoying on the house, hope it all goes through soon

Taxmin, Tinkel hope you are well!

As for me yes it was my CARE appointment today (at last!) and it was a really good appointment. I'm feeling really excited about moving forward again and trying something new. We will be taking part in a new clinical trial that they are running at CARE doing chromosomal array on blastocysts. It will be a slightly extended protocol where they freeze the blastocysts while they genetically test their full chromosomes before thawing and only implanting 'genetically normal' embryos. It is, however, dependant on us getting blastocysts. I also will get the extra oestrogen supplementation  this time longer term (Thanks Sprinkles!) in addition to viagra short-term to thicken the womb lining and intralipids aswell as all the usual prednisolone, clexane, progesterone, aspirin. I had bloods taken for my thyroxin and MTHFR today aswell. Dr. Ndukwe has left it up to me on whether I do the DQ-Alpha testing but said he would treat it with intralipids anyway so left it up to me (thoughts welcomed as I know LIT is also an option if there is an issue).

I'm waiting for my written protocol but it looks like down-regulation will either start this month or next.    

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

juicygem ~ so sorry for your appointment hope the one today went better x

bettylou ~ ah great news thats a relief, hoping things keep on this right track for you hun x

diane ~ wonderful news from your appointment and you sound really positive about things, you're such a tough cookie mrs!  And great that they are getting you involved in new stuff to try as hard as they can to make this work.  I've had 2 lots of intralipids so far and have been fine from them, but havent done the DQ Alpha or the LAD tests for LIT, keeping that on the back burner as another option but am really praying that this time works and wont need it.  Good luck honey x

Off to do a little more packing, am swapping between feet up... packing... drug checking for hand luggage... feet up.... packing ..... drug checking for hand luggage... etc oh yeah and squeezing in work at the same time...

No symptoms for me apart from a few niggling AF style pains, but am expecting tiredness and nausea and dont have anything its doing my head in and am only 5 days into 2ww, so glad going on holiday as it will definately take my mind off it.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Diane72

Have a great time Sprinkles!!!

D x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick note to say I heard my babies heart beats for the first time yesterday...it was amazing   It finally feels real!!!

The first one was really easy to find as the baby has its head right above my bikini line ( been wondering what the firm little bulge was) The second baby is snuggled in behind that so the heart beat wasn't quite so easy to find, but the midwife did find eventually and it was fine. One was 134 -148 BPM and the other was 140 - 158 BPM so definately wasn't hearing the same baby twice 

Diane, so pleased to hear your positive news. I'm glad the appointment went well and that you have a new path to follow. I really think screening the embies will help. I have everything crossed for you.

Sprinkles, hope you have a fab holiday. Take it easy, I also have everything crossed for you x

Bettylou, I hope you are taking extra good care if yourself, that's great news on your folicle count. yay  

Lew, I hope the house stuff gets sorted soon x

Taximin and Tinkel how are things with you ladies?

Love to all

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Diane72

Juicy,

That's wonderful, CONGRATULATIONS         

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles

Just wanted to say hope you have an amazing holiday! Have a wonderful time and hope you come home with a BFP! When do you test? Will be thinking of you and sending lots of      . Take care hun xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

juicy glad you had a better appointment this time sounds amazing, keep looking after yourself.

Thanks betty, hope you're doing ok honey x

Am just bobbing on before going off to finish packing, up at 4am to set off so early to bed, am knackered.  Test date is slap bang in middle of holiday, next Monday, so am hoping that I can bring a BFP back with me but not holding out much hope, all my niggly little symptoms vanished yesterday which happens every time its like I know when it happens.  Anyway trying to stay positive.

Lots of love to everyone and hope things go great for people whilst I'm away will miss you guys, take care and will catch up soon xxx


----------



## Diane72

for Sprinkles!!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi ladies

i'm still around, well barely surfacing from my terrible morning sickness had it at night. well you could say from lunch time onwards. i'd get home from work and get straight into bed.

here goes i was naughty and did the most terrible thing: stopped all meds even those horrid gestone jabs at 8 weeks, i'm 11 weeks now and all is well. there was some thinking behind my madness. at my first scan they saw a bigish fibroid and taking the meds could and probably would have increased it. i'm no expert, but judging by my ill health with the m/s i figured that the hormones had kicked in and that all was ok and that it would have been safe to go off the meds. wouldn't tell others to do the same, because come face it ladies we've spent a fortune to get to this stage and no one would want to risk it. DP was ok with me stopping the meds.

i've my nucal scan booked for the 07/08 will let you know if all is ok...am still on nicker watch wonder when that will end.  

i've been able to read some posts from the office, but haven't been able to post from work.

wishing you all well and thank you for asking about me it made me feel special and that i wasn't forgotten.

love to all xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hi Tinkel,

I'm glad its all still going well for you. More and more I do start thinking we have to take decisions on treatment in our own hands and feel empowered to do so. Good luck with the nucal scan!  

I hope everyone else is well?

As for me I'm waiting for my protocol to come through from CARE so looks like it'll be end of next month that I start down-regging if all is well.

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hello ladies,

sorry for being away, just had a break from treatment but I am back now.

Diane, really good news about your appointment, you are in good hands, I am    for you, it will work!

Sprinkles, I so hope you got a BFP last Monday! Hope you are having a fabulous time in Florida.

Tinkel, good to have you back with us, hope you are getting better from m/s.

Juicygem, excellent news on the scan, how are you doing?

Lew, hope the house sell/move is going well and you are not too stressed.

Bettylou, how's the sniffing going? Good luck to you, keeping everything crossed for you!

Taxmin, hope all is well with you.

As for me, I am gong back to a non medicated FET this month and had my 1st scan yesterday.  It's still early days (day 7 of cycle) and I am monitoring ovulation and transfer will be 4 days after ovulation.  I have another scan next Tuesday and hope that the lining is good and follicle is big enough by then.  I so hope this time works, now with my "refurbished" womb after the hysteroscopy in Athens.  But one step at a time, first I need the 2 embryos to survive the thaw.  I really hope all of us can meet somewhere next year with our babies! 
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi ladies wishing you all well.

yes Diane so glad to see you are 'on your way again'.

like it or not we have become experts and where would we be without FF and comparing one treatment to another...you realise the Doc's are also playing a guessing game and now that IVF is so popular they are comfortable getting the numbers through the door and you struggle to find the likes of Penny who genuinely seem interested in designing your treatment around your own body, no two people are alike therefore what works for one won't work for another.

I'm still trying to recover from m/s boy is it bad. baby is now about 8cm long i can't believe it.

love to all xx


----------



## lew

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all ok?

House sale/exchange has taken place and we get the keys tomorrow on completion day so am busy packing like mad to move this weekend.  I have been so stressed, I've been waking up at 4am, 5am with my mind whirring round like mad so I am just finally pleased that it is happening.  I had a job interview last Friday as well (I don't do things by half! lol) and I got the job   it is only part time but I am so pleased as it will fit in around my sons time at pre-school and is term time only so will have quality time with him in hols.  Sometimes you really feel as if things all come at once - good things that is!  My only worry now is that I want to do another tx (as this will be our last chance) but now feel as if it may be better to wait a while until I am settled into my new job (does this worry thing never stop?)

Sprinkles - hope your holiday is going ok and you have a BFP to bring back
Bettylou- glad you are ok and your follicle count was good - that is brilliant news, I am so pleased
Gabi - Good luck for your FET this month, I   it works for you in your 'newly refurbished' womb
Diane - I am so pleased you had a good appointment at CARE and that you start again soon, I am so hoping and   praying it works for you
Juicygem -   on hearing your babies heartbeats, I bet it was beautiful and I am so pleased that you now feel that it is real for you both
Tinkel - Good luck for your nucal scan on 7th - I honestly don't think the nicker watching thing stops ever!!!  I am glad it is going well for you - sorry about the m/s
Taxmin - hope you are ok?

Well I won't be on for a bit as got to set up internet at new house so will catch up with everyone soon.  Sending you all         vibes

Lew XX


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well. 

I'm waiting on my letter coming through with an appointment date to start full ICSI round in August. We're having a funded cycle luckily, but I feel the care won't be the same as it was on the self-funded, but I shouldn't complain I suppose. 
Has anyone heard about the latest treatments for IVF? A friend was reading a magazine and she told me it was saying new treatment can now give a 75% live birth rate as it helps embryos to implant and reduces m/c rates? I'm going to take a look on the internet next. Apparently it was at Oxford or somewhere down south?? 

Anyway ...

Sprinkles - have a fab holiday and I really hope you get your BFP this time.   

Gabi - FET - good luck hun   - surely it's your turn now! Wow, can't believe you flew to another country for treatment. This doc must be good. 

Lew - congrats with your job and house move - 2 very stressful things! 
Tinkle - congrats 

Diane - seems like we'll be going through it together next time - I'm looking at the end of Aug - imagine .. a Christmas pregnancy -  

Bettylou - good luck hun 

Take care all xx


----------



## Diane72

Just a quick note to say, I'm just finishing packing as I'm off to Egypt tomorrow and wanted to say   and talk to you when I get back!!

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Have a lovely holiday Diane 

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello from sharm el sheikh mcdonalds! Had a lovely day diving in naama bay but still thinking of my fertility friends! Hugs to all. D x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi Diane,  great to hear from you, I am sure you are enjoying Egypt.  When are you back to the UK?

Sprinkles, hope you are enjoying Florida and got good news to share with us.

Em, I never heard about the 75% success rate, let me know if you read more about it.

Lew, are you done with the move?

Hi to everyone else.

I am going again for a scan today to schedule the FET, I think it will be in 5-6 days from today.  Fingers crossed.

Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi all

I've been reading but was not able to post from the office.

I've been on strict doctors orders to stay in bed the past week and was it brilliant the fatigue is killing me and i still have very bad morningsickness and it's all day. i started to bleed on Monday, it was probably because of an active weekend and some nooky at the end. they rushed me in for an early scan to see if all was ok with baby. what a lovely sight, baby's arms and legs were punching and kicking and it even did a flip, needless to say there were loads of tears. i got the all clear but was told to rest and to give nooky a miss for the rest of the month.  

wishing you all well.

Sprinkles and Diane i hope you enjoy your time away.

Gabi how did it go with the scan? i hope you have good weather in Yorkshire this weekend.

Juicygem fantastic that you were able to hear the babies HB.

hugs to all xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girlies

Sorry not to be the bearer of good news but its a third BFN for us.  First week of hols was really difficult as I knew, in fact I can even pinpoint when it goes pete tong.  Thought that this time could be different due to new immune drugs and stuff but wasnt meant to be.  Holiday was good but difficult too, obviously a lot of little ones there meeting mickey and minnie and was truly hoping that would be able to envisage that for us but am getting to end of positivity line and dont know if it will.  Also came back to 2 christening invitations, wonderful.

Sorry for pessimistic post but finding it really hard to even think about what to do next let alone deal with what happened with this one.  Am back to work tomorrow, only arrived back early hours of this morning so tiredness isnt going to help.

Hope everyone is well and will try and bob back when have gained a bit more of a positive attititude about life.


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Sprinkles, I am so sorry for you    .  I know how it feels to try immune drugs, have good embryos and have a negative result.  It doesn't matter how much we prepare ourselves it's always a massive disappointment.  You need to give time to yourself to grieve and take good care of yourself and DH.  At our last attempt, DH and I really thought it would work with immune drugs etc and it really hit us hard.  We had a tough time with really bad arguments.  At that point we had a heart to heart and decided to give a break before trying again (I had up from Jan to June 09, 2 fresh cycles and 2 non medicated FET).  It does take time though and the emotional drain is immense.  Remember that you are not alone, and we are here for you.

Tinkel, hope all is well with you and the little one and the ms is gone.  

Diane, are you back from Egypt?  I hope you had a lovely time.

Juicygem, how are you and the little ones? Hope all is well with you.

Em, when do you start the fresh cycle in August?  Are you doing long or short protocol? Lots of   to you.

Lew, I hope you are settled in the new house and job. 

Bettylou, you haven't been around, how's the tx going?

I am due for FET tomorrow and just    that the 2 embies survive.  But, as I know I need a plan in case the embies don't survive or the tx doesn't work, DH and I decided to take life as normal as possible and register to run a marathon in Helsinki mid August (it will be at OTD).  I hope I just go to support DH but it will be good to do something I enjoy doing in case we are not successful at tx.  For the past weeks we have been training a lot and I am doing a last long run after work today as I will be resting after tomorrow and for the whole 2WW.  Hopefully it will be my last long run for the next 10 months.  

love,
Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi Sprinkles

I'm so, so sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big hug and wish I could do or say something to make it better. So sorry honey, lots of love xxx


----------



## bettylou

Gabi, wishing you well for FET tomorrow, hope both survive the thaw. Good luck x

Hello and love to everyone else, will do update tomorrow (sorry have been on DR awol...)


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies, thanks for being here guys it means so much, sure I would have been in the asylum by now if it wasnt for you all xxx

Gabi ~ good luck for FET tomorrow, so hoping this is the one for you and you wont be able to do the marathon as you'll be cheering your DH on the sidelines.  So much admiration for your exercise and discipline I really need to get my act together and have vowed that as soon as jetlag goes away will get some sort of plan together.  I so wish I could have a break but I cant really.  My clinic wont treat me after I'm 40 which is in December so need to get cracking, it does take it out of you but I figured it out that by this time next year it will all be over one way or another as I will have had my chances and run out of money by then.

bettylou ~ hope the down regging isnt too harsh for you, keep going and take care of yourself lots of relaxing and treats x

Hope everyone else is ok.

Am jetlagged and shattered, just trying to get through this first week back at work then will get into some sort of routine hopefully.  Have booked follow up appointment with immune dr for week on Monday and am intending getting tests done again to get a view on whether any of the new drugs I took this tx did have any effect and then have one thing left that we didnt do this time so going for that as well.


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Sprinkles sorry for your BFN. I hope you get over your jetlag and get some words of comfort from the immune doc.

Gabi hope your FET went to plan. I'm   for you xxx

Lew hope you're enjoy your new home.

Diane, diving in eqypt sound fab I really jealous!

Bettylou, hope you are well, let us know how you are.

Em hope your Ok too.

Tinkel hope your first trimester pregnancy symptoms are calming down...I know how horrible they can make you feel.

I had my mid pregnancy scan yesterday. It was a bit scary. I had a spanish Dr from Kings College Hospital do my scan and it was a bit like a miltary procedure! He worked fast and called out all the measurements to an assistant who was taping it all into the computer. My second twin was harder for them to see so they really pressed and prodded my tummy really hard to try and get the baby to move. It took about 40 mins in total..and my heart was in my mouth the whole time.

I glad to say see all appear normal and both bubs are growing well. It looks like we are expecting a boy and a girl!!! ( boy is confirmed, the girl was a little less definate but the Dr said he was pretty sure) I'm so excited  

I have one more worry though. I ask the Dr to measure my cervical length ( it's something I've always been worried about as my good friend lost twins at 5.5 months due to her cervix being too short) At first he wasn't keen to do it. He said it was better to measure it in 2 weeks time but I asked that he did it anyway. My cervix is currently 26mm which he said was OK but they will measure it again in 2 weeks.

I googled it last night and seems that it's bit the short side. Under 15 mm is seriously abnormal but under 25mm also puts you at risk of preterm labour as your cervix continues to shorten throughout the pregnancy. DH has banned me from using google and says he doesn't want to hear anymore about it until my next scan in 2 weeks. What do you ladies think? I'm I being silly?

Just want to relax and enjoy this pregnancy but I keep finding new things to worry about!!  

Love to all of you.

Juicygem xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Sprinkles,
You will see how good it will be to even have a break until December.  I am    that 2010 will be our babies!

Juicygem, I think you are fine, your cervix is in the normal size so you just have to relax for now.  Congratulations on a    , I have to confess that it's my dream, have 2 in one goal, boy and girl.    

Bettylou, how is the DR going?  

Hi to everyone else.

I just got a call from the hospital with the bad news, none of my embryos survived. I am obviously disappointed but I will start a fresh cycle in my next period.  I am now going to get on with my training with no break for the Helsinki marathon. My period should start on the day after the marathon.  It was very good to have a plan B.

love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Ah Gabi so sorry about your embies make sure you dont do too much and look after yourself, maybe a fresh cycle is what we both need fingers crossed for that xxx

Juicy wow one of each flavour sounds idylic you take care of the three of you xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Oh Gabi, how disappointing, I'm so sorry to hear the embies didn't make it through the thaw  . Good luck with training for the marathon and hopefully that fresh round (will you go to Greece for it?) will bring you the baby you deserve    

Sprinkles, I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't get your positive result. If I recollect you didn't have the DQ Alpha /LAD testing but were going to do it this time if things hadn't worked? DH thinks we should move ahead with Ndukwe at CARE's reco. and just go ahead with the intralipids, steroids, clexane, hormonal support, chormosomal array clinical trial etc. but I'm still undecided. Sending you lots of luck.

Juicy, how super-wonderful, it is a dream come true to have one of each. I have never got to the stage of thinking about cervical lengths so have to confess I don't know much about it. What I would say is-I too google everything and where I feel uncomfortable I phone up to ask or get a second opinion (or sit fretting about whether I should pay for another opinion) but then my DH also thinks I should just take the consultant's advice and relax more, so I can't give any good advice but did want to let you know I go through the same anxieties.

Bettylou, do let us know how you are

Tinkelbunny, so sorry you had the scare and all that stress but glad you're all OK. Hope the rest has helped and you are well now?

Em, I hope you are well. Re: the Oxford study. Was it this one (see below). If so its the same chromosmal array technique as they use at CARE in Nottingham (although the clinical trial I will take part in will be a slightly different methodology). Are you starting treatment again this month?

ALERT: Novel Polar Body Chromosomal Analysis Test May Improve ART Prospects in Older Women
July 1, 2009. Aneuploidy in oocytes is known to be one of the main contributors to unsuccessful ART cycles, especially in women aged ≥38 years. Several factors, including maternal age, have been attributed to the occurrence of around 50% of the chromosomal aneuplodies. Researchers from the University of Oxford have now developed a new, less-invasive, genetic test for chromosomal analysis of polar bodies with comparative genomic hybridization (CGH), in order to improve the pregnancy rates in older women with multiple failed IVF cycles. The results of the study were presented at the 25th annual conference of the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology held at Amsterdam, from June 28 to July 1, 2009.

Lew, have you started the new job? How are things with you?

As for me, Egypt was great and the diving was wonderful. It looks like the clinical trial won't start until September, so it won't be an August start as I had hoped. I also just got back my MTHFR results and I am heterozygous positve so have started the high dose folic acid, B12 and B6 yesterday (wish I'd got it tested sooner). So at least its good another thing has been identified that could increase risk of miscarriage.


Hugs to all,  

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Hi to all

Sorry I haven't been on much. Have been keeping up with your posts but couldn't manage to get anything down (when we were little my mum used to tell us if we haven't got anything nice to say then to not say anything at all...have felt a bit like that he last week or so  

Gabi - I'm sorry your embies didn't survive the thaw, what a disappointment. I think you're right to have a plan B. Don't push yourself too hard with the training though will you? Lots of luck with it.

Sprinkles - hope the immune specialist can shed some light on why the cycle failed and this gives you some hope for the next one. Hope the jetlag disappears soon...being tired makes everything worse  

Diane - glad you enjoyed your holiday. My sister and BIL were there the same week as you and really enjoyed it (lots of scuba diving). September will come around sooo quickly you won't believe it. Good to have identified and eliminated something else that is a risk factor for you. 

Juicy - how lovely to have one of each. Hope they both keep growing well. Try not to worry. think it's just natural to find the next thing always to worry about. Try to enjoy it  

Lew - Hope you're managing to get the new house straight and things are calming down a bit for you. Well done on new job too. You really don't do things by halves do you?!

Tinkel - hope you're still taking things easy and it's all settled down a bit.

Taxmin - have you heard from the hospital about your start date yet? Hope it's not too long...

Well, as for me: have been DR for two and a half weeks now. First week fine, then loads of headaches and now feeling completely down and not wanting to do anythimg at all. All enthusiasm gone   Have this week as hols from work, but have done nothing really (stayed in bed til 7pm yesterday) Being complete b**** to DH who is trying to decorate and make house nice. Weather is S*** and wish we had gone abroad for week in sun. Told you I am acomplete cow at mo. Blaming the synarel, but don't remember it being this bad last time. It is thundering out there now!!!  

Going to go now before you boot me into the middle of next week. Sorry girls.


----------



## Diane72

Bettylou,

Just sending you lots of     and remember the down-regulation DOES affect your temperament, we have all been there    Thats why its good to have your fertility friends that understand  

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Thanks Diane

Went for accupuncture this afternoon which has really helped to lift my mood.

Thanks for the support...helps to know it's not just me!

Have a lovely weekend and lots of love xxx


----------



## Diane72

Bettylou, glad you are feeling better  

Hope everyone else is well too

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Just a quick hello to you all and hope you're all ok.

Sprinkles - wondering how you're coping with being back at work and how you're feeling? Hope you're managing ok and sending big hugs  

Gabi - have you thrown yourself into your training? Hope you and your DH are both ok.

Diane - how was your weekend?

Hello to Lew, Juicygem, Tinkel and Taxmin...how are you all?

Went for DR blood test today and get result tomorrow. If all ok will start injecting on Thursday. Will be really glad to start them as constant headache is starting to get me down. Feeling a lot better than last week though and feeling much more optimistic and positive...this is going to work this time       Got to keep believing!

Wasn't the sunshine lovely today? Hope everyone saw a bit of it  


Love to allxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

I'm working from home so able to post.

Gabi i know you in Helsinki ready for your run, good luck!!

Bettylou thinking of you and don't we understand that the meds have a strange effect on your moods.

Diane the wait must be killing you, I'm sure you researching and well prepared for your next cycle. isn't it great that fertility is getting the research attention it deserves about time. there hasn't been a week without something new in the paper.

Juicygem how are you doing? I've seen your post on the trimester thread. boy was i sick and so not in the mood for anything, you right that first trimester can be awful.

Sprinkles sending you big hugs.

I'm 14weeks and 4 days and doesn't it just make a massive difference. OK I've some strange mood swings, nearly burst into tears yesterday when i got onto the train and there wasn't a single seat available....i noticed a married man sitting down and was sneaky rested my hand on my belly and he didn't hesitate jumped up and gave me his seat..wasn't that lovely. yes ladies I've a bump now and it can be huge at different times of the day. I've only one dress that fits and had to wear it two days in a row...a male colleague mentioned this but in a nice way only to hear me complaining that I've nothing to wear. your belly seems to push out in a strange way...your sides go fat and very hard so nothing looks good on you. I'm now able to eat at dinner time, but come 3pm in the afternoon  and i have to put my head down, I've fallen asleep at my desk with slobber running down my face but what a difference those 15-20min's snoozes can make.

love to all. this is a long journey we all sure to get there xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Tinkelbunny ~ wow 14 weeks already doesn’t time fly, make sure you get a “do not disturb” sign for your mid afternoon desk snoozes

Bettylou ~ keep believing hun, definitely your time this time.  How did the blood results go?  You started injecting?

Juicygem ~ Hope you three are doing well x

Lew ~ you settled in to your new house yet?  Does the new job start when schools go back?

Gabi ~ hows the training going?  Hope you’re ok x

Diane ~ enjoy August my dear, September will be here before you know it and am hoping it gives you the answers and results you truly deserve.  I’m MTHFR heterozygous as well, am hoping that taking the high dose folic acid will make my eggies on next collection better quality.  Am off for DQ Alpha/LAD test on Monday, and already gearing up for the fact that will need to go to Greece for tx.

Taxmin ~ how are you my northern friend?  

Was looking at the title of the thread, doesn’t March seem ages ago.  People at work are talking about Christmas already, where has the year gone!!!!

Not much to report from me, second week back at work after holidays and feels like never been away.  As usual work mental.  Off to immune dr on Monday for some more tests, the missing one we haven’t had yet, and also a retest of the ones we had before to see if any of the extra drugs we took this time did have any effect.  Diane did you know that there is a test now to see how effective intralipids is on NK cells as well as IVIG, just for your info as its so much cheaper.

Feeling numb at the moment that’s probably the best way to describe it, am pretty grumpy and am guessing that’s a mixture between reaction and coming off the high dose HRT.  Havent cried much which is really unusual for me so am waiting for the straw that could break the camels back which will be something totally odd I’m guessing like burning toast or something!

On a positive note isn’t it lovely how we’re all still in touch, thanks guys xxx

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## GabiFR

Hello ladies,
just to let you know that I finished the Helsinki marathon today in 3:47hs, so I am really pleased  .  DH had to stop for a wee at km 1 and ended up finishing 1 minute behind me .  AF came earlier than expected yesterday and it didn't help on the run, anyway I am ready to start tx now.  No energy for personals now, but will do when back home tomorrow.
Hi to everyone, hope you are enjoying your weekends.
Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi all  

Gabi - well done on completing the mararthon especially ahead of your DH. Amazing achievement. What's next for you?

Sprinkles - how is this week going? Hope everyone is being kind to you and that you feel a little brighter. It's so hard  

Tinkel- hope you're giving in to the 3pm snoozes and getting your head down (who cares about work anyway?!)

Hi to Diane, Lew, Juicy and Taxmin.

I'm now on day 6 of stimms. Have been feeling ok but today have had some discomfort around ovary areas. Quite pleased though as hopeful some action is taking place in there. 

Got some news last night that a friend is pregnant. Pleased for them but felt completely knocked for six (if I'm honest, just so, so jealous). They know our history and that we're currently in the middle of treatment, but let us know their news via a text that they've sent out to everyone they know. Felt a bit hurt that they've been insensitive and wish they'd told us themselves or not told us at all for a bit. DH thinks they were probably worried about telling us and just wanted to treat us normally. I wish I could be normal about news like this, but had a cry last night. Hate feeling like this and just want to be happy for them...god I hate infertility!

Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. 

Hope you're all ok...wish me luck for Friday. Going for scan to see if any follies are there  

Love to all x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

a bit quiet here lately...
Bettylou, I understand how you are feeling, every time a friend gets pregnant, I can't help but fell sad, obviously happy for them but just reminds me that it seems like God forgot us ...  Anyway, soon it will be us, and we need to remain positive.  I am so   for you.  Please let us know how your scan goes on Friday. 

Sprinkles, hope you are feeling better   .

Bettylou, how is your tx going, I am keeping everything crossed for you  .

Lew, how's the new house, new job etc?

Diane, how's everything with you? Where did you go in Egypt? DH and I are thinking about a week holiday there in Sept/Oct.

Juicy,  how are you and the little ones?

Taxmin and Tinkel, where are you? Hope all is well with you.

Marathon weekend over and I am now on day 2 of stimms and going for a scan next Monday.  Also hoping the follicles develop until then, no long runs for me hopefully for the next several months.  I am struggling a lot to remain positive and planning some big adventures in case we have another failure (another marathon, back to long distance triathlons etc).  I just hope 2010 is our turns  . 

Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Gabi ~ congrats on marathon you are truly amazing, its taking me all my time to get up, get dressed and go to work let alone run a marathon.

bettylou ~       you have a cry honey you're more than entitled.  Infertility stinks you're right and hearing another announcement never gets easier whether you're just starting tx, in the middle of it, or just finished its pants.  I've decided I'm never going to be satisfied finding out, if the person is sensitive and treats me different I hate it and feel an alien, on the other hand if they treat me normal and tell me with everyone else I wonder how can they be so insensitive to my feelings so they cant win either way!  In all honesty it doesnt matter how you find out it still hurts the same.  

On a brighter note I'm thinking that only in a few weeks you'll be here to tell us some happy news and making a well deserved announcement of your own my dear, everything crossed and good luck for lots of eggies on Friday xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi girlies

Thanks for cheering me up, feel a lot better  

Went for scan this morning to see how follies are getting on. Not the most fabulous of news...just 3 follicles looking large enough. Lots of tiny ones, but probably only going to be 2, maybe 3 eggs. Felt a little disappointed, but am mainly happy as not so long ago didn't think we'd get to this stage even. Had to expect this kind of response with raised FSH. Told us EC would prob be Monday, but had call this afternoon to book further scan on Sunday. Hoping this means they're giving me couple of extra days to see if the 3rd develops nicely  

Feeling quite excited, and just hope we get the go-ahead for EC. Off work now for the week so that's another bonus. Stopped at the Co-op on the way home for mega protein stock up...got to go now and cook the steaks!

Hope you're all alright. Will be back for personals tomorrow.
Love to all


----------



## Sprinkles

Glad you're feeling better bettylou,   for your follies and good luck for scan on Sunday.

Hope everyone is ok not much to report from me really, got the go ahead from hospital for another fresh cycle so thats good news, and new immune drugs arrived today so just taken that bit concerned as it lowers your immune system so you're suceptible to infection so keeping clear of anyone whose not too good.

Have a great weekend everyone take care xxx


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles, that's good about getting the go ahead for a fresh cycle. Hope this will be the one. When do you start the drugs? Thinking you'll have to wait a month or two? You keep well clear of ill people and keep your strength up. Have a good weekend


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi bettylou have to ring up on next AF day 1 to see if I can be accepted but to be honest dont want to do it on my August AF as the immunes I'm doing separately wouldnt have kicked in by then so will maybe try in September.  But then will only have September, October or November and if I dont get in then then they wont treat me as I'm 40 in December and they wont treat me after 40.  Never mind got a few months yet.

Take care hun x


----------



## Taxmin31

Good morning ladies

Sorry not been on for a while - I've been on holiday in South Wales. We took the dog and did some lovely walks and sightseeing. Back home yesterday and then back to work tomorrow. 

Wow - lots has happened in my absence. A quick update from me ... well, after asking to do new ICSI round in August, I got a letter through telling me to call when my Oct period starts! I suppose when it's funded you don't get to dictate when and where. This is bad timing I feel as it'll be about Christmas when I'll know whether it's worked (I must look on the bright side and think it's good timing!) And, work is always crazy at that time. 

Sprinkles - I am so sorry for your negative.   I thought it may have been a differnet result for you. Chin up and there's always next time. Perhaps we will align and be cycle buddies again. 

Gabi - Wow, a marathon! Well done you on your time. Sorry to hear your news about the frozen embies, but here's looking forward to a fresh bunch! Good luck and let's hope 2009 is your year! 

Betty lou - good luck for your ET and congrats on your embies -   it'll work this time. x

Tinkle and Juicy - congrats on your progress and wonderful news. Take care of yourselves xx

Diane - pleased you had a great time in Egypt. It must be quite exciting for you thinking you'll be part of a trial. I don't think that the quote you put on was the same - I'll do a little digging and find out more. If this new round doesn't work, I'm thinking about moving to one of the Care clinics - we live near Leeds so I think Sheffield would be closest, however, Nottingham seems to have the best results - Can you recommend them at all? 

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi All,

Taxmin ~ great to hear from you, yes we may well end up being cycle buddies again together.  I know what you mean about having tx later on and the result coming in at Christmas but could be the best Christmas present we ever have    Glad you had a good holiday seems like its been a good tonic for you.

Well not done much this weekend, had my immune injection on Friday night and have been symptom watching ever since  .  Do another one in two weeks time then test to see if its had any effect.  Was supposed to be at my friends baby's christening today but just couldnt stomach it, its too hard.  I'd warned her when we came back off holiday that it was highly unlikely that I would be going and she was absolutely fine about it, a true friend.

Hope everyone's ok thinking of you all x


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Had a lovely Sunday... been at my mum and dad's for a bbq this afternoon. Sooo full up now though!

Sprinkles - what symptoms do you get from the immune injection? Does it make you feel horrible?...hope not  
Hope you get to start your fresh cycle when you're ready to and not have to wait for ages. Surely they have to give you priority if they have an age cut off date.
What a lovely friend to be so understanding about the christening. I completely understand why you couldn't be there. It's still too raw for you...you'll have lots of time in the future to give to her little one when you feel stronger. Hopefully your LO and hers will be playing together in the not too distant future. Your time will come  

Taxmin - hi! Sounds like you had a good holiday. That's just what we like to do...long walks with the dogs. Hope you had nice weather and feel lovely and refreshed. Bit pooh that you have to wait til October, but hope you're right and it'll be the perfect Christmas present  

Hi to all the others. Hope you had good weekends   Gabi, how's the treatment going so far?

Went up for my scan this morning. Blimey, what a difference 2 days makes! Now have 6 maybe 7 follicles looking good, so egg collection has been put back to probably
Friday. Had to get more drugs...day 11 of stimms today and got to keep on going  
This is like my last fresh cycle. Seems I take a long time to get going, then grow them double quick   Oh well, so long as they keep growing I'm over the moon!

Only prob is I took hols from work this week as thought EC would be tomorrow which worked out well as it's a really quiet week with no clients in. Now need to talk to my boss and get time off next week as well...these things never go to plan do they?!

Night night everyone x


----------



## Taxmin31

Sprinkles - hope the side effects aren't too bad from the injections. I totally know what you mean about not wanting to go to Christening. I seem to have good and bad days when I can and can't deal with situations like that. 

Congrats on your news fro the scan - good luck for the EC - thinking about you  

Take care everyone and have a good week xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Bettylou, great news from your scan yesterday.  What drugs are you using to stimm?  I am     this is your time.

Sprinkles, hope the immune drugs do their trick, sending you lots of   .

Taxmin,  good to have you back, good luck back to work today and your treatment in October.

Diane, where are you? Hope all is ok with you.

Hi to Juicy, Lew, Tinkel, hope you are all doing fine.

I had a lovely weekend in Amsterdam with my best friend, it was sunny and we did lots of shopping! I went for my 1st stimm scan today and I have about 10 follicles at this point, back for another scan on Wednesday, but EC should be on Friday or Saturday (Bettylou we will be cycle buddies and EC buddies!).  The strange thing is that I don't get excited anymore, I guess it's self protection after being disappointed so many times.  

Have a great week everyone.

Gabi xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi All

Gabi - thanks for your words. Pleased you had a nice weekend. Wow - Friday or Sat .. good luck this time round and I can understand you not getting excited.  

Sorry about this but I need to get it off my chest ... sorry about the information! ...... 
Well, my periods are normally all over the place with a rough average of 31 days. I'm usually 'on' for 2 weeks too. However, this month my period lasted 3 weeks and I ovulated very late - around (I'm guessing, but I think I know my body well) day 25 ish, so I knew I'd be late coming on. I still haven't started and am on day 38 today. 
At work today I felt some strange feelings in my womb area and had a very small amount of pink blood and then nothing else so now my mind's gone into overdrive thinking could I be pregnant and was that implantation?? Usually when I have the first site of blood, that's it, and my period comes. So, tonight I called at Boots and bought 3 pregnancy tests and guess what - a negative as per blinkin usual!!! 
Does anyone else know whether it would come up positive yet if implantation occurred today?? 
I know I'm clutching at straws. 
Does anyone else on this site go through the agonising pain every month of thinking am I or aren't I (probably  silly question)?? My body can be so cruel as more often than not I'm late coming on and everytime I agonise as to whether I'm pregnant or not.  
I'm sick of this.
Sorry to be negative but no one else seems to understand.

Hope everyone is well 

Em xx


----------



## GabiFR

Em,
I am so sorry that you are feeling down and wanted to send you lots of hugs    .  Infertility is a tough journey,with or without treatment, no matter how much we prepare ourselves etc, there is always a high level of expectation to get pregnant.  I don't know the answer to your question, but I think you should wait for another day or so and re-test.  Implantation normally happens between day 5 and day 9 after ovulation, and a few days later HCG would be released if implantation is successful.  So, if you ovulated on day 25, theoretically you would be releasing HCG unless you had a late implantation or its a negative result  .  I know it's hard but we are all here for you, all I know is that you will get there, but for now you have to take care of yourself.  
Sending you lots and lots of hugs,
Gabi


----------



## Taxmin31

Thanks Gabi - you are such a star  

I'm going to stop obsessing, put the laptop away and start cooking tea. 

Take care of yourself in readiness for Friday/Sat.

Em xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi guys

Bettylou ~ the injection lowers my immune system so don’t really get any effects directly from it its just I might get a cold easier or something like that.  Am trying to stay away from poorly people.  Great news on the follies growing that’s brilliant.

Gabi ~ wow good news you too on the follies, know what you mean about the self protection thing, to be honest I’m dreading my next cycle which I never thought I’d feel.

Taxmin ~ sorry you’re having a rubbish time with your period and everything.  If you body is all over the shop then it could be anything, and it also could be that there are still some small traces of drugs in your system that could be messing around with your periods.  I’m convinced it takes a good 6 to 12 months for all the drugs to come out of our systems.  Its hard every month not to think and analyse things as Gabi says this IVF journey is tough, real tough.  Hope you’re feeling a little better today hun x

Right off to work see you all later x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello All

Gabi - I calculated wrong and it was day 30 I ovulated (I think) but, I'm much better today and am not thinking about it (well, trying not to)

Sprinkles - I think you're right about the drugs staying in your system. My cycle's been all over the place since the last round and in particular following the m/c. I'm feeling much more positive and I have a presentation to give to 50 members of staff at 1 today so that's making me think about other things! 

Have a good day everyone

Em xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi all

Em - sorry you had such a bad day yesterday and glad you're feeling a lot better today. Think the girls are right and maybe just wait and see what happens. It's so tough and I completely understand as I do the same every month with the believing/hoping I could be pregnant only to be let down again. Sending you a  
My periods were also messed up following tx and mc which makes it even worse as it's easier to hold onto a glimmer of hope. Sounds like work is taking your mind off things. Hang in there x

Gabi - wow, well done on the follie count. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope they're still growing and ready for Friday. I'm on gonal f 375. Dreading tonight's injection as got to use up all the bits in the pens to make up the dose. Think DH will have to jab me 5 times...aagh   Hopefully will be the last as go for another scan tomorrow. Hoping they will confirm EC is on Friday. Glad to have you as my cycle buddy...hope we both get lucky this time   I can't believe how much tx you've had in the last couple of years Gabi. This has got to your time and sending you lots of      

Sprinkles - Hi! Do you dive for cover whenever someone coughs or sneezes close to you? Must be a nightmare with all the swine flu scares. Mind you I don't actually know anyone who has had swine flu and half believe the papers are making it all up. Glad the drugs don't make you feel poorly though. Don't work too hard  

Having a nice time pottering about, think going to make a cake next then I'll have something nice to eat!

Love to all x

Bettylou


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Em, I am so glad that you are feeling better.  I guess you need to be patient now and see what happens, easier said than doing though. Remember that we are here for each other.  I don't know how I would cope without FF. 

Bettylou, I hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on.  I am sending lots and lots of     for you this cycle, it will be your turn!

Sprinkles,  it's hard to reamin positive but with all imune etc it will work for you.  I will start clexane, prednisilone, baby aspirin 2 days before ET, I am already taking .5mg folic acid.  Hope they do their trick together with my "refurbished" womb.  

Love to Diane, Juicy, Tinkel and Lew, hope you are all fine.

Gabi xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Bettylou -Hope the jabs don't hurt too bad! Ouch .. sounds painful - the things we do! Good luck with your scan tomorrow and I hope you're all ready for EC on Friday   Baking a cake - sounds lovely. I'm a disaster in the kitchen and even asked how long to cook rice crispy cakes - hummm not good!

Gabi - I agree about FF. I's a great source of comfort during these difficult times. Goodluck with everything for you and I really hope this is your turn.  

Take care everyone else xx


----------



## GabiFR

hi everyone,

I just came back from the scan, I have about 10-12 good size follicles, lining is 9.4mm and EC is scheduled for Friday.  I can't say that I'm excited, I am just so scared and nervous about the whole tx...   I need to stay positive and believe that this time it will be different.

Bettylou, how did your scan go?  Are you having EC on Friday? What about ET? Mine will be a 3 day transfer although I would prefer to go for blastocysts but they don't do it here in Holland .  How was the cake?

Em, hope all is fine, thanks a lot for your support, it means a lot to me!

Hi to Sprinkles, Juicy, Lew, Diane, Tinkel, it's been very quiet here, hope everyone is ok.
love,
Gabi


----------



## Taxmin31

Helloooo

Gabi - yippeeeeee that's really positive news. Stay positive because it might just be your turn xx  

Bettylou - how was the scan? Any news? xx 

Well, I've come on my period today. Blinkin typical! I think I'm going back to the doctors about my irregular cycle as I have endometriosis and I wonder whether that's come back even worse following it removing a couple of years ago. I suppose I could mention it to the clinic when I go in to see if they want to remove it again. 

Take care everyone else 

Em xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi girls

Taxmin - what a bummer, but at least you know and can stop wondering. Sounds like would be a good idea to see someone about your endo again. Hope you're not in too much pain.

Gabi - stay positive chicken    I'll be right there with you, so we can think positive together. Hope they get lots of eggs on Friday (they will!)

Hi everyone else.

Didn't make my cake in the end (gutted actually as could just eat a slice now!). Ended up cutting the grass instead cos the sun came out (not like today).

Went for scan...EC on for Friday. Lining looking good (apparently text book, nice), follies have grown so that's good. Have free fluid in my port of douglas (!) which they're not really concerned about and don't know why it's there so that's a bit strange. Anyone heard of this before 
So, another milestone reached. Roll on Friday to see if we make the next one  

Hope everyone is feeling good  

Bettylou x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sorry I've not been around.

Gabi, wondeful news on the follies    

Bettylou, good news about the foliies and womb lining- I don't really know anything about the other issue, but sending you lots of  

Em, I think its always worth raising everything so I would mention the endometriosis to the clinic. Re:CARE, this will be the first time I go to them so can't really reco. them (I was at ARGC before), although I have heard that if you are going to go to CARE that you should go to the Nottingham one as the others aren't as good.

Sprinkles, I'm a bit out of the loop on what's going on with you- are you taking immune drugs ahead of a cycle? how far in advance? what are you taking? If I remember it was gorgy you were seeing is that right? sorry I should have been keeping up! 

Tinkel, Lew, Juicy, hope you are well

As for me, I've spent alot of today in and out of tears. I went for dinner with my sister last night (who had offered to be a surrogate previously if things didn't work out) and she didn't say anything, but then once I got home I had a text from her saying how awful she felt and that she had meant to tell me face-to-face but just couldn't, that she is in fact 8 weeks pregnant. I feel awful and selfish for being so upset, I want to be happy for her but feel like someone has kicked me in the stomach. Its a mix of I now know the surrogacy option has gone and also I just don't know how I'm going to handle watching her grow bigger and the family all celebrating a new baby.   I feel awful about being like this as I love my sister so much.

I'm also feeling frustrated with CARE as I've e-mailed them twice now asking when my treatment can start and a rough timeline and still have nothing.

*SIGH* I can feel that pit closing around me again,

Diane


----------



## Sprinkles

Ah Diane how awful for you, dont really know what to say as I know nothing I can say can make it right.  Sat here for the last five minutes and really truely dont know what to say apart from it will be very raw and obviously a shock just now but am hoping and praying that you get an answer from Care, can get on the tx roller coaster again and then am praying you'll be able to both be baby bump sisters together.  Thoughts are with you hun, sending you tonnes of cyber hugs xxxxxx


----------



## bettylou

Oh Diane

I'm sorry, I don't know what to say either. Can only send you a   and hope it gets a bit easier with time. Keep on at Care until you get a response...you need something positive to focus on. Lots of love to you xx


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,  just like Bettylou and Springles, it;s hard to find the right words for you at this moment.  It's normal to have a cry  , so do not feel guilty about it.  I hope you can start at CARE soon and surrogacy doesn't even become an issue.  Have you tried to call them in addition to the emails?  Hang in there, as you will have the best care when you start again on the    of tx.  Sending you lots and lots of   , we are here for you and I am sure you will be successful.
Gabi xxx


----------



## GabiFR

I am just back from EC and all went well. I had 16 eggs collected and hopefully we get good embryos for ET on Monday.  

Bettylou, how did EC go?  I am    for you.  It will work this time  .

Em, I agree with Diane, it's worth mentioning to the doctor the endometriosis and the irregular cycles, good luck to you  .

Sprinkles, how is your immune program? I am also curious as I have the Sheata scheme.

Diane,    hope you manage to take your mind off the upset and relax at the weekend.

Hi to Lew, Juicy, Tinkel.

love, Gabi


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Thanks all for all your kind words, its so good to have people that understand that you can turn to / confess to  

Gabi, Woooohooo        16 eggs! That's really fantastic, perfect! come on embies-grow for Mummy!

Bettylou, any news?

Sprinkles and everyone else, sending you hugs!

George Ndukwe from CARE called me today and it seems the trial is a bit delayed and won't be ready until November so we agreed that I would do a cycle in the meantime with the chromosomal array technique on my eggs, intralipids, progesterone/oestrogen, steroids, clexane etc. and see how it goes and use the trial as a 'back-up'. I feel this is the righT thing to do as it could easily get delayed again into next year and I do want to move ahead.


Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Oh Diane, that is good news. You'll be able to feel that you're doing something positive and active and hopefully you won't even need the trial as back up. How are you feeling today? Be kind to yourself and remember that all those feelings are normal, so don't feel guilty  

Gabi - 16 eggs, you star! Hope they all fertilise into lovely strong embryos ready for ET on Monday. How are you feeling? I am a little sore, but in bed taking it easy...DH is looking after me and bringing delicious things to eat  

We got 5 eggs! Very, very happy and like you praying we get good fertilisation   ET will be Sun or Mon, will get the call tomorrow. We were on standby ICSI, but wasn't needed so DH pretty pleased with himself! (I banned him from hot baths and made him take loads of vits and fish oils the last few months. At least he can have a beer tonight now! I'm so proud of him  )

Sprinkles - how are you? Any plans for the weekend? I keep forgetting it's a bank holiday. Hope you're doing something nice.


Em - how are you feeling now? Hope you have a lovely weekend too. 


Bye for now. Feel another snooze coming on


----------



## bettylou

Just to let you all know that 3 eggs fertilised and ET is on Monday...another step out of the way!

Gabi, have you heard about fertilisation yet? Hope it's good news.

Love to all

Bettylou x


----------



## GabiFR

Bettylou,  that's great news!  Here in Holland there is no news from the embryologist until ET day, they just call to say what time the transfer will be but no news about the embryos   .  I am feeling almost 100% today and ready for ET on Monday as well, I hope the embies are doing very well.  What are your plans for the 2WW?

Diane, that's great news that you get to start soon .  I really hope this is your time and you don't even get to take part in the trial tx.  I am    we get our babies by 2Q 2010.

Sprinkles, hope you have a good weekend.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## bettylou

Hi Gabi,

Really hoping you got good news about your embies today and have 2 safely on board! 

Went for my ET today. Out of the 3 that had fertilised normally they transferred a seven and an eight cell. Unfortunately the third one had fragmentation so nothing for the freezer. Glad to have these 2 on board and am now shamelessly in bed taking it easy. Had accupunture before and after the transfer, so hoping all will be well. The long wait begins....! Let us know how you got on  

Hope you're ok Diane.

Love to everyone else x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi Bettylou,  remember that it only takes one good one to make a good  ! I would have preferred to have had one good one in all my 7 attempts than a bunch of embryos that were actually good but didn't end up in a full term pregnancy.  I have my fingers and toes crossed for us   .
I am just back from ET and it went very well.  I have now 2 embies onboard 8 cells each  
From my 16 eggs, 15 were mature, then 12 eggs fertilized, from these 12 eggs, 8 are already frozen, 2 were ET and they are observing the remaining 2 to see if it's worth freezing them.  Roll on 2WW, the torture beggins!    

Diane, hope you are    about your upcoming treatment and you had a good weekend.

love to everyone else.

Gabi xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All 

Gabi, fantastic news on being PUPO again   !!!! And 8 frosties, wonderful! Come on embies!       

Bettylou, great news that you also have got two tiny embies onboard- YAY      I've only once got frosties from my rounds as Gabi says it only takes one and you've got two onboard-sending you lots & lots of luck  . 

Sprinkles, did you do anything nice for the weekend?

Juicy, Lew, Tinkel, Em hope you are well 

DH and I just got back from a trip for the bank holiday down to Swanage on the South Coast /Dorset. It was nice to have a change of scene and see the sea for a couple of days. 

Hoping I receive my protocol soon, as my   started on Saturday so really hoping I get everything through on time to start down-regulating on Day 21.

Sending hugs to all, Gabi, Bettylou take it easy!

Diane x


----------



## lew

Hiya all

Sorry not been here for what seems like ages and ages!!!  I have missed sooo much!!

Have finally moved house and all settled in now.  Only got internet last Friday so have been surfing like mad and trawling through my emails lol!  We have settled in lovely and adore the new house.  DS loves it as it is open plan so has been having a ball jumping on everything that was normally shut off behind a door or gate lol!  My back is killing me from constantly picking things up from off the floor but am glad that he has settled in so well.

Am thinking about another tx but start my new job on Friday so am thinking it may be better to do until Christmas before I start another tx but am confident that I will start early next year.  I don't want to keep putting it off all the time especially when this is my final try.

Diane - glad you are going for another tx - you might as well do one and like Gabi says you may not have to do the trial  
Gabi - well done on having embies on board 
bettylou - well done on having embies on board as well

Taxmin, sprinkles, juicygem - Hit to you all.  Sorry I have not caught up with all of your posts yet but will hopefully catch up again soon.

Hi to anyone else I have missed.
Lew XX


----------



## bettylou

Hello, ello

It's lovely to have you back Lew. Glad you're enjoying your new house and good luck with the new job x

Gabi - that's amazing news on the embryo front. I'm hoping that they are all fantastic ones, especially the 2 that are already inside. Good luck! Hope we can get through the 2ww without going too bonkers...I'm here if you need me. Doing lots of       and sending lots to you as well xxx

Diane - thanks for your kind words and wishes. Hope they send your protocol out asap so that you can get started this cycle. Sending  

Hi Sprinkles x

Love to allxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Bettylou and Gabi ~ congratulations ladies on being pupo, remember take it easy nothing strenous and I'm sure this is your time girlies. Have everything I possibly can crossed for you      

Lew ~ great news on settling in new house, and good luck for staring new job on Friday hope it goes well.  Fresh start in more ways than one for you huh.

Diane ~ shame trial is delayed but am praying that this cycle is all you need and trial becomes irrelevant.  HOpefully you'll receive your schedule soon and join the nutty bandwagon again.  As with Bettylou and Gabi have absolutely everything crossed for you hun x

Hi everyone else hope you are all well.

Well having a complete nightmare with my computer, its cabbaged so havent been able to get on for a couple of days and will have to send it off to be repaired.  Luckily I can borrow DH's when he's not working so please accept my apologies for absences in the next couple of weeks.  However will try and keep a read at work without loggin on if I can to see how you are all getting along.

Me, well, spoke to my immune doc on Friday and results are back from US.  Good news is what we did last time did have some positive effect and also I react as well to intralipids as I do to IVIG which is great.  The one test we hadnt had done was LAD/DQ Alpha which checks whether I have any good antibodies to protect the embryo, and not I dont have any hardly.  Acceptable level is apparently 50% and I have 1%.  So am currently in the process of making plans to go to Greece next week to have LIT to get me some of those lovely, good antibodies.  Bit of a mare to organise but am doing something so its keeping me occupied.  Am hoping to get this done and start my cycle in October, fingers crossed.  Also started humira which so far, fingers crossed, is ok.

So lots of fingers crossed for lots of different reasons for all of us.

Back on when I can get DH laptop again, love to all


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello Ladies

Gabi and Bettylou -     Congratulations to you both!! I really have everything crossed for you that this is your time. I hope you are both horizontal on the sofa watching rubbish day time TV and relaxing! Take care and   for you both. xx

Sprinkles - wow, that's so good to have those tests, making me think perhaps I ought to look into it. No antibodies - is this the reason you've not conceived Why Greece?? Sounds like we could be cycle buddies again as I'm going for a fresh ICSI in Oct - cool xx 

Lew - welcome back. Congrats on your house move. x

Diane - it's so normal for those of us who are finding it hard to conceive to have very mixed feelings when we hear someone is pregnant. I've been through so many friends who are pregnant and had babies and you have to put on a brave face in front of them and it's very difficult. I had some horrible news on Friday as my step sister and her husband have been ttc for over a year and went for tests to find he's not producing any sperm so will never have a baby of their own. It made me feel thankful that we have the chance of getting pregnant and my heart goes out to them. I really hope you can start on the cycle again this month and that this is your time xx  

Sorry, one more thing - what does PUPO mean? I'm probably being really dim, but I can't work it out!! 

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Take care xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi Taxmin - PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise! 
Yes, have been on the sofa all day watching DVD of Cold Feet followed by rubbish daytime TV. Just had to get up to feed myself...times are hard! Dogs are enjoying a third body snuggling up in their marathon snooze along! Don't know how much longer I can keep up the doing absolutely nothing though...it might send me completely   if I spend too long like this. Want to give the embies every chance to dig in though so guess I'll manage   Woo hoo, good news on starting again in October...good luck x

Hi Gabi - how are you today?

Sprinkles - sounds like you're really busy organising getting to Greece for the LIT. Hope this works for you and all fits in with getting started in October. What is humira?...sorry, lots of the immune stuff goes way over my head   Be careful you don't do yourself a mischief having pretty much all those fingers crossed honey  

Hiya Diane and Lew (and Tinkel and Juicy...are you still there? Hope you're doing well.)


Might be time for a spot of reading. See you later x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Taxmin,  thanks for the good wishes, I am working from home and taking it easy today, but tomorrow I will be back to the office.  PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise, I don't buy that though, I don't think I am pregnant until proven I am!  How have you been?

Sprinkles, good luck with your immune, I read a lot about girls going to Greece for LIT in the immune thread, I really hope it does the trick and you are successfull in October.   Are you going to have any time off in Athens? I loved the city, had a great time in addiction to geeting my womb refurbished by Penny's team.

Lew, its great to have you back.  Congratulations on the move, I hope all goes as smooth as possible from now.  Good luck on the job as well!

Bettylou, my cycle buddy, how are you doing today? I have been relaxing as much as possible and working from home.  What are your plans for the 2WW? I am going back to work tomorrow but will try not to get stressed.  When is your OTD? I am thinking of 11 or 12th since there is no official OTD here.

Diane, thanks so much form the good wishes, I am also    that you get started soon and all works out fine, no trial for you    !

Has anyone heard from Juicygem, she hasn't been here for ages.  Hope all is well with her.

I am not going    yet and trying to think as little as possible on the madness of the 2ww.

Gabi xxxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi Gabi, think we crossed messages. I'm definately relaxed! Hope you're not doing too much work and are concentrating on the relaxing more. OTD is 13 Sept (can't believe we're talking about testing already  ) I've actually got all of this week off so plan to chill out for a few more days. Worked my last two 2wws, clinic don't think it makes any difference, but I want to be able to look back and know I tried everything this time. Is your job very stressful? Hope you are able to take it easier. Do your colleagues know about tx? My job isn't mentally stressful but on feet all day, carrying stuff and rushing around so wanted to have a few days before going back to that. 
Hope you're keeping your spirits up...      to us!


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Ladies

Thanks for the explanation on PUPO! I don't think I'd have worked that one out - I thought it was some medical term!

Bettylou - Good on you - just relax and enjoy the company of your dogs - bless them .. if they're anything like mine, they'll be your babies! 

Gabi - do you run during the 2ww? I don't want to pile the pounds on like I did the last two times this time. I've also calculated that the end of the 2WW for me, starting in Oct, will be very close to Christmas and DH and I are going to Banff snowboarding on the 2nd Jan. If I'm lucky enough to get a BFP, would you go snowboarding still or just relax on holiday? When I was pregnant on the last go, my DH wrapped me up in cotton wool and I didn't really do anything (no gym, long walks, riding, etc) but this time we say we want to carry on as normal, because if it's meant to be, it's meant to be - what are your thoughts on this?? Does anyone else have any views on this? 

Sprinkles - take care

Hello Diane and Lew - and yes, Tinkel and Juicy, hipe you are all well.


Take care 

Em x


----------



## GabiFR

Em, now you are getting to a very controversial topic.  I read a lot about exercise and pregnancy, even bought a book about running & pregnancy, always raise this with fertility doctors etc and came up with the following conclusions.  You can do activities while pregnant as long as you are used to doing it normally and you need to keep hydrated and listen to your body.  During the 2WW, most books say NO, although the doctors here in Holland say that it's ok to carry on as normally, I eve said that I normally run 10+miles and they said fine, but no marathons.  I haven't ran in the 2WW, but I got an opinion from a nurse here at FF that because  I am so used, I could run but after the implantation period (5-10 days post EC).  As for your skiing, I would think it's ok as long as you don't throw yourself in some steep double black mogul runs and try to take it easy.  But again, this is such a controversial topic and I am sure you will find different opinions.

Bettylou, I am back to work but my work is purely intellectual so, I am sitting down most of the time and just drive to/back from work. It can be stressful but it isn't at the moment.  Some of my colleagues know about tx and are very supportive, so I am quite lucky.  I can't say I have my spirits up, I am actually in a very bad mood, poor DH, I just want to fast forward time now.  I keep trying to be    and it's a rollercoaster, sometimes I feel I have everything now to make it work (refurbished womb+ good embryos) but other times I just think that after all the failures, it just won't work.      .  I hope you are coping better than me, I have a very good feeling for you this time 

Sending my love to Diane, Lew, Sprinkles, Juicygem and Tinkel.

Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Oh Gabi,
I feel for you so much not wanting to believe it could work after being disappointed so may times. This wait is the worst as you can go through every emotion while waiting to find out. I know that if this one doesn't work it's going to be a long way to fall as I've tried absolutely everything I can to try and make it work. But, I also think we would have given up if we didn't still have some hope left. It could work, we just have to keep believing a bit longer. For me also, I feel like we've got over lots of hurdles to even get to ET so am trying to believe it will be our time. Try and take one day at a time...It's so hard and I'm sending you lots of hugs       You're right too...first attempt with new womb and top embies, so conditions are different...maybe that could be the thing to make the difference, I so hope so x

Hi Em - thanks for endorsing what I think is actually turning into me being a very lazy being indeed! Dogs and I had competition today to see who could be horizontal the longest...they won but they do practice every day  
Re the exercise question: my clinic say gentle exercise is fine in 2ww, but no horse riding or swimming or anything strenuous. Too be honest I'm too paranoid at the moment to do anything more than walk the dogs (not too far or long). Think I will give yoga a miss too until I know whether or not I'm pregnant. Think gentle exercise is fine in pregnancy though isn't it? Think I would seek medical advice on the snow boarding.

Hope everyone else is ok.
Better go and cook tea for DH, bless him.

Bye to allx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girlies

Taxmin ~ Greece, Mexico or US is the only place where they do the tx I want, donor LIT which gives you good antibodies to protect the embryo once its implanted so increased levels of this and reduced levels of the over elevated killer cells I have should make my body more baby friendly, hopefully.  If you do ever want to look into it there is a great immune and immunology section on here, that’s where I learnt about it, or ask away and I’ll try and help.  Diane has had immunes as well.

Bettylou ~ humira lowers my killer cells, hopefully, it’s a drug that is given to people with rheumatoid arthritis to ease their pain.  Cold Feet fantastic loved that show.  Hope you’re relaxing and not getting too bored hun. 

Gabi ~ unfortunately will only have the evening in Athens, but am really looking forward to some authentic greek food.  I lived there for 6 months a few years ago and the biggest thing I miss apart from the sunshine obviously is the food.  Hope you’re taking it easy too x

Well am booked on flight to go to Greece next Tuesday woo hoo.  Am totally scared but am excited to be doing something else new that could potentially help.  Will be there Tuesday night and hotel looks lovely that we booked into so quite looking forward to that even though its going to be stressful.  Was going on my own as was trying to save the money from DH airfare, but my mum has said she’ll pay for herself and come with me so that’s good.  And once I’ve been I’ll be ok going on my own the second time.  Only hopefully need to go twice.

Need to give laptop back to DH, mines in for fixing, speak soon girlies and take care xxxx lots of love


----------



## Diane72

Hello All 

Sprinkles, how exciting, do let us know how it goes, DQ Alpha/LAD is my one remaining test so it'll be Greece/LIT for me too if the eggs are chromosomally fine and I still miscarry with all the immune meds & intralipids. What does Gorgy say about Paul Armstong vs. Greece- I believe that Armstrong does LIT using your DH's blood whereas Greece uses a donor- is that right? Also do they do it a different number of times?

Em, as Sprinkles said I've done the majority of the immune, genetic and thrombophilia tests (with the exception of DQ Alpha/LAD testing), as has Gabi. Not sure what you have done so far but happy to give advice. Also if you have never read it, do get a copy of Alan Beer's 'Is your Body Baby Friendly', which explains all these issues. Re:exercise. I think its a personal choice, only you can decide as I don't think there is clear evidence on what's OK or not (although snowboarding may be risky due to the risk of having a bad fall). As Gabi said its also dependant on what your body is used to. As I am at risk of miscarriage, I do nothing strenuous and just stick to walking as I need to know in my heart I have done all I can to prevent miscarriage, but thats me, and as I say these things are very much a personal choice. Banff is lovely even if you don't snowboard, I got engaged on a trip to Vancouver, Banff, Lake Louise & Jasper- I didn't ski or snowboard and can hand on heart say it was one of my best holidays ever.

Gabi, my dearest friend, this is such a rollercoaster ride and I do know the emotions you are feeling. I feel pessimistic too, I think its our protection mechanism against the disappointment. However, we are moving forward, we are trying new things and one of these days all this anxiety and pain will be worth it. CARE just got some lovely coverage in the UK newspapers on their first born 'CGH' baby (chomosomal array analysis on the eggs). That lady had *13 * failed IVF rounds before her miracle. We just need to find that 'magical' jigsaw piece. AND remember neither of us have tried the 'Colorado' option that your friend had success with that you told me about. Sending you lots of   

Bettylou, thinking of you too, do stay relaxed. You can download films to rent from various sites on the internet if you are getting totally bored. I must have watched at least 5 rubbish romcoms the last cycle, as its just so easy to do and is only a few pounds and you have the film on your computer for 48 hours.   

Lew, congratulations on the house move-at last!!!!! Good luck in the new job aswell, do keep us posted on how you are doing.

All, If you want to read more about the CGH technique I'm having on my eggs at CARE do a search on 'CARE' on google and you'll see loads of stories in the UK newspapers yesterday.

Also meant to say my wisdom tooth is now gone and I also had laser treatment on a toe nail that had an infection to get rid of the recurring infections in my system once and for all, part of my mission to taking a holistic approach to immune issues!

Hugs to everyone,   

Diane xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi Diane 

 that wisdom tooth and toenail  

Armstrong vs Greece is:

Armstrong only does LIT with DH blood no donors, and has a different technique as he does it partially under the skin and partially in the vein and its only done once.

Greece is done with either DH blood or donor and follows the Dr Beer technique so only under the skin and its done twice with a month gap in between.

DrG is on fence between the two but lots of girlies on here have said that they have had better results from Greece and also can be cheaper as if you have donor you dont have to get DH's blood tests done.  However you have to weigh that up with the costs of actually getting to Greece.

Hope that helps my dear, hopefully you wont need it, my levels were 12 and 1 which are pants as they need to be 50 minimum.  So fingers crossed it helps.


----------



## Diane72

Thanks for the info. and Good luck Sprinkles!!!!


----------



## GabiFR

Diane, thanks so much for the kind words and support, it means the world to me.  As you said, Colorado is still an option, if my somebody managed to get pregnant at the 26th attempt, who am I to complain about having had 6  The 2WW is the hardest part by far in the entire IVF/ICSI tx.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, I think you are taking the right approach on sorting out everything before starting again.  

Sprinkles, thanks for the LIT explanation.  I did the LAD test in Brazil, but I don't think it's as complete as in the UK(?), it came back as negative, I spoke to 2 doctors and Penny and they said it comes negative for almost everyone  .  If I am not successful now, I am certainly going for LIT and most likely in Greece because I have to fly anyway and it will be a lot cheaper.  Good luck there, let us know how it goes.

Bettylou, how are you doing my cycle buddy?  I hope you are enjoying your time off and watching lots of good movies and taking time to relax.  Do you have any plans for the weekend?  I hope you are not going   and keeping as    as possible.  

Hi to Em, Juicygem, Lew and Tinkel

I am doing fine, no symptoms and it's early for that anyway, and just finding patience out of I don't know where until OTD.  Poor DH has to cope with me and God bless him, I am not sleeping well and not in the best mood.  I am glad it's Friday and we are off to Amsterdam for the weekend and will have dinner with friends, it will help get my mind off thinking about the tx.  

Gabi xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Good evening ladies

Gabi, Betty & Diane - thanks for your views on the topic of exercise when preggers. If it works for us I will probably end up spending my days in the spa having relaxing treatments anyway and I'm sure the depression of not going on the piste will be putweighed by the joy of being preggers - this is all hypothetical anyway as it could very well not work so I'll wait and see. 

Also - Gabi and Betty - I totally understand how you are feeling in the 2WW. It's the most emotionally draining thing ever and you flip from thinking positive thoughts, straight to negative ones - I did that all the time and it drives you  . Take care of yourselves and have a lovely weekend. Gabi, enjoy your meal with friends and Betty, you and DH have a relaxing one with the dogs. 

Sprinkles & Diane - thanks for the explanation - it's all still about over my head as I've never looked into immune issues before. Sprinkles - good luck for Tuesday and I think you are very brave planning on going to Greece alone. Oh and Diane - I'm definitely going to look for the book you mentioned and I am really looking forward to going to Banff as the scenery looks gorgeous. 

Take care everyone and have a nice weekend xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girlies

Gabi ~ my LAD test came back negative too, but then they measure your T and B cells and thats where I got the 12 and the 1.

Just bobbing on to wish everyone a lovely weekend, have just got my euros and am going to pack, not that I'll need a lot just for a couple of days....  oh and guess what its going to be raining in Athens, just my luck!


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles - hope it all goes well for you in Greece and good luck for the treatment x

Will catch up with all properly later x


----------



## GabiFR

Sprinkles, god luck in Greece, hope everything gos fine, and you have time to enjoy at least a good Greek meal, the food is so good there  

Bettylou, dear, how are you doing at the 2WW? I hope your embies are doing the trick in your womb and it's your turn now.

Diane, hope you had a good weekend.

Taxmin, thanks for the good wishes, the wait is the hardest part on tx.

I had a good weekend, but I am finding really hard to cope and remain positive that it's going to work now.  So, just 4 days of patience and find out the result.  I don't think it has worked but I so hope I am wrong...  

Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Gabi - I so hope you're wrong as well and there are 2 embies growing bigger and stronger inside you. Keep going - are you going to test on Friday still? Don't know if I can hold out til Sunday   Glad you had a nice weekend. It's impossible to do anything though isn't it and completely turn off the wondering. Sending you a giant   cycle buddy...stay strong!

Sprinkles - good luck in Greece!

Diane - glad you've banished the pesky wisdom teeth and bad toenail. Hope that improves your immune status as well. Have you had your protocol from Care yet? Hopefully you start DR this cycle? I read in the paper about the CHG technique at Care. Are you having the exact same analysis carried out on your eggs? It all sounds really positive and I hope so much they can help you...good luck. 

Taxmin - thanks for your good wishes. Think hanging out in the spa sounds like a good idea! Hope you're enjoying your dog (s?). Can't remember if you have one or two. One of mine keeps making holes under the fence to burrow under to nextdoor. He's such a little sod at the moment!

Went back to work today, so feel pretty tired now having been off for 2 weeks. Have had my mind taken off things a bit though. Have felt less positive the last couple of days, but trying to keep beleving it has worked. Trouble is if you make yourself believe too much it's such a long way down if it doesn't happen. Have still got sore breasts but pretty sure it's just the progesterone as they started hurting 2 days after transfer which was too early to be a pregnancy sign. Don't know how I'm going to make it til Sunday. I may well be testing with you on Friday Gabi!

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Bettylou, its safe to test 14 days after EC, so you will be fine to test on Friday, I have a very good feeling about you, it will be your turn, let's try to be positive for the last days    .
Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Ah Gabi, you're so lovely  
It's going to be both our turns hun


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All  

Bettylou, Gabi, I am so so feeling for you, the 2WW is so horrible. 

Its not long now, I am so     for you both      

As Gabi will tell you I am rubbish at waiting until test day and have the 'first responses' out trying to peer at very faint lines at far too early a stage. On one occasion it literally showed nothing until Day 15 post EC when the line magically appeared, by which time I'd been to hell and back stressing about it on my own, not even confessing to DH that I'd tested early, so if you can wait until 14/15 days post EC it is best (not that I seem to be capable!).

Bettylou, yes it is the same technique they talked about in the papers that I am having on my eggs at CARE-so fingers crossed it works its magic for me! 

Sprinkles, I hope Greece has gone well and all those little protective antibodies are building up

Taxmin, hmmmm spa in Banff sounds lovely. When we were there we saw Alec Baldwin and separately Meg Ryan so its obviously the place to be!

Lew, Juicy, Tinkel, I hope you are well.

As for me I got my protocol through from CARE at last-YAY! 

So now the race is on for getting the medicines through on time to start down-regulating on Day 21, which is 18th September i.e. next Friday. I paid for the drugs over the phone this morning and if all goes well they should arrive Wednesday morning (my DH will wait in for them). I had a bit of a panic as the protocol said I had to notify the CGH team on 'Day 1' of my period prior to down-reg (I am already on Day 10). but when I phoned today they were fine with the notice I've given them. The other thing I need to get on with is they said I have to have the first infusion of intralipids during down regulation (then also Day 6 of stimulation) so I need to get that booked in ASAP too as I believe they use 'Healthcare at Home' a thrid party supplier.

Not long until I'm back on the rollercoaster ride again! 

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Diane - that's great news. Hope it works out for you this time x

How are you today Gabi? Sending you some    . Won't be long now x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane, hope you get all the drugs tomorrow and all goes well this time.  sending you lots of    

Betty, I am surviving with mixed feelings, although I don't have symptoms and more convinced it hasn't worked.  Anyway, I will only test on Friday and    this time is good news.  What about you, any symptoms?    are you going   ?

Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi Gabi

I also have mixed feelings. I still have sore breasts and today just feel generally grotty (have greasy skin and wild hair...definitely NOT looking my best!) Very tired and have been to sleep this afternoon but I think that's just because I kept waking up last night, and also the shock of going back to work this week! Have had little stabbing pains low down in my abdomen so don't know what's happening there. Think I will be too chicken to test on Friday, as will have to start work at 6.30 and won't be able to cope with that if it's bad news. Better I think to wait until Sunday with DH for support. Also less risk of false result - thanks Diane (don't know how you coped with that stress).
So all in all I'm feeling pretty      . Four more days to go! Trying to stay positive...it can still have worked!

Bettylou xx


----------



## Diane72

Bettylou, Gabi, sending you both lots of            

Hang on in there, not long now


----------



## GabiFR

Diane, hope the drugs get there ok today.  Thanks for your support, I promise to be there for you too. 
Betty, I am now inclined to wait until Saturday (15dpec) but don't know if I will be able to.  I had a few twinges yesterday but besides that no symptoms at all, I am sleeping a lot and it's hard to wake up, but that's no change from normally.  How are you feeling?
DH and I are driving to Paris this weekend, it will be a distraction for us or a weekend of celebrations .  ony 2/3 more days to go,    .
Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi Gabi,
Feeling tired, but not a lot else to report really. Was in quite a bad mood at work this morning and don't really feel like dealing with people...think because there isn't enough space in my head! I seem to lose confidence and feel like I'm not on top of things which I hate. 
Hope your twinges are a good sign...still sending you tonnes of      .
What a good idea to go to Paris for the weekend. Hope it will be the best place in the world to get good news  
Take it easy 
Bettylou x

Diane, thanks for the   and  . Did your drugs arrive ok? All systems go for the 18th  

Sprinkles - hope Greece went ok and you're not too tired.

Hi Lew and Taxmin - hope you ladies are doing ok too x


Big   all round.


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Just a quick one am absolutely shattered, seen enough planes to last me a lifetime.

Anyways Bettylou and Gabi, thinking about you both, keep positive girlies this time is both your times to start us off again on hopefully a long list of BFPs.

Bettylou you go with your emotions mrs you're more than entitled, it is tiring going back to work through 2ww, admiration for you my dear xxx

Gabi, paris huh how lovely, hopefully there will be something to celebrate whilst you're there...

Diane what brilliant news and you're starting next week wow thats fast but good.  I've had intralipids with healthcare at home they are really easy to organise and are lovely.  

Have fingers crossed for you all xxx

Taxmin how you doing hun, Banff sounds amazing, I love scotland.

Hi everyone else hope you are all doing well.

Well survived Greece, arm is quite sore and not too sure what reaction I'm looking for from it, but its sore, red and swollen.  Trip was ok obviously not a relaxing one but we managed to book into a nice hotel and have a lovely meal last night.  Was great to have some quality time just me and my mum as well, few tears were shed needless to say.

Anyway catch up properly later need to get some proper shut eye in my own bed


----------



## Diane72

A 'quick one' from me as I need to go to sleep.....

Sprinkles, welcome back! when do you find out if you have responded appropriately to the LIT?

Bettylou, Gabi, still thinking of you both and sending lots of  . Gabi, Paris is a good idea as you say for either scenario it will be good to get away

My drugs turned up today so all systems go for the 18th..........

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, that's good news, roll on the 18th, you must be excited to start again    .

Sprinkles, welcome back, I hope you are recovering form the marathon to Athens!  I really hope it works and for you,     at the next cycle.  Was the LIT organized directly with Athens or you got it booked via Dr. Gorgy?  I hope you don't mind telling me, but if this cycle doesn't work for me, I will investigate if I really need LIT as our LAD tests came negative.  I just need to have a plan B in mind.  Yes, I am excited about Paris and also tonight DH and I are going to Coldplay so this last day will fly to OTD tomorrow.

Bettylou,  how are you doing?  I am sending you lots and lots of     and hope you don't get too stressed at work today and tomorrow.

I am calmer now than a few days ago, but I have no idea if it has worked or not, I really really wish I had a womb with a view   to see what's going on there!  I haven't tested yet, but will do it tomorrow first thing, I need to torture to be over either way, and I have already cried so much (last weekend) that I think I dried the tears out in case of bad news tomorrow.  I am     for good ones though.    We are off to Coldplay concert tonight and that will help spend the last day to OTD, it will be fun. 

Hi to Taxmin, Juicygem, Tinkerbelle, Lew, hope all is well with you.

Gabi xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Bettylou and Gabi good luck for tomorrow girlies, wishing you all the best  

Diane wont find out if LIT has worked for a while yet, need to go back on 6th October for a booster and then test a couple of weeks after that but to be honest it all might be irrelevant to retest as fingers crossed should be cycling then and then it will all be in the hands of him upstairs!

Gabi organised LIT myself but with a referral from Dr Gorgy, I emailed and text my results and the fact I was Dr G's patient and copied Dr G in and got response direct, however this hopefully should all be irrelevant to you as I'm sure you're going to come to us, with Bettylou, with good news tomorrow.

Need to run off and get ready am off to a birthday party tonight, am shattered but need to go as its an early party for me too.  Speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi ladies

Sprinkles, have a lovely time at the birthday party. Hope you get plenty of time to rest at the weekend 

One week to go Diane, woo hoo!

Gabi, are you tesing tomorrow after all? *GOOD *  *LUCK *  if you do   . I will be praying that this is your time .
I am chickening out of testing early and will wait until Sunday. Thank god it's Friday tomorrow, only one day left at work and then Saturday to get through! Hope you enjoy Coldplay tonight. I've got to say I really admire how you manage to still have such a busy and full life even with all the treatment going on. I haven't managed to really organise or plan anything since started down regging! I don't know where you get your energy from, but wouldn't mind a bit of it 

I've just got back from accupuncture where she said my pulses were flowing very nicely...hope this means all is well in there . Have felt a bit queer in the tum and sorry, tmi, had the runs after lunch. Maybe progesterone with yet more side effects? Just don't know anymore!

Lovely DH is cooking my tea. It's our 9th wedding anniversary today. He came home with lovely flowers and present for me. I'm hoping I can give him the best present in the world on Sunday. How would we get through it all without them?

Hi to Lew and Taxmin x

Bettylou x


----------



## Diane72

Bettylou, Gabi           

Sprinkles, hoping the LIT has worked, when are you planning ot start a cycle again?

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Ladies,

I never thought I would be writing this, tested this morning and it's a    !!!
DH was shouting and we are beyond happy.  I think the "refurbished" womb made a real difference!

Bettylou, I am     for you and hope this is your time.  Sending you lots of    .

Diane,  glad you got all the drugs, 1 week to start, you must be excited! Do you have any plans for the weekend?

Sprinkles,  when is your birthday? Hope you had fun at yesterday's party and managed to get some rest today.

Hi to everyone else.

Gabi xxx


----------



## Diane72

Oh Gabi, I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you, that is *FANTASTIC* news, you really deserve this                              

Yay!


----------



## bettylou

Gabi!! Oh my Lord!!! How amazing, I'm absolutely over the moon for you. I'm doing a little dance in my living room  
You deserve it so much and I'm so happy for you and your DH.
Wow...are you in Paris? Have a great time (of course you will!)
Lots of love,
Bettylou xxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Wow brilliant, fantastic news, well done Gabi, huge congratulations...... now take care of yourself and take it easy

Bettylou hope you're ok, you next mrs....

Party was good, my birthday isnt actually til then end of the year but we had a group one all together, 6 of us. Diane hopefully will be cycling again in October but not sure depends on whether hospital is back up and running as they've just had a lot of refurb work done.


----------



## Diane72

Bettylou.

I'm            for you!

Sprinkles, is it NHS that you do your cycle and then pay Gorgy for the other stuff?

Diane


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi Diane

Yes NHS cycle with Gorgy for immunes, wish I could afford both with DrG but cant so having to do it this way.

Hope everyones having a good weekend


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles, Well at least you have the option of an NHS cycle, my NHS consultant said that to be honest he thinks I need 'a more specialist clinic' which I think indirectly he was saying a 'private one' (although I guess he's right), so its all credit cards for us. Although I was thinking of going back to the GP and seeing if she could help maybe in the next round as I see CARE take NHS patients.

Diane


----------



## GabiFR

Good morning,

Bettylou, I snicked out of bed to check your news, I so hope and    it's good news    .

Diane, thanks so much, as you say it has been hard work to get here, and you also deserve it, I hope October/November cyce is the last one for you with a 2010 baby.  I hope your GP can get you on NHS for CARE, it doesn't hurt to ask anyway.

Sprinkles, hope the hospital is ready for you in October.  Which day is your birthday? Do you have any plans?  Hope you are having a nice weekend.

Hi to everyone else.

Weekend in Paris has been great, weater is superb and we are really enjoying it, just wished we could stay the whole week and not need to go back to work tomorrow!!!    
I have been feeling well and only yesterday I noticed the sore (.Y.).    On my continuous fight I spoke with Penny and decided to go to Athens in 10-12 days to do another LAD, she said she can have the results in 24 hours and if I need I can get LIT there then with the same doctor as you.  I can't just sit down and celebrate now, it was too hard to get here and I need to continue the hard work.  Will also get more immune drugs because mine are not going to last very long.  I just can't give up the fight now...  Sprinkles whe are you off to Greece again? 

hope you are enjoying your weekends.

lots of love,
Gabi xxxx


----------



## bettylou

Girls...

I got a   this morning!! Still can't believe it. Tested at 5am as couldn't wait for the loo a minute longer. Have ben back to sleep since and have to keep checking the pee sticks to be sure I didn't dream it  
Am so happy!
Lots of love and thanks to you all for your support


----------



## GabiFR

Bettylou, 
YES!!!!   

it's       
   

Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead for you!

Gabi xxxx


----------



## Diane72

Bettylou,

WONDERFUL     

Yay           

Sounds like we are on a roll for the BFPs on our thread, lets keep them coming!

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

You girls are next!

Guess what? Been to see my mum and dad and also spoke to my sister...she's 10 weeks pregnant! She didn't want to tell me while we were having tx so as not to put us under more pressure. I'm so happy for her as she had a miscarriage early in 2008 and has been trying again with no luck ever since. What a day!

Am trying not to get too excited as know it's very early days and just want to get to 6 week scan which we didn't make before. But, am determind to enjoy being pregnant and this precious time and try not to worry too much. 

Gonna have a little snooze now as didn't sleep a great deal last night!

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends xxxx


----------



## Diane72

Bettylou, thats great news!!!  Take it easy.

Gabi, Sprinkles, I just dropped an e-mail to Paul Armstrong about DQ-Alpha/LAD testing to see if it was worthwhile testing at this stage when I startdown-regulating next Friday, lets see what comes back.

As for me, we've had a hectic weekend moving all the furniture (very heavy!) out of our bedroom into the hallway/every other room in the house and sleeping in the rather small spare room (future baby room!), which is now piled up with lots of furniture & books (even the bathroom has extra furniture in it just now). I decided we needed a nice, hygenic bedroom if I'm going to be spending lots of time there in the upcoming few weeks. We pulled out fitted wardrobes when we first moved in and it left the room half un-wall papered and huge gaps in the carpet. Furthermore, we haven't changed the carpet since the last people and it doesn't look too hygenic to me, so time for it to go I reckon. All part of my holistic approach to immune issues! Wisdom tooth-done; feet-done; bedroom-nearly done. I've scrubbed all the kitchen /living room today with anti-bacterial spray, bathroom and upstairs will be next once we get the furniture back in the bedroom! 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend, Gabi / Bettylou I'm sure your both still over the moon  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

I knew it, fantastic news bettylou, so pleased for you honey, take it easy mrs makes sure you are pampered and looked after.

Fingers crossed we're on a roll xxx

Diane hoping DrA comes back with information for you. Definately worth asking GP about NHS, and to be honest if you are specialist case then they should be providing NHS for you as their investigations through specialist treatment will go to help others surely. You fight girl x

Gabi am off to Greece again on 6th October for my booster. Seems ages off but it will be round soon. Am doing bloods for testing on reaction to humira tomorrow, hopefully it will work out ok getting it done up here and sending down to London in time.

Hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## juicygem

Dear all,

Not been posting much lately due to upheaval of getting work done on our house. Have been using the floor sanding company from hell who turned a 3/4 day job into an 11 day nightmare. We have been living at my parents for the duration ( very kind of them to put me and DH up but we were so desparate to get home and nest)

After sacking the company, nearly having to call the police due to their threatening behaviour and having to clean up all the dust they left behind we are finally back home, but have a new company coming tomorrow to finish the job.  it goes a bit smoother.

So pleased to hear the wonderful BFP news. Well done Gabi and well done Bettylou        

I have been extremely tired today and my bump is very sore. In fact it feel bruised all around my tummy button (which to my horror is starting to turn inside out!)
Not sure why, DH says it's probably just my tummy stretching ( hmm maybe stretch marks are on their way )

Has anyone else had a really sore tum?

Had a growth scan on Thursday at my local hospital in Woolwich. The printed report says everything is normal. Yet the sonagrapher ( a spanish twin specialist that comes over from Kings College Hospital) said that twin 2 (a girl) is a bit small and that twin 1 (a boy) has a less deep pool of amniotic fluid, he said both things need to be watched, although admitted that the amniotic fluid thing might be down the the babies position making it difficult to get an accurate reading. I have an app to back in 2 weeks.

It's so annoying they say this stuff so casually as you are walking out of the room..there's not much explanation or reassurance. Now I'm busily googling low levels of amniotic fluid. It's scary reading.

At 25 + 6 their estimated weights are 1lb 14 oz ( the boy) and 1lb 10 oz ( the girl) I think is this is OK. But they do like to worry you.

Dianne and Sprinkles I hope things also start going the right way for you ladies. I'm thinking of you both xx

Hi to everyone else, sorry I've not done more personals...just so tired. I have to go back to work tomorrow after have a long weekend and I'm dreading it. Not sure I will be able to concentrate. 


Love juicygem  x


----------



## Taxmin31

Yippeeeeeeeeeeee        That's fantastic news Gabi and Bettylou. I'm sooooo happy for you both - sat in my office with a little tear in my eye. Take care of yourselves girlies. 

Sprinkles - good luck with all the testing. I'm back starting a fresh ICSI from the end of Oct so we'll be back on together. I do admire you going to Athens and getting sorted. 

Diane - it's a satisfying feeling when the house is scrubbed clean. Good work. 

Juicy - great to hear from you. Hope everything works out for you. Take care of yourself. 

Gabi & Bettylou - I can't stop smiling - congratulations.

Take care all 

Em xx


----------



## bettylou

Ah, thanks for the good wishes Taxmin, Sprinkles and Juicygem! It really means a lot.

Diane - wow, your house must be super clean now. Don't go over doing it though will you? Less than a week to go...

Taxmin - How was your weekend?

Juicygem - sounds like a complete nightmare with the sanding people, and the very last thing you need on your plate at the moment. I hope your next scan sets your mind at rest. Do you finish work soon? Hoping you feel a bit less tired soon. Look after yourself x

Sprinkles - I hope this thread is on a roll now and it'll be you, Diane and Taxmin next   Good luck with your blood tests tomorrow.
t
Gabi - how are you feeling? Are you back from Paris? Can you believe it's true yet?!

I have my 6 week scan booked for 30 September. It's slowly sinking in, but doesn't feel real yet. Work felt quite difficult today. I'm not allowed to lift anything, but it's the standing up and walking around the whole day that I see being a problem. Came home this afternoon and got straight onto the sofa with my feet up. Have had some pains in my tum but think this is fairly normal at the beginning isn't it? Just going to try and take things as easy as possible!

Love to all xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, well done on the cleaning, I think you are getting everything you can to make it work,     for you.  Not long until you start!

Sprinkles,  good luck on your Humira reaction test.  I hope all goes well.    

Bettylou,  I am still over the moon but very concerned about the scan.  I just want to fast forward the time and see if this is really real.  I have been feeling a bit tired too, this morning I overslept for an additional 2 hours and had to rush to work,   !  My scan is booked for October 1st here but I will have an earlier one in Athens as I'll be there for my drugs anyway.  Another 2WW for us  .  Take it easy and get some rest!

Em, how are you doing, it's great to hear from you.  Hope you are next here, our thread is lucky now!

Juicygem, thanks for the congratulations, it's goof to have you back, I hope all goes well with the twins, the pains are quite normal from the  stretching, take it easy and look after yourself  .

Lew, Tinkel where are you?

Thanks for all the messages, just like Bettylou, they mean a lot to me.  I really hope all of us can meet at one point with our babies. 

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,  

Gabi, it never ends, you reach one milestone and then have to worry about the next-sending you lots and lots of    
Thanks for the   I love the idea of us all meeting up with our babies some day soon!

Bettylou, it is tiring, do take it easy and put your feet up when you get home.  

Taxmin, not long until end October, how you feeling about it? 

Juicy, what a nightmare with the sanding. Its horrible when you start feeling threatened in your own home. My sister did end up reporting a plumber to the police who messed up a job putting in a new bathroom at her house who became threatening when she refused to pay, even though she had to pay a different tiler/plumber to take it all down and start again (who uncovered some serious issue that could have caused safety issues if they had not been corrected).  My DH is having a go at sanding the floor in our bedroom this week himself, lets see how far he gets! Hope the tum gets better and all goes well at the next appointment.

Sprinkles, good luck with the humira test. Gorgy does sound very good. I keep saying to DH I wish I could combine ARGC's intensive stimulation monitoring for optimal egg production with CARE's chromosomal analysis and Gorgy's immune testing.

Lew, Tinkel, we're still thinking of you!

Only 4 days to go until down-regulation!

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Everyone 

Gabi and Bettylou - Yes, like you say .. you've reached one milestone and then you worry about reachng the next one which is the scan. I must say I found being pregnant more worrying than the 2WW so my thoughts are with you ladies.  

My weekend was lovely thanks. Went for a long horse ride with 5 others from the yard. We were galloping around the stubble fields for most of it - fab! 

Diane - Yes, end of October can't come soon enough for me. I'm totally ready to get back to it - I must be mad!!! We've been ttc natrually each month with no joy before we go back in and I've just started back using those ovulation test sticks. I'm on day 22 and still no sign yet but I've had the other physical signs (mucus, etc) so I'm not sure what's going on with my body. I'm booked in for a day 8 base line scan to check everything's okay when I next start my period so we'll see what comes back from that. 4 days to down-reg - let's continue with the good news on this thread and have BFP no. 3!! 

Yes - can you imagine all meeting up with our babies. How lovely. Let's hope we all get there. 
Take care everyone

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Hi Em,

Glad you enjoyed the horse ride. October will come before you now it! Glad to hear you are so ready to get back to it as I know you got quite knocked in the last round and I have been thinking about you. Yes, I too have been using the ovulation sticks (quick tip I got from ARGC is use the straightforward test sticks rather than the electonic monitoring ones, which are less sensitive-I spent lots of money on the Clearblue monitor and it didn't work for me but the straightforward sticks do). I reckon if you've had the mucus assume its happened. Re:BFP #3, much as I need to reach that first milestone, it really means nothing to me for chances of an actual baby anymore, so my target is getting a nice strong heartbeat as I've never achieved that  

Hugs to everyone else     and lets keep the dream alive  

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Em,  you'd better enjoy horse riding while you can because soon you won't be able to.   I am also glad you are looking forward to starting again, it's a lot easier and better to start with good PMA, sending you lots of    .

Diane,  soon you will be starting again, 2 days to go!  You must be excited.  I think you are doing everything you can to make this work, and I am     that everything goes well, you see the heartbeat and have a healthy baby/babies.  Are you planning to drive to CARE and back during stimms?  I am off to London in end of October for a course, let's try to meet then.

Bettylou, how are you feeling hun?  I hope you are doing fine and relaxing.  I am having trouble adapting to the waiting for scan thread, there are too many people!

Sprinkles, how did your blood tests go? I hope it went well   .

Juicy, no sore tum for me, I think it's going to take a while until a get there.  Hope all goes well in your scan.

I am doing fine, but am very anxious about the first scan.  FF is great for information but there are too many sad stories that can make anyone go    .  I am trying to enjoy it and looking forward to going to Athens next week.  I feel very tired and the (.Y.) are very sore now.  But like you Diane, I need to see the heartbeat to put my mind at rest.

Gabi xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone,

Everyone seems in good spirits  

Diane - I feel excited on your behalf starting treatment this week. I know that in a way getting a BFP is only half the story for you, and that experience has taught you that all is not well until you see those hearbeats. I hope so much that the different treatment gets you beyond your dangerzone and you see them strong and clear this time. I will be thinking of and praying for you.

Taxmin - you sound raring to go as well! Funny how you end up looking forward to putting your body through all that isn't it?! Impressed by your horse riding. Always think I'd like to have lessons but never do! You have your own horse don't you?

Hi Gabi, my bfp buddy! - yes I've popped on the 1st scan thread, but like you say there are loads of people. To be honest, I'm trying not to read too many threads as I'm worried enough already and don't want to be scared even more by what could and couldn't go wrong! I'm the same as you, very tired and sore boobs...no sickness or anything yet but very bloaty tum and lots of burping (thought it was the baby that was supposed to do that  ). Clinic told me too stop the pessaries, so am relieved my sore (.)(.) are still here since stopping them. When do you go to Athens? Seems like an age til our scan date doesn't it?


Sprinkles - how are you? Did you get your bloods done ok? Will the results tell you if the immune treatment is working? Hope your arm isn't too sore.

Hi Juicygem - hope you're settled back in your own home and getting plenty of rest. Good luck with yor next scan.

Well, time for a lie down before rustling something up in the kitchen!

Love to all
Bettylou xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All!  

Bettylou, thanks for all the   and good wishes I really need it and so much don't want a fifth miscarriage but lets take each stage at a time. I am having intralipids on Monday, which is something different for me as I've never had immune treatment in the down-regulation period before so lets hope all these small things added up can make a difference for me! Sending you lots of  

Gabi, I will probably drive up and down to Nottingham as needed until the second week of stimulation and then I'm still deciding on what to do as part of me thinks it would be a nightmare doing the 5-6 hour round trip every other day at the late stages of stimulation but then another part of me is thinking I'd be better to keep my annual leave for the 'danger period' and therefore work the days I can earlier on so that I can keep annual leave for later, so I'm still undecided, but might just see how it goes and decide as I go along. I've already warned my boss that I will be taking time off around that time but can't give her precise dates until then. It would be lovely to see each other again, so yes lets try and meet up when you are over! And thanks for the   too! Sending you lots of  

Sprinkles, how are you? I think it was the humira test you were doing the other day is that right? I presume its because you have raised cytokines? Although my NK cells were high, as were some of the various 'cd's my cytokine ratios were OK so have never been on humira. Gorgy really does seem very thorough, which is good. 

Juicy, sending you luck for your next scan

Taxmin, not long until October!!! 

Hugs to all, 2 days to go until the down-reg. injections begin!

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Ladies

Diane - Yes .. I've been buying the digital Clear Blue ones which cost a fortune. I did find my LH Surge which was yesterday when I was on day 23 of my cycle .. that seems late to me. Anyway. I've been making my DH 'go for it' even though he's poorly with flu just to see if we can catch on before going through the cycle again. 1 more day for you - good luck  

Gabi - I'm hoping I won't be able to ride soon as much as I love it. Fingers crossed. When is your 7 week scan date? It's an anxious time waiting for the 7 week scan and seeing the heart beat.   everything's fine. And yes .. perhaps it's best to stay away from the sad stories and remain upbeat and enjoy every minute of it. xx

Bettylou - When is your scan date? Yes - I do own my own horse. She's gorgeous and so good and actually the thought that I can ride when not pregnant goes someway to alleviate the pain of not being pregnant - if you know what I mean. 

Sprinkles - how are you my dear? Everything okay? 

Take care all xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Em, enjoy your horse as much as you can, it won't be for long. I undersand you as running a marathon for me was the same as you riding horse something that actually makes you feel very good although we are not pregnant.

Diane, 1 day to go!!! I am also excited for you.  Good luck with the trips to Nottingham, it will be all worth it.  Good luck for the intralipids on Monday.

Bettylou, how are you feeling?

Sprinkles, hope all is well with you.

I had a very scary evening with cramps and a bit of bleed and I thought it was all over.  I called the hospital and asked for HCG and they also did a scan to reassure me because I was in panic.  The doctor showed me a little sac, compatible with 4+6 weeks and there was no sign of blood. He said it looks good but obviously it's early days.  My HCG came as 2052, so also good for this time. I much calmer now but I am taking one day at a time.  

Gabi xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All!

Oh Gabi, how scarey!   I'm so relieved it was a false alarm. You know I'm     for you and sending lots of positive thoughts.         

Sprinkles, how are you? Was hoping for your expert advice on what Gorgy does/timings. I gave up on Armstrong and phoned Gorgy's office today. The earliest and only time he can see me in the next week is 10am Wednesday. Do you know if I did the LAD/DQ Alpha test then, how long does it take Gorgyto get the results back from the US? and if it was an issue would I even be able to do LIT using the Greek protocol, if I've already started down-regulating / had my first intralipid infusion already? 

Em, glad you detected your LH surge. Its so tough I know that my DH feels under such pressure once its been detected that it really makes it difficult as he's so stressed about it. I reason it may be unlikely but its always worth trying for a miracle! 

Bettylou, hopefully all is well and calm with you    

Juicy and everyone else-hope you are well!

Thanks all for your good wishes for tomorrow. Why do I already have that feeling of impending doom and feel like I'm having to fight so hard for this already and I haven't even started yet? I spoke to Healthcare at Home and the nurse is coming at 11am on Monday for the intralipids.

Diane


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane,  it has been very scary and I just want to see the heartbeat now, and then I will relax.  The thought of another m/c is terrifying. I am sure you know what I am feeling now.    So, today is the big day for you, I am thinking of you and wishing all goes very well    .  Do you have any plans for the weekend?

Bettylou, how are you doing? Are you feeling okay?  Have you told anyone? I hope you havea great weekend.

Hi Em, Sprikles and Juicygem, hope you have good weekends.

I am calmer today, no bleed but I am constant knicker checking, I am going    !
Not long to fly to Athens but I have another Beta HCG on Monday to reassure me after the stress on the cramps and bleed.  

love,
Gabi


----------



## Diane72

Oh Gabi, yes its so tough, for me the '2nd half' of the 4WW is actually harder (and slower) than the first so I can completely empathise. However, you're doing everything right (including going to Athens) and have some nice HCG levels so its looking good!       

How is everyone else?

As for me I did my first down-reg. injection this morning so I am officially back on the roller-coaster!! eeek!

Diane


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi all

i've been like a lurker on here, i'm still not able to post fom the office, but have been reading and celebrating with you all. wanting to wish you all well and let the good luck continue!

Diane thinking of you.

Gabi have faith you are doing so well.

wishing you all well.

i'm 20 weeks now with a big ball of a belly and baby has started to kick.

love to all xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey ladies hope you are all well

Gabi and Bettylou hope you guys are taking it easy and not doing too much, hoping that your time til scans go quick for you xxx

Juicygem and Tinkelbunny cant believe how far gone you both are already time seems to be flying, doesnt seem two minutes since we were all testing, take care guys xxx

Diane you'll love Dr Gorgy he was on holiday last week thats probably why you couldnt get in til next Wednesday.  I think my LAD/DQ alpha test took about 10 days to come back.  Not sure on timings if you did need LIT as it would depend on when Dr Tsagaris could fit you in and where you were up to, the clinic only runs every other Tuesday.  But Dr Armstrong could be an option if you did need it and you and DH didnt have a match, or to be honest think you can still have it with DrA if you have one match.  Sorry cant be much help on that.  However, just to reassure you I had intralipids with Healthcare at Home and they were fab, really quite relaxing having it done in your own environment.  Hope the down regging is going ok hun xxx

Taxmin how you doing hun? hope your DH is feeling better and you're not working him too hard  

Not much to report managed to get my bloods off eventualy but bit cheesed off as I'd paid for 9am delivery and they got there at 1pm so currently got a claim in with the Royal Mail.  Results back next week hopefully but have bought another 2 injections as thik I wil need these and I can take them as soon as rather than wait and have to order.  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, just finished house cleaning so now got my feet up having a well deserved cup of tea!


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Sprinkles, did you get the results from Humira?  I hope you are relaxing after house cleaning.

Diane, how are you feeling back on the rollercoaster?  I continue to     for you.

Bettylou, how's everything with you?

Thinkel, I hope the weekend is going fine.

Em, hi there, hope you are enjoy some horse riding this weekend.

Juicy, how are you?

I am having a long weekend, had some spotting yesterday but tested yesterday morning with the Clearblue that came 3+ weeks, today there was no spotting, I tested again and it came 2-3 weekes, I have    a lot because it's not a good sign.  I am off to another blood test tomorrow, just   Beta comes higher tomorrow.  This is so hard.

Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Gabi,

    I know how hard this is but the only thing that will tell you what is going on is HCG testing, the clearblue test kits are not sufficiently reliable.  Take it easy, keep your feet up and although I know its  impossible try relax. I also want you to remember that despite my experience, MANY people spot around this time so again only the HCG testing will give you knowledge. 

My sister spotted/bled throughout her entire pregnancy with my nephew and I still remember taking her to A&E on a heavy bleed at 6 weeks and the A&E dotor telling her he was 'pretty sure she had miscarried' but to come back in the morning for a scan. She got out of the hospital and smoked a whole pack of cigarettes and was about to open a bottle of wine to comfort her tears, but I persudaded her to wait until the scan-the next morning she had a lovely stong heartbeat and I now have my nephew. So don't give up hope yet. 

You know that no matter what, I am here for you and   for you

Sending you and DH a thousand hugs,

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Gabi, I'm thinking and     for you. If there is such a thing as a guardian angel, let it be known they must be by your side right now.  

Sprinkles, thanks for the info. on Gorgy. I was trying to get in before I have the intralipids, as I was assuming that it may affect what level of LAD you have but I guess it won't affect your DQ alpha, so perhaps will still be worth doing. I'm on day 3 of down-reg. so I guess I've probably still got at least 3-4 weeks before transfer depending on when my AF comes. As you say it may be due to the time pressure Dr. A may be better and I did see on the LIT thread one person actually had a better response to Dr. A's tretament vs. Dr. T. so I guess its the usual, we are all individual in our response. I think its still worth me going and getting Gorgy's thoughts, I need to do everything I can for this round, I certainly don't want 5 miscarriages.

Tinkel, lovely to hear from you and hear its all still going well!!!!

Bettylou, hope all is well and calm with you

Em, hope all is well with you and you never know maybe this will be your 'miracle month' !

Juicy, Lew, hope you are well,

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, thanks again for your messages, it has helped me a lot. I hope you had a good weekend and you are doing fine with the d/r.  

Bettylou, how are you?

Sprinkles, hope the results come fine this week. When do you start again?

Hi to Em, Juicy, Lew, Thinkel.

I had my HCG tested again and it came 4906, so, more than doubled since last Thursday and I am very happy about it. Next milestone, the heartbeat in Athens on Friday, I am    it goes well.

Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Gabi, I too am    for the  beat. Good news on the HCG continuing to rise!  

Bettylou, sending you lot sof     too!

Sprinkles, you were right the intralipids was fine, it was so easy, I've even been able to work from home so didn't need to waste any annual leave.

Em, Tinkel, Lew, Juicy- hope all is well with you.

So day 4 into down-reg, 1st intralipids infusion done, now just have to wait for that AF to book my down-reg. scan in order to get started.

Hugs,

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Ladies

Gabi ... goodness me, my heart has been in my mouth reading each post after your test result and bleed.    that everything's okay and it sounds like it is with your HCG level doubling. Try and stay   (very difficult I know). Not long 'til your scan. xx

Diane, back on the rollercoaster.   it's your turn and you see the little flicker of a heart beat. 

Sprinkles, hope you are well. It certainly sounds like you're busy with injections and tests. I've ordered the 'Dr Beers is your body baby friendly?' book so looking forward to reading that when it arrives - I might have a better idea about what you are talking about with all the injections and immune details! 

Tinklebunny - wow 20 weeks. How time flies! Take care of yourself and bump.  

Well, I'm just waiting for AF to start (due on Thursday, but ovulated day 23 so probably going to be late ... again!) and then I'm having a scan on day 8 or 9 to check everything's okay and if my period is very late again this month, my consultant has said I'll start with the drugs on day 2 of next cycle - I'm not sure why, I'll ask when I'm next in. 

Take care everyone - thinking about you xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days but had my in laws staying all weekend ,and then our security thing on the computer expired and DH wouldn't let me use it til updated! 
I'm fine, but absolutely knackered. Trying not to worry and waiting for the scan. 
Gabi - I'm glad your levels have doubled and sorry you've been through so much worry over the weekend. Try and keep calm...it's all going in the right direction  
Think I'll pop back on later to catch up with everyone else as need to sleeeeeep now  
Lots of love to all
Bettylou xxx


----------



## Diane72

Good evening All  

Taxmin, are you on the short rather than long protocol?

Bettylou, get as much sleep as you can if thats what your body is telling you that you need  

Gabi, waiting for that heart net  Good luck in Athens!

Sprinkles, I see Gorgy at 10am tomorrow.

Hugs to everyone else!

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Em, good luck to you, hope you can start soon,    .  

Bettylou,  good to hear from you, today I felt a bit of m/s and didn't feel like eating breakfast which is NOT like me, I have to be very ill to lose my appetite  .  Also sleeping a lot, went to bed at 9 yesterday.  Not long for our scans,    .

Diane, I hope all goes well with Dr. Gorgy today, can you tell us how it goes?  How is the d/r going, have you noticed change of moods etc?  Thinking of you.

Sprinkles, hope all is well with you.

Hi to everyone else.

I am off to Athens tonight, I so hope all is going well. DH flies on Friday to give his blood for LIT if necessary.  I am a but confused about the whole LIT, hopefully I won't need it.  Also    for a heartbeat.  

Gabi xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Diane - I was down for the long protocol where you start on day 21 (is that right?) but perhaps they'll put me on short if my cycle's out again.

Gabi - excellent - you feel sick!! All good signs! 

Take care all 

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Good Evening All,

Gabi, Good luck in Athens!!!

Taxmin, yes I am on the long protocol i.e. start down-regulating on Day 21. Good luck with the AF coming soon.

Bettylou, hope all is well with you and you've been getting plenty sleep

Sprinkles, its nearly October so not too long until you're back to Greece.

Hello to everyone else!

I went to my appointment with Gorgy today, so DH and I have had my bloods taken for DQ Alpha/LAD and I also had Protein S and Factor V so lets see what comes back. If we did need LIT, Gorgy said because of our time-frames Dr. Armstrong would be the best option as he does only 1 rather than 2 immunisations. I'll start calling at the end of next week as he suggested.

In the meantime, the down-regulating continues- now on Day 6!

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, thanks for you support, you are amazing.  Good luck to you with your results from Dr. Gorgy.

Em, how are you?

Bettylou, hope your scan goes well today.

Sprinkles,  hope all is well with you.

Now my update on this tough journey.  Got to Athens and went to see Penny yesterday.  The scan showed two embryos, one a lot bigger than the other and Penny said the smallest didn't look viable.  My HCG and progesterone were not as high as expected, progesterone very low (24) and she gave me a booster of progesterone injection and increase the dosage of progesterone intake.  And told me to wait 24 hours to see what would happen. It was of course a very tough 24 hours specially because DH only arrives here at 1am of tomorrow.
Today the scan showed that embryo no. 2 picked up embryo no. 1, and there were two tiny blinking lights that look like their heartbeats.  The HCG and progesterone increased but still need to pick up and I am taking extra medication for that.  Penny is superb and we are fighting to save the two embryos.  I am back to see her to repeat all tests and scan tomorrow.  Just another 24 hours but it definitely looks better than yesterday.

Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello Everyone,

Gabi-woooohooo, you have officially met the 'heartbeat' milestone that is truly wondeful!!!     

Bettylou, any news?

Hugs to everyone else.

My DH received a call this evening while I was at work, the clinical trial may have actually caught up with us, so we may be able to do it after all but DH wasn't 100% sure so I've got to call back Monday morning and find out what is going on.

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Diane great news about the trial, good luck for test results this week.  Just to warn you someone on another thread has said that price of ivig is going up by quite a lot apparently in case you're having that this cycle.

Taxmin has your book and AF arrived hun?  hope you're doing ok

Gabi oh my have everything crossed for you and lovely that there are two little ones in there fighting hard, Penny sounds like she is very attentive and is taking the best care of you  

Bettylou hope you're feeling ok my dear 

Hi to everyone else hope you're all doing good.

My blood results came back this week and my TNF cells (nasties) have reduced from 52 to 31 which is brilliant, level is 30 so nearly there.  Just waiting to see if having next cycle in Oct or Nov to see whether need to take any more to reduce further.  Waiting for AF to arrive then can call to see if can be accepted for tx this month but my hospital is going under refurb so might be shipped out to private clinic which could delay another month.  Back off to Greece a week on Monday for booster LIT.


----------



## Diane72

Hey Sprinkles,

Hope you got some sleep last night, saw the time on your post! 

Great news on the TNF count coming down! Not long until Greece! Sorry to hear about the delays, how frustrating!

Here's hoping our AFs are with us soon!

Gabi, hope evrything is going OK over in Greece

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Sorry not to have been posting very much this week. The time seems to be a bit of a blur at the moment and I've felt seriously lacking in energy (hoping this is a good sign!)

Diane - glad you've got started on the DR. Feeling ok so far? Hope you're not plagued too much by headaches or mood swings. Hope it is good news about the trial dates and you get to take part if that's what you want to do...fingers crossed  

Sprinkles - that's great about those nasty cells being reduced. Not long til you're back again to reduce them even more. Hope your clinic don't delay things for you if you feel ready to start next AF. Hope you were back in from a good night out to be posting in the small hours!!!

Taxmin - hope your af has turned up so you can get going again. Good luck with the scan...hope they find everything is ok. Are you getting lots of riding in with this lovely weather?


Gabi - hope you're ok and that today's scan showed 2 strong little heartbeats again. Sounds like you're in good care with Penny. Please take it easy   

As for me, I am feeling fairly calm although I have moments of panic that it isn't going to work out for us. The scan is next Wednesday when I will be 6 weeks and 5 days. Had been worried about making it to yesterday as started bleeding at 5w6d last time. My breasts are still sore (constantly checking them!), tired out after work and not fancying food as much. Have terrible swollen tum but think is dreadful trapped wind...sorry I am gross! I'm hoping that these symtoms mean all is well in there but know I just have to wait for the scan. Mostly I'm loving being pregnant and even if it goes terribly wrong DH and I feel so happy at the moment that I don't want to spoil it by worrying too much. Got to keep thinking  

Hope you're all having lovely weekends and sending   to all xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Bettylou, not long for your scan, I am sure it will be fine   , take it easy and get plenty of rest.  My official scan in Holland is the day after yours, and I'll have to pretend I have no clue about what the scan will show  

Diane, hope you are enjoying your weekend either in London or Nottingham.  Hope AF comes quick spot on so you can start soon   

Sprinkles, not long until you have to come back to Greece, excellent news on the results!

Hi to everybody else.

Today embryo no. 1 had a strong heartbeat and embryo no. 2 had just a blinking light, but the progesterone picked up to 100 and HCG 7500, Penny is not worried about HCG anymore, as she is happy with the heartbeat.  Our LAD came back and I need DH's leukocyte injection ( I don't know if it's the same as LIT), DH gave his blood and I am having the injection on Monday and then back in 2 weeks to test again and do another one if necessary.  Back to see Penny for the same routine again and on Monday before I leave.  I am so glad I decided to came to Athens.
Enjoy your weekends.

Gabi xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hi All,

Bettylou, lovely to hear from you, we have been thinking of you. Glad to hear all is going well and you are have the joy of 'being a mother'. Good luck with the scan, all the symptoms sound very positive!

Gabi, as you say after a certain level of HCG the heartbeat is the most important thing. Leukocyte injection and LIT are the same thing. Going to Athens was so much the right decision!

Hugs to everyone else, still no sign of my AF  

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Well if there is one sure way to guarantee to make your AF turn up-plan a day out in London! We took the train into London this morning, had a lovely lunch at Benihanas just off Picadilly Circus and then walked down past Trafalgar Square and Whitehall to Westminster and over the river to the London Eye. Luckily I went prepared and when I went to the loo before getting on the London eye my AF has turned up (I always find a long walk helps!). 

It was a beautiful day for the wheel as it was so clear you could see the whole of London from up there. We then walked over the Golden Jubilee Bridge and took the tube back to Euston.  

So now I just need to phone the clinic tomorrow morning and define next steps.....

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
that's great news, and the beginning  of stimms to start.  Sounds like you had a great day in London.  Keep positive and try to leave the disappointments behind, sending you lots and lots of    .  Have you scheduled the 1st scan?
Hi to everyone else.
I had LIT today and another scan, Grabby (embryo 2) is growing strong with a heartbeat, but embryo 1 (Kiss) doesn't have much chances and appears to have stopped to grow and started to be absorbed.  Penny is very happy beacuse she said the two sacs were too close and it could mean problems in the future.  I am just about to leave AThens and have already scheduled my trip back in 12 days to do the LIT booster if necessary, but need to test anyway.  I am leaving Athens much more positive than when I arrived.  Roll on te 12 weeks, that's my next milestone.
love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All  

Gabi, good news that there is that one strong heartbeat. It may well be that the spot of bleeding you had was due to the weak one, I have heard of that before. Also great to hear you've had the LIT and that Penny is doing everything to look after you properly.

As for me I have a 'down-regulation' scan booked in for Thursday and also an appointment to take us through the clinical trial protocol and sign all the informed consent forms. So hopefully, if I'm down-regulated I should start stimulation on Thursday. 

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

Diane you're on your way let us know what the clinic has to say.

Gabi brilliant news that the HB was visible...wishing you a smooth 12 weeks ahead.

we had our 20 week scan on Friday, it was so special all seems to be well, baby doing fine...we didn't want to know the sex, but i asked DP if he sneaked a look...he didn't know where to look!! imagine so i told him i think i saw a boy and DP had tears in his eyes...it's all becoming real. last night as we were settling down DP had his hand on my belly and baby gave him a thump the look on DP's face was brilliant.

love to all xx


----------



## bettylou

Gabi - that is good news. Glad you've got your reassurance. Are you going home today? Have a rest now and enjoy things a bit  

Diane - good old aunt flo joining you on your daytrip...at least she's here and not keeping you waiting! Sounds like you had fun yesterday...good to have a break from it all. Have you spoken to the clinic about next steps/the trial? Thinking of you and the down regging, hope you're feeling ok  

Hi Sprinkles and Taxmin - did you have nice weekends?

Hi Juicygem, Lew and Tinkel as well  

Got a day off today so just been to get my hair cut so nice and tidy now. Couldn't face shops in town so just came home and now putting feet up...might have a snooze  
Getting anxious about the scan on Wednesday, just wish I could get it over with now. Hoping so much all will be ok, but can't help fearing the worst. The worrying really doesn't ever end does it??!!!


----------



## bettylou

Wow, it's message central here!

Tinkel - that's amazing, you've come such a long way. Am so happy for you and your DH. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy x

Diane - so soon for DR scan? Are you injecting or sniffing? Just wondered as I had to sniff for about 3 weeks before was down regulated and it seemed to go on FOREVER! Whatever you're doing seems to be pretty quick! Yay, good news about the trial...it's all happening now


----------



## Tinkelbunny

thanks bettylou

just to say the worry doesn't stop..after our scan i was told to get the MATB form...not sure of the right name, but the nurse came out and DP was standing there and she said we needed to wait a few more weeks...for it all to be viable...so still a constant reminder that it can still go wrong.
in all honestry we are only able to relax a bit now and accept that we might and probably will become parents.

bettylou and gabi don't feel that you are worrying for no reason...we are and were all like that, but it does get much better xxx


----------



## bettylou

Thanks Tinkel...glad it's a little easier for you now. It does help to be reassured by those who've been through it, so thanks again xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well.

Diane great news on AF showing up, hope all the trial stuff goes well, sounds very exciting.

Taxmin did AF show up for you honey?  You good to go?

Bettylou good luck for Wednesday am sure everything will be fine and you'll see your dream x

Gabi have a safe trip back from Athens, take care of yourselves and then feet up when you get back x

Tinkel sounds amazing what a special  moment for you and DH x

Not much from me apart from waiting for AF then can ring for next steps, work being pants, me being tired and just wanting to get on with it now.  I know this sounds ridiculous I need this to be over with one way or another as am tired, weary and body cant take much more.  I've given myself til next summer (could be all over with well before then am working on best case scenario adn getting some frosties on next shot) and then its all over one way or another.  Am looking forward to Xmas for the break, but dont want it to come either as I will be 40 and will have had my last cycle on NHS (cant afford any private) and will either be a mum or wont, testing date probably schedule around my birthday.  So not looking forward to that one.

Sorry for moan xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Good afternoon Ladies

Wow - loads of messages since I was last on. 

Sprinkles - won't be long now until you're back on the rollercoaster - just think, it's been a year since we were first on it .. how time flies! Try and keep positive that this next time is your time - surely it has to be with all the tests you've been doing. The book turned up yesterday so just started reading it last night - very interesting. The lady quoted at the start said that the embryologist said to her that her embryos were 'beautiful and that she'd never seen such a beautiful one' - I was told that both times. Is that their general blurb!! Sorry the cynic in me is coming out! 

Gabi - congratulations my dear. A heart beat that's such fantastic news. Take care of yourself and enjoy. 

Bettylou - good luck for tomorrow. Try not to worry and we'll all be thinking of you. 

Diane - Thursday will come soon enough. Hope you feel okay so far. 

Hi to everyone else. 

As for me .. AF came on Saturday so I'm in for a scan on Friday to see what's going on. I have to wait for my next AF (end Oct) to then count 21 days to start D/R so one more cycle then we'll start again. Worked out that we'll get the result the week of Christmas - hopefully it'll be a happy one! 


Take care xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Em, are you doing immune tests for your next attempt? I also have the book and found myself in a lot of the situations in the book.  I am    that you get the best Xmas present ever this year!

Sprinkles, hope AF arrives soon and you can start tx.  Hang in there, try to be positive, I know it's hard, but you are doing all that you can to make it work.  Sending you lots of   .

Diane,  Thursday is just a few days away and I will be thinking about you   . Which drugs are you using to stimm?

Bettylou, my BFP buddy, I am so sure everything will be okay tomorrow at your scan.  I will be thinking of you    , please let us know how it goes.  

Tinkel,  congratulations, the kicking must be amazing  .

I am back to Holland and to work. I brought all the drugs with me, lots of progesterone (pills, creme, injections) etc.  On Thursday I have my 1st official scan in Holland, I hope that the heart beat is even stronger and all is well with baby/babies.  I was thrilled with twins but will be very happy with one as well.  

lots of love,
Gabi xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sorry I have been a bit quite as I've been at the labour part conference for work. I'm off to Nottingham tonight, leaving straight from work. I'm so tired!

Gabi, good luck with the scan! Glad to hear you are back safe and sound.

Bettylou, I hope all is looking good with your scan! 

Tinkel, how wonderful everything is going so well  

Em, hoping you get the best christmas present ever! 

Sprinkles, I can absolutely relate to how you are feeling, it is just so frustrating sometimes, you just want to fast forward time without the whole rollercoaster of physical and emotional symproms along the way. Sending you lots of    

I have my down-reg scan & bloods in the morning and we'll also talk through the trial-eeek

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Good evening everyone,

Diane, I hope you have a safe trip to Nottingham and all goes well tomorrow. I will be thinking about you    .  The good news is that from tomorrow the weekend won't be far and you will be able to rest.

Bettylou, how did the scan go today?    

Hi to Em, Sprinkles, Tinkel.

I have my official scan tomorrow and although all was well in Athens, I am a bit nervous for tomorrow.    all will be fine.  

love,
Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Hello everyone  

Gabi, good luck with the scan tomorrow, sure all will be well  

Diane, Gabi's right...the weekend isn't far off now so you can hopefully have a good rest then. Good luck with tomorrow's scan and trial talks  

Sprinkles, please don't worry about having a moan...at least we all know exactly how you are feeling. Sometimes it is just the weary feeling of putting yourself through it again that becomes too much. I know I always feel better when treatment actually gets going and that waiting to start in a way uses more emotional energy. This is going to be your time love...hang in there a bit longer. Sending you a   and some      

Hi Taxmin! Good luck with your scan on Friday (think that will be all of us scanned this week!). Are they checking you over because of endo or just routine prior to tx? Hope it goes well anyway x


Hi to everyone else.


Well, as for me...thanks for all your good luck wishes. Had my scan today and saw one heartbeat flicking nice and strong. Absolutely happy as anything and relieved like you wouldn't know. Keep looking at the little picture to be sure it really happened. It actually feels real now!
A very sad thing happened yesterday though. My sister went for her 12 week scan and found out that the baby probably died at about 9 weeks and today had to have an ERPC. We are all stunned as this happened to her before 18 months ago. She's being really brave but is obviously devastated. So a very mixed couple of days for our family...we'll all look after her til she can get some strength back. Life is so very unfair to people who don't deserve it  
Lots of love and   to you all
Bettylou xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Bettylou,
superb news about your scan, what a relief!!! I am so sorry about your sister, life can be so cruel sometimes   .
When is your next scan?  I am so happy for you  .
Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Thanks Gabi xxx
Have to ring up on friday to make scan appointment, as the fertility unit has just moved to new premises this week and not fully up and running today. Will prob be 2 weeks today or tomorrow tho. Can't wait to see that little one again  
Good luck again for tomorrow x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, hope all goes well today in Nottingham, and you get back safe home.  I am     this is your time. You really deserve it.

Bettylou, are you calmer after seeing the beanie's heartbeat?

Hi to Em, Tinkel, Sprinkles and Lew (where is she?)  

I had my scan today and Grabby was a lot bigger with a strong heartbeat.  Kiss seems to have been absorbed, but we are happy with one anyway.  The doctor told me the risk of m/c still exists but less when we see a heartbeat.  I am a lot calmer and will manage a good night of sleep tonight.      I have another scan on October 13th but before that we are off to Athens to do a booster of LIT, next Friday (October 9th).

Gabi xxx


----------



## bettylou

Gabi, that's fantastic news


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello All

Gabi - congratulations on your scan and the strong HB. I'm not having any immune tests this time, but if this fails, I will be looking into it. 

Bettylou - sorry to hear your sister's news. Life can be so unfair. Congratulations to you though my dear - a HB - how wonderful to see that. 

Diane - hope all goes well with the trial discussion. 

Sprinkles - how are you doing? Any sign of AF? 

As for me I've got my scan tomorrow. It's to check for the endo really and see what's going on. I'm going to ask whether I can start D/R from this cycle as it was so close to October, but the answer will probably be no, but, no harm in asking. DH and I are both ready to get back to it and if truth be know, I'd rather know before Christmas if possible as I'll probably be a manic depressive if it doesn't work and I won't want to celebrate. Oh well - I suppose I shouldn't think like that. 

Take care everyone 

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Gabi, that is absolutely fantastic news!!!!     

Bettylou, I'm so so sorry about your sister, do send her all my love. Having been through a number of miscarriages I know how tough it is-if she needs any advice do feel free to put her in contact. 

Sprinkles, how are you feeling, is work still rubbish? thinking of you  

Em, hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow and they let you start. I know what you mean about X-mas. We miscarried just before X-mas last year and went for an appointment at the M/C clinic on X-mas Eve. DH kept saying if it was going to happen he'd preferred to have known well before or well after as everything around that time of year is about families and it was just so depressing (we ended up running away to Sicily to get away from it all). However, as you say we've got to be positive!!!    

Tinkel, sending your baby lots of growing vibes!

Hugs to everyone else,

As for me I went to my down-reg scan today and my womb lining is 3.7 and my ovaries are calm so I am 'down-regulated'. In order to coordinate the trial/CGH timings they have asked me to start stimulation on Saturday.

So basically the scenarios are: 
if on Day 3 I have >4 good embryos they will go to blastocyst, if less they will just transfer and no CGH trial
if on Day 5 I have >3 good embryos they will do the blastocyst biopsy and freeze them and do the CGH analysis followed by FET the next cycle. If 2 or under they will just transfer and no CGH trial.

So we are 'on' for the clinical trial but we will only proceed with it if we respond enough. 

As for me I am actually now coincidentally at a meeting for work based in Nottingham until Saturday so I didn't even have to take a day of annual leave.

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Good morning everyone,

Diane, that's good news, now I am     that you have a good response and can have the trial.  I am reading your diary as well and keeping everything crossed for you   .  Are you spending the weekend in Nottingham?

Em, I hope the scan goes well today and they let you start d/r this cycle.  I also agree about xmas, last year I had a BFP a week before xmas and started bleeding at xmas day, it was heartbreaking for us.  But as you say, you need to have positive thoughts and believe it will work,    .

Sprinkles, how are you doing?  Thinking of you.

Bettylou, do you have plans for the weekend? Have you told anyone?

Hi to everyone else.

As for me, I am starting to get very sore boobs, can feel them in bed, everywhere.  I am starting to put on weight as I no long run 100km+ a week and probably eat the same   . But I am NOT complaining. I still want to have our meeting in 2010 with our babies and I am    for all of us.

Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning all

Diane brilliant how that all tied up with work, praying this is your turn.

Gabi if you don't get the dreaded m/s then I'm going to stamp my feet at the unfairness of good fortune!! brilliant that you have a strong hb.

Bettylou post your scan pic as soon as you can. DP has run off with ours, will post it as soon as it's back in the house.

Em we also had a BFN on Xmas day last year, not the best timing. fortunately this Xmas will be very different. ask away no harm, hope it works.

my DD was able to feel the baby kick this morning, quite a special bond. we doing well, heaps of energy, except for a nasty cold...I'm not going to the doc's with it...they'd want to give us all swine flu jabs and i think I've had my fair share of injections thank you.
i was told that my bump is very neat..brilliant as DP keeps worrying about it's ever increasing size...not that he's complaining about the increase in boob size.

love to all and wishing you all well in your different stages...yes Gabi 2010 meeting with our babies would be brilliant. xxx


love to all xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello All

Well I've been for my scan and the nice lady found a large fibroid on the top of my uterus and an endo pollip (something like that) on one of my right follicles. Nothing that could cause infertility, but can cause long, painful periods apparently. 
She checked my notes and did see that the consultant wants me to do a short protocol starting with the drugs on day 2. I asked her about that and basically you are only on the drugs for 2 weeks and then you go straight in for EC and ET. I would like to do this to get it all out of the way before Christmas but am not sure which, long or short protocol, is more successful in getting more eggs (only got 8 last time, with 5 fertilised, and want more in the freezer 'to go at'). I'm to call the consultant's secretary on Monday to discuss when I'm in.  
I miscarried on my birthday this year so don't want another special day ruining so would much prefer to have the result, either way in November. 

Diane - I hope you have a good response to the drugs and can join the trial - fingers crossed. 
Gabi - pleased you are feeling pregnant with the old sore boobs! Yes,   we can all meet in 2010 with our babies. 
Tinkel - take care of yourself and your neat bump - must be a fantastic feeling when the baby kicks. 
Sprinkles - you okay?? 

Take care all and have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi all,

Tinkel, you must be getting a bigger bump, any pictures?  It's good to have you around. What are your plans for the weekend?

Em, I have always been in the short protocol and responded very well every time, I don't think it matters that much.  

Diane, hope you have a great weekend.

I am going to watch the news and hopelly Rio wins the Olympics 2016, it would be great!  

Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi Gabi not much planned for the weekend..DP will be doing chores so we will be working on what i don't know. have got a walk on sunday that should be nice...hope i manage as these old folks sprint when they mention a walk...hope the reduced lung space will cope.
no pictures yet, will take more when there is more on show..oh am in a panic as was told after last scan that placenta is on the top so normal birth should be ok...was counting on a c-section, hope i won't be advised to go natural..DD was c-section would rather have the same.

Em if you want a bumper crop then you should be on the look out that they don't start you on too high dose of meds at the beginning..short protocol was my favourite...let them increase the dose gradually.

Gabi hope you have your feet up with a plate of lovely treats next to you for the whole weekend...and that Rio gets the next Olympics.

take care all and have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I have to miss the next session of my meeting as Gorgy's receptionist wanted me to call at 4.30 and I didn't want to leave the room mid-speaker so came up to my room at tea break. 

Gabi, the meeting finishes lunch time tomorrow, so I drive back down the M1 home then. Although it does feel hardly worth it as I have to be at the Conservative party conference for work on Monday in Manchester and I am staying overnight there on Monday night. Having sore boobs hopefully is reassuring and weight gain for the 'right reasons' is a good thing!  

Tinkel, I hadn't heard about it being better to start on a low dose and then increasing it rather than just being on the same dose from the start to finish making a difference before? Tell me more....... The moment with your DD sounds very special.

Em, I've never quite figured out why they do the long vs. short protocol. I've always been on long but don't really know why!

Bettylou, hope you are still enjoying the pregnancy!

Sprinkles, you go back to Greece in a week or so don't you? 

Well first day of stimulation drugs tomorrow-eeek!

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Diane my consultant talked about this because i told him that i was calld a low/slow responder in the UK. he explained that we all have (is it called antril follicles) well partially formed follies and if you start on a lower dose of drugs you kind of get them up to speed..then you can increase the dose later on. i know the Create clinic uses the same method.

i'm soo peeved just got a letter in the post from Barts clinic in London, they haven't been intouch for ages...our last call was at the end of my last NHS funded cycle in 2007...only to get this letter from a credit protection agency for that cycle...not to mention that they nearly killed me then because the doc punctured my kidneys and i landed up with a severe kidney infection ...lost two weeks at work and was nearly hospitalised...they never answer their phones so how am one suppose to sort this!!! 

have a good weekend.


----------



## Diane72

Hi Tinkel,

Interesting, I'd never heard that before. Re: The Barts thing how ridiculous !   

Gabi, Sprinkles do you (or anyone else) know how to interpret the DQ Alpha / LAD results. I have an appointment on Monday but just asked for the results over the phone:

DQ Alpha:
Me: 0201 0303
DH:0103 0501

LAD:
IgM Tcells: 5.1
IgG T cells: 34.9

IgM B cells: 38.5
IgG B cells: 68.7

Do you know what this means?

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
I have no clue how to interpret the exam.  Penny just said my antibodies were at 15% and they should be at 30% I don't think my exams was as thorough as Dr. Gorgy's.  Great news to start stimms tomorrow, which drugs are you using?
Tinkel,     on Barts. Terrible!
Have a good weekend everyone.
Gabi xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hi Gabi,

Just heard Rio will be the next Olympics   I'm stimulating with 225 units Gonal F and 75 units Menopur. Fingers crossed. I've managed to set up an appointment for 9am Monday w. Gorgy to discuss the results.

D x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
that's great news! Let's all take the kids to Rio in 2016 to watch the Olympics!!!
Good luck on stimms,    they will be doing the trick for great eggs.
Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Taxmin ~ book definitely is interesting  I still have to keep going back to it now as there is so much to take in.  Yeah cant believe it’s a year already since we started this whole thing, in fact this time last year was starting my first fresh cycle, and hopefully should be starting my second fresh cycle next month fingers crossed.    Sorry about the discoveries on the scan but good that they cant interfere with tx.  Hope you get short protocol, I’m hoping for that too, the two week run is a darn sight easier to handle.  Know what you mean about Xmas, but heres hoping all of us will be celebrating with the best Christmas presents ever.

Bettylou ~ fabulous news on your scan, seems a bit more real now I guess, take care of yourself honey.  So sorry about the news of your sister, as you say mixed emotions time for your family, life is so cruel sometimes.

Gabi ~ again great news on scan and that you are lot calmer, take care of yourself x

Diane ~ great news that you now know where you are up to and whats going to happen.  Praying that you have the desired response to go through with the trial and have everything possible crossed for you.  Good luck stimming today.  Make sure you get some rest time in between you jetting round the country between party conferences sounds very tiring..

Re DQ Alpha LAD test, what did it say against Flowcytometry?  Negative or Positive?  Your levels are a lot higher than mine and was told that the T cell IgG and B Cell IgG need to be around the 50 mark, but it is the B one that is more important which yours looks really good for at 68.7.  Also I’m not 100% sure but it doesn’t look like you and your DH have a match on the DQ numbers, but don’t quote me.  But this would be irrelevant as it looks like you don’t need LIT.  Some good news hun.

Hi to everyone else xxx

As for me well not been too good this week, full of a cold with horrendous sore throat, just about managed to go to work and drag myself back to bed every day.  Feeling a bit better now.  Blood results came back from humira injections good, saying that my TNF levels have reduced from 52 to 31 which is brilliant.  Am off to Greece again on Tuesday for booster  LIT so fingers crossed that works too.  Then finally when AF arrives which either today or tomorrow should be ringing hospital to see if can have tx this month, well it wont be this month will be next probably as hospital is still being refurbed and they are shipping out to private clinics which is nice but delays tx by a month, so probably all being well should start stimming in Nov.  Just a waiting game now.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, keep smiling xxx


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles,

Lovely to hear from you! Poor you with a horrible cold.   Good news that your TNF has been reduced. Good luck on Tuesday! November will come before you know it. Do you get any choice in which clinic they send you to? 

I just got told the results by the receptionist over the phone and she didn't say if the flow cytometry was positive or negative. I too have started getting the sniffles and I am feeling paranoid about it as stimulation has just started so my mind is going into overdrive worrying about immune issues  

Hugs to everyone else.  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Oh Diane hope you're not coming down with a cold last thing you need but it will show that your killer cells are lowered would imagine or else you wouldnt catch one.

Well I've just rung clinic on my day 1 AF and guess what..... its closed       typical.  Not sure whats going to happen now as need to have bloods/scan day 2/day 3 at latest I think which is tomorrow or Tuesday.  Obviously cant go Tuesday so looks like I'm camping out on the doorstep early hours tomorrow morning and hoping they'll scan me or take bloods then.  Why is nothing straight forward.


----------



## Diane72

How annoying Sprinkles    

Yes camping out seems like the best option-Good Luck!

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Sprinkles, good luck to your LIT tomorrow, have a safe trip and enjoy the delicious Greek food.  Where are you staying in Athens?  Hope your clinic opens in time for your cycle.  

Diane, hope your stimming is going well and you haven't caught a cold.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Bettylou, how are you feeling?

Em,  hope all is well with you. When is your next appointment?

Thinkel, hope you had a nice weekend.

I am feeling fine, very relaxing weekend, just trying not to go   at this 12WW now.  On Saturday I was light headed and collapsed in the queue to the restroom in a restaurant, I didn's stay down, it was like 2 seconds black out.  I called the doctor today who said it;s not uncommon but to let them know if it happens again.  Besides that, not many symptoms, no m/s, no nausea, just very hungry and tired.  Off to Athens on Friday evening for a booster of LIT and more scans,    all is well.

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi All 

Tinklebunny - many thanks for the advise - I'll definitely mention this to them. 

Diane - hope you are well and okay with the stimms.

Gabi - take care of yourself and hope all goes well in Athens. It will be lovely to have another scan to see the HB again. 

Sprinkles - how did you go on with the clinic? How odd that they were shut. 

Well, as for me I called the clinic on Monday and I'm definitely on for the short protocol from my next AF so can't wait for it to come!! Day 1 should be around the 26th Oct ish so will be in for EC/ET roughly the week of 9th Nov. This SP seems loads better - a lot less waiting around. 

Take care all 

xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Em, it's great that you are also staring soon, I always responded very well to the short protocol and I am keeping everything crossed for you    .

Diane, how are you doing with the stimms? Have you figured out the travel to Nottingham?

Bettylou, I hope you are enjoying being pregnant. 

Sprinkles, Have you got any replies from the clinic?  Thinking of you.

Tinkel, hope all is well with you and baby.  Thanks for your messages.

I had another scare on Monday evening, had quite a lot of bleeding, DH and I thought it was over for us and    the entire night.  Yesterday morning I went to the hospital and got a scan but my embryo (Grabby) was growing and with a strong heartbeat.  The doctor said she was safe and told me to rest and go back for another scan tomorrow as I looked so terrified.  Today I woke up with no bleeding, so I     all is well with Grabby   .


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Gabi ~   for Grabby, sounds a little fighter, but take it easy hun xx  Good luck for scan tomorrow and trip to Athens, I love that place, am considering going back for a long weekend next summer, totally pleasure next time and no pain!

Taxmin ~ fab news especially on doing short protocol sooooooo much easier, fingers crossed

Diane ~ hope the stimmings going well, thinking of you x

Hi to everyone else hope you are all good and taking care of yourselves  

Well I've had a rather hectic 3 days, firstly I cant speak I've lost my voice which is never useful (unless you ask my DH and he'd probably say opposite  ).  Anyways, camped out Monday morning crack of dawn at clinic, which has been moved by the way...  Anyways managed to get scans and bloods done, once my veins woke up, and if everything ok am being referred out to another clinic as they still arent up and running and treating people yet (woo hoo!!!)  So should hear something from one of two clinics within the next 2 to 3 weeks, and then will be good to go on next AF.  So Taxmin looks like I might only be a week to 10 days behind you as also have been recommended for short protocol (second woo hoo!!!).

So once sorted that out flew to London ready to go to Athens for second LIT which happened yesterday, fingers crossed that will be all I need and wont have to go back again.  As said above is a lovely city but its exhausting there and back in a day and having the tx.  So have a lovely sore itchy arm at the moment (third woo hoo!!!).

Need to get a couple of questions answered from London doctor then should have a sound idea of what drugs having when.  Can truly say am throwing everything possible at this attempt as it will be our last fresh cycle so here comes the rollercoaster with Diane already on board, to pick up Taxmin and myself for hopefully an easy ride with amazing results, here's hoping


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Oh Gabi, how stressful but I'm glad all is well with Grabby   . As I said before my sister did have the stress of bleeding throughout her pregnancy so stay strong   Travel safely to Athens

Sprinkles, sorry to hear you've lost your voice-glad your 'e-mail' voice is still functioning well!   glad to hear you got into the clinic for your blood test/scan. Which clinics might they send you to? Did you have your LAD levels tested before the next LIT-do you know what they were?

Taxmin, wooohooo not long until you start!

We all may be cycling at the same time as if I get to blastocyst they freeze my embies down while they do the CGH analysis and then re-implant them as a FET the next cycle i.e. next month.

I have another round of intralipids tomorrow and start prednisolone aswell. My Day 8 stimming scan is on Saturday so hoping I have some follicles! I'm going to go up on Friday night and stay in a hotel in Nottingham as we have to be there at 8.30am. If they say we have to be back on Monday morning again we may just stay somewhere up that way for a couple of nights as its over the weekend and I've had enough of trecking up and down the M1 this week (just got back from Manchester at 1am last night driving through that horrible rain and feeling stressed overtaking lorries that make it impossibel to see with all the spray on the windscreen).

Hugs to all  

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello Ladies

Gabi - what a hellish time you're having - I'm   everything goes smoother for you from now on. Yes, it sounds like Grabby is a little fighter, and despite everything he/she is still growing strong. Please rest and relax and take care of yourself xx

Sprinkes - wooo hoooo fantastic .. back on the rollercoaster together a year on, how bizare and like you say Diane will be there with us -   we all get our positive results for a Christmas present. You have been busy. I hope your sore throat improves quickly. xx

Diane - Good luck for Saturday and there's some lovely follicles. Enjoy your weekend in Nottingham. I probably asked you this before, but are you having this cycle with Care? 

Bettylou - hope you are well my dear xx

Take care all xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi ladies,

Em, are you getting excited to start soon? I am     this will be your time.

Diane,  I hope the follicles are growing bigger and all goes well on your scan on Saturday.     

Sprinkles, I really hope you, Em and Diane have the best Xmas presents ever this year   .  Hope you don't need any more LIT.

Tinkel, hi there.

Bettylou, how are you?

Had another scan today and Grabby grew 3mm between Tuesday and today and my bleeding stopped.  I am a lot happier but still taking it easy and working from home.  Roll on Athens and the LIT on Saturday.  I so need to relax a bit after this stressful past days.

lots of hugs,
Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey girlies

Gabi ~ Grabby's growing at a good speed thats good news hope its put your mind at rest a little.

Diane ~ will be either Care or MFS I think I just have to wait.  Didnt have LAD tested after first lot was told to do it 3 to 4 weeks after second one, so probably just as I start cycling probably.  Sounds like you've definately done a marathon drive session, time to relax and get yourself ready for EC x

Taxmin ~ hope you're ok honey x

Bettylou ~ how are you mrs?  hope you're ok luvvie x

Slept like a log last night and arm looks like I've got lurgy today which is good news.  Off to tea, catch up later girls x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All  

Sprinkles, maybe they'll let you join me at CARE Nottingham? Gorgy phoned today, he had a chat with Paul Armstrong and as I am 'borderline' (my flow cytometry said 'weak positive') Armstrong is going to give me LIT. DH and I have different DQ Alphas so fine for me to use DH's blood, now we just need all the tests done.

Gabi, 3mm! wooohoo, thats wonderful! Glad to hear you are taking it easy, good luck in Athens!

Taxmin, yes that sounds like a good X-mas present!    

Bettylou, how are you doing?

Sending hugs to everyone else,  

I had my second lot of intralipids today and started the prednisolone, Day 6 stimulation,

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Hello all you ladies

I'm so sorry I haven't posted this week, but have just caught up with all your news. Things are certainly moving along nicely for everyone...you all sound like you're soooo busy going here there and everywhere getting ready for/having treatment. 

Sprinkles and Taxmin, I'm so happy that you're going to be able to start tx sooner rather than later. I'll certainly be cheering you two and Diane on while you're all on that rollercoaster together   Hold tight girls!

Taxmin, I'm glad the polyp and fibroid won't interfere with treatment. Will they treat them at all alongside the IVF, so that your periods might be a bit more bearable? But hopefully you'll be free of all that for 9 months anyway  

Sprinkles, poor you with a bad throat and lurgy. Hope you're feeling a lot better now. You really amaze me going to Athens and back in a day AND having treatment while you're there. It's as much as I can do to get myself to work and back at the moment (and it's only 2 mins away!) Hope you can go back some time soon and just enjoy it for longer.


Diane, blimey you're really putting the miles in too. Good luck with your scan tomorrow and hope all the other drugs are working their magic. Hope they see lots of good size follies. You girls are so brave doing things with your DHs blood. I am such a wimp about stuff like that it's nearly too much for me just having my own blood taken out! Hope you're able to relax and enjoy Nottingham a bit this weekend.


Gabi, you poor thing...that's been my nightmare. I'm so glad that the scan showed all is well and Grabby is growing at such a pace. She must be strong like her mum  (or he, sorry!)

I'm really glad it's the weekend. It's been a bit of a killer week at work so will be glad to have a rest. Have literally come home from work each day, had lunch then slept for up to 2 hours, took the dogs out for (short) walk, cooked tea, watched tv for a bit then BED! Have been absolutely shattered. Been feeling a bit sick in the afternoons so just taking things very easy.

Thanks for your kind wishes for my sister. She's doing ok all things considered...I think us women are so resiliant.

I'm so happy as I'm 8 weeks today! Got another scan next Wednesday, so hope all continues to go well. Have got some funny tiny little needles stuck in me from accupunture today that stay in for 5 days. They're supposed to help with the nausea and tiredness. The 2 below my collar bone look like little tiny extra nipples though...I can see them causing a lot of amusement at work next week!  

Better go...I've been chatting on for ages. Have lovely weekends all and   to everyone!


----------



## Diane72

I'm in Nottingham but just wanted to send everyone lots of luck (you can store it up for the next cycle if appropriate!) and good vibes for the weekend    

Diane


----------



## Diane72

Hello all, I'm on my phone so will keep it short. 7 follies on the right and 5 on the left 10-14mm. Hope everyone is Ok. Dx


----------



## Sprinkles

Great news on follies Diane hope you're ok and they're growing well xxxx

When do you have EC scheduled for?


----------



## bettylou

Hi Diane
Hope you're feeling ok. Sounds promising about the follies. Not long til EC? 
Thinking of you and sending lots of      
Bettylouxxx
Hi everyone else


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,  

Today has been chaotic. I had my next scan at 8am in Nottingham (follies growing on track) and then had to beat the traffic back down the M1 to my local GP to make it for a 12 o'clock appointment for DH and I for the blood screening tests we need to do prior to our LIT in London next Tuesday. As DH was sitting in the surgery with his arm ready to take the blood I asked the nurse to double-check how long it would take for the results, she made some phonecalls and then said 10 days at earliest (too late for next Tueday) despite DH being told previously it would be 5 days. So we basically had to go outside phone Gorgy and arrange to do it privately instead to make the timeline and left straight from the surgery to drive into central London to get our bloods taken in Wimpole Street.

Anyway I'm now home sweet home for 1 night but need to pack my overnight bag as I'll leave straight from work tomorrow to drive back up to Nottingham for another 8am scan on Wednesday morning, when hopefully I'll get a better indication of EC timings.

Bettylou, thanks for the   , hope all is calm in your world

Sprinkles, I think Friday is likely for EC but don't know until the next scan day (Wednesday). Any news on the clinic you will go to?

Gabi, are you back from Athens yet? I'm thinking of you, I hope all is well with Grabby  

Taxmin, not long now until you start again,

Sending everyone else lots of hugs  

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, what a nightmare for you with all the driving, exams etc. The good thing is that you are responding well and it's not so long until EC.  I am    for you. Good luck on the scan tomorrow.  

Sprinkles, how are you? Any news from the new clinic?

Bettylou, it's good to hear from you and that you and the little one are doing well. How is your sister doing?  Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow.   

Em, when do you start again?

I got back from Athens yesterday and was knackered from the LIT and the trip.  All is well with Grabby but we had another scare om Saturday.  I started to bleed a lot at the reception of Serum.  Right place at least.  Penny scanned me and reassured all was ok, but recommended me to rest.  I had a booster of LIT yesterday and another scan that showed that Grabby is growing and getting stronger every day.  I have a scan here in Holland on Friday, just hope all goes well, I am counting the day to reach the 12 weeks, now it's a 3WW.  Working from home this week.

love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi guys

Bit of insomnia, hence the early post.

Diane ~ good luck for scan today hope all is well and ok to go on Friday for EC, everything crossed.  No news on clinic yet just waiting should hear something soon.  Hope you get some chill time too sounds like you're having a mental time of it.  Also good luck with LIT let us know how you get on.

Gabi ~ feet up and chill mrs, time to relax.

Bettylou, Taxmin hope you ok guys.

Going to try and get some more zzz's in before work hoo hum!


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sprinkles that is early!! poor you not getting your sleep, hopefully you'll find out soon where you are going 

Gabi, you poor thing, as I said before my sister bled on and off throghout her pregnancy and Arran my nephew is a robust, 4 year old but DO take it easy and keep your feet up.    Hope the scan goes well on Friday and we see even more mm on Grabby!

Bettylou, hope all is still well with you and you are enjoying it 

Em, how are you, getting mentally prepared for the rollercoaster?

As for me I had a bit of a nightmare day. I got a flat tyre on the M1 but managed to pull off into a service station to change the tyre to the 'small' spare tyre, which although you can only go at a slow speed on, was enough to get us into the Quikfit in Leicester to get a new tyre fitted. However, as I reversed out of the parking space a women reversed her car into me an dented my boot & bumper/smashed my rear light. Which is not ideal as I have to trigger tonight at 9pm and go back up to Nottingham tomorrow night for EC at 9am on Friday morning. I'm awaiting the insurance company's garage phonecall to book my car in but I guess its unlikely to be tomorrow. DH's car in our driveway is not currently MOT'd. 

So tomorrow's agenda will include being at work (as I need to keep as much annual leave as possible), securing our pre-LIT screening results to fax them through to Armstrong's office and sorting out cars. Looking forward to a rest!!!

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Good Evening Ladies

Well Gabi, you are going through the wars, but your little one is hanging on strong. Good idea working from home and I hope the bleeding stops for good as the stress must be terrible. I'm due to start on SP at the end of Oct, so not long now for me. 

Sprinkles - Any ideas when you'll be starting with the stimms? What are you like posting at 4.30am?!  I'm usually in the land of nod at that time although it takes me a good couple of hours to fall asleep so I have to read a trashy novel to relax my mind! 

Diane - Wow Friday at 9am!! Not long now my dear - really really   this is your turn. Hope you get everything sorted without it eating into your working day too much. Let us know how you go on on Friday xx

As for me, yes DH and I are ready for the rollercoaster and I'm quite philosophical about it too (although I know that'll change when I'm in the middle of it) but all I can say is - bring it on!! 

Good night all and Sprinkles, get some sleep! 

xx


----------



## bettylou

Diane, I'm exhausted just reading your post. Hope it's not too fraught tomorrow and you keep calm. More       for you xxx

Sprinkles, hope you get some sleep tonight hun.

Gabi, glad you're back from Athens safe and sound. Bleeding sounds scary, but good Grabby is fine and growing. Don't do too much work and make sure you properly rest...doctor's orders after all  

Hi Taxmin, good news...end of October isn't far off at all now. Sounds like you're completely ready for it. Good luck and some       for you too x

We went for our 8 week scan today (am 8wks 5 days) and all is well (phew!) Baby 2cm long, good heartbeat and growing normally. Very, very happy. That will be the last visit to the fertility unit as given letter for GP today with dates etc, and am seeing him tomorrow to book in for antenatal care like a normal woman...well maybe normal is the wrong word! Felt sorry saying goodbye to the nurses who helped us get here...they've been amazing. 

Love to all, Bettylou xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, enjoy your drug free day, and I hope you have a smooth time with fixing the car, travelling to Nottingham etc.  I am      that they get good eggies tomorrow.

Bettylou, great to hear baby is growing strong, so exciting!  Good luck on your GP appointment today.

Em, not long for you to start,     it will be your time.  When exactly do you start?

Sprinkles, hope you managed to get some rest, last night it was me, I have guests in the house who arrived past 22hs and I only manged to sleep after 2, I feel destroyed today.

My spotting has stopped today and I am off to another scan tomorrow. Hope Grabby is well growing stronger and the bleeding is over for good (I doubt though).

Gabi xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning all

I've been reading but still not able to post from the office....

wanting to say Diane i hope all goes well with EC...wishing all the others about to start well.

Gabi i hope you doubting for no reason and that Grabby gives you a big wave today!

Bettylou great that baby is growing so well. 

I'm 24 weeks now...can't believe it. the house is in a mess...we trying to get some DIY done before buying baby stuff...haven't bought a thing yet.

love to all and wishing you all the best possible results in the comming weeks...i am reading on a daily basis xxx


----------



## Diane72

Only 4 mature eggs and 1 immature as they said they couldn't get to my left ovary  

So its unlikely I'll make it to the trial (which need blastocysts)

Gabi, what was the 'womb refurbishment' you did w. Penny, they said they couldn't get to my ovary and they wondered if I had adhesions

Diane


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,

I hope you are not in pain from EC, I was thinking of you at 10:00 here which was 9:00hs your time.  Try not to worry now, it only takes one, so try to stay positive    .  Are you going to have ET next week?  Please get some rest for now.
I did a hysteroscopy which was very detailed, the doctor had a "feel" of the womb and the wall of the womb (endomentrium), which he said that was steel hard and there was no chance of implantation as it was.  He also found a polyp and removed it.  I gave a sample of my period blood which confirmed I had chlamydia (DH and I were shocked) but Penny said more than 50% of her patients with implantation failure and m/c test positive.  DH and I were treated with antibiotics for 30 days and got all clear to start again.  Then bang on BFP and you know the rest of the story. 
Let me know if you need any more information.

Tinkel, 24 weeks, superb!!!!!  I am so happy for you. Hope you enjoy your weekend.

I am just back from my scan and Grabby is measuring 2.5mm and growing strong, haematoma still there but doctor said she is not worried about Grabby,  3WW for the 12week milestone!  And I was going to run Amsterdam marathon this Sunday, I asked my friend to pick up the number and the t-shirt so I can wear the t-shirt on Sunday while watching TV.

Hi to Em, Sprinkles and Em, hope you have great weekends.

Love,
Gabi xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi brilliant news....soon you will be complaining that baby won't stop kicking...wishing you well for the next couple of milestones!!! don't worry about the race...sit on the couch and spoil yourself while your friends struggle along...have a great weekend.

Diane as Gabi said it only takes one. i had a similar problem on two EC occasions they couldn't get to the left ovary. i was also tested ...a routine test by the midwife before my mc and she said that there were possible traces of an ecoli infection...i know very stupid but i took every antibiotic possible and also got my BFP. 

have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Bettylou fab news on little one and must be lovely to be referred to ante natal, as you say as part of something normal for a change.  Take care.

Gabi good news for Grabbi too, sounds like Penny is very thorough like you've said before, but its done the trick, take care and enjoy watching the marathon.

Tinkel happy shopping when you get round to it hun x

Taxmin you ok hun?

Diane sorry you might not make it trial hun but hopefully you wont need it and one of those four lovely eggies will be the one, fingers, toes, eyes and everything crossed for you xxx

Nothing to report from me just waiting for confirmation on which clinic I'm going to, have taken third humira injection to hopefully get nasty TNF down even further, and then going to London maybe week after next to test for LAD see if those lovely trips to Greece worked.

Love to everyone, have a great weekend x


----------



## bettylou

Just wrote a post and my stupid computer shut down and lost it    

Diane, just to say sorry you might not make it to the trial but hope one of those eggs will be the lucky one for you this time. Hope you're not too sore and can get some proper rest now xxx

Ladies, will pop back on to catch up with you all as must get some tea ready before DH comes home


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

So only 3 embies have fertilised. So definitely no trial and now even wondering if I'll make it to Day 3 transfer. I'm now regretting going to CARE as there is no point in going there for CGH if you can't even get eggs. My last round at ARGC I got 19 eggs!

Hmmmm, just need to keep   but already thinking about what's best to do for the next round  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Sending you tonnes of hugs Diane                 and lots of             for your embies, keep going guys x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane, hang in there, I knowit's frustrating but all you can do now is     and think positive for the 3 embies. It only takes one, I read somewhere else one lady which had one egg, one embryo and got pregnant.  I am     for your embies and thinking of you this weekend.         

Bettylou, hope you are enjoying your weekend.

Sprinkles, how are you? I hope the LIT treatment worked and you are ready for the rollercoaster.  Good luck on the clinic   

Tinkel, hope you are having a good weekend.

I am resting at home, DH out on the bike, I am slowly starting to believe that this time it is going to work.   

love,
Gabi xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Thanks for the   This is so stressful, every minute feels like forever while waiting to hear if my embies make it through the night!

Gabi, I think you should start relaxing now, its all looking good   Thanks for all the info. I have already been tested for chlamidyia, there's a new rule in the UK that all women going through treatment have to have it tested I believe.

Sprinkles, does Gorgy actually do EC/ET himself? DH and I are thinking of 'back-up' plans if this doesn't work. We know ARGC can get lots of eggs/get us pregnant but they can't keep us pregnant. Gorgy I know does all the immune stuff (i.e. the other side) but do you know anything about whther he can do a full cycle/ whether he does daily monitoring during stimulation etc?

Bettylou, I reckon DH should be making you tea  

Tinkel, thanks for the info. too. Did they say why they couldn't reach your ovary or why it wasn't always an issue. I'm wondering if it is simply that CARE doctors are not as skilled as ARGC. Hope all is well with you.

Taxmin, thinking of you, not long now.

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
I am     for your embies.
Lots of    .

Hi to everyone else.
Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hi All,

Care just called. 3 embies are Grade 1s- 4 cells. So ET 2.30pm tomorrow- fingers crossed!

On my way back to Nottingham now.

Diane c


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Diane just on to wish you well....you might think that a huge number of eggs are better, but it's quality and with your 3 embies being grade 1's you stand a brilliant chance.

i think care has proven themselves. my left overy seemed to be out of reach and i had the same problem at Barts and the Lister.

wishing you well!!!

love to all x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,  that's great news, I hope ET goes well tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and sending you lots of     .  Your birthday is not far, when is it again?

Tinkel, hope you are enjoying the weekend.

Hi to Sprinkles, Em and Bettylou.

Had a 30 min walk with DH and it made me feel a lot better to leave the house as I was going   .  Just about to watch Formula 1 and then feed my marathon friends who should be coming back from the race very hungry!

Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi all

Diane dont give up yet hun, good luck for ET tomorrow.  Just in case you need it and I'm am so hoping you wont, yes DrG does EC and ET himself I believe although I havent had that tx with him only immunes.  He is very thorough but not sure if you have to do the daily checking that you've recently had with ARGC which did seem rather intense.  As far as I can gather he adapts every treatment individually and therefore has to be close to your individual needs hun x

Good luck xxx


----------



## Diane72

2 embies onboard, 1 snow baby. Dh now driving, on our way home. Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Diane
Just to let you know I'm thinking of you and wishing you and the embies all the best. Don't give up hope just yet, we're all praying for you and your DH      
Hope you're going to take things very easy now and get plenty of rest.
Lots of love, Bettylou xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
that's superb news, these embies are fighters!  
I hope you had a safe trip now and take it easy for the next days. When are you going back to work?
I am       for you.
         
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Diane72

Hi Gabi,

Thanks for the    

I have LIT tomorrow in London with Armstrong (need to be there at 8.30am for a 9am start so it'll be an early rise to face the traffic into London as we have decided to drive in rather than face the train/underground the day after transfer). I have annual leave for that and also Wednesday just to relax and then I am going to work from home Thurs/Fri so that I don't have to do the 2hr drive on the motorway to work.

I just can't believe I've got two embies onboard again.

Hope Grabby, is still on a growing spurt!!!
    

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane, 

I hope all goes well with the LIT today.  Good planning on the work front, I really really hope this is the time for you and I am     non stop for you.  Take care of the embies for now  

I think Grabby is doing all right despite the almost non stop spotting.  I will know tomorrow in my next scan.

Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I'm back in bed resting after the day out in London for LIT. It takes very little time for the actual procedure but once they take DH's blood in the morning they send you away until the afternoon while the bloods go to the lab for separation and so you have to hang out in Starbucks for hours (a familiar feeling in that area of London for me after previous rounds at ARGC).  

Gabi, Sprinkles, Armstong injects half into your vein and the other half below the skin in 4 sites in the forearm, what does Dr. T in Greece do? I think he does something different?

Gabi, good luck with the scan tomorrow     

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi all

Diane as have said before have everything crossed for you, you take care of you and your embies          

DrT does LIT differently he doesnt put any in the vein its just under the skin in 12 different sites, and obviously twice.  Still waiting to find out if its worked for me.

Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, sending you lots of    , hope LOT works with you.

Sprinkles, have you found out which clinic you are going next?

Em, is everything ok?

Bettylou, how are you feeling?

Tinkel, hope all is well.

My LIT was also subcutaneous (4 different places) and the 1st session worked but got me just to the limit, Penny then suggested that I had another LIT and in 16 weeks some more.    Today is my scan and although not as nervous as before (when I had the major bleedings), I am not so relaxed about it.  Just hope and   Grabby is growing and the haematoma is srinking.

Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Gabi, Good Luck for the scan!!!!    hoping that naughty haematoma has shrunk to next to nothing.

Sprinkles, Gabi, thanks for the info. on Dr. T. Armstrong only does the LIT once and doesn't re-test LAD afterwards so I'm wondering if I should go back to Gorgy and get him to re-test my immunes and LAD or whether to wait and see if I have a positive result first then re-test. How long does Greece wait after your LIT before they re-test? 

Sprinkles, any news on what is going on with your clinic?

Bettylou, when's your next scan?

Tinkel thanks for the good wishes, hope all is going well with you

Taxmin, you're starting again soon aren't you?

As for me I'm just taking it easy today. DH is going out with a friend tonight and I'm going to curl up with a movie and some magazines. 

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for going AWOL again. Been really tired and busy trying to cope with more builders/tradespeople working in our house. Had the kitchen ripped out last Friday and we've only just got the new one to an operational state (not finished but at least I can now cook and wash-up)

So glad to hear things are going well for you ladies on here.

Diane, congrats on having two fab grade embies on board...send lots of    vibes

Gabby, hope things progress well for you and the spotting calms down. I'm sure all will be well. 

Bettylou congrats on a healthy bub that's growing well.

Tinkle, glad things are progressing well for you too. I see you're in the same mad nesting cycle of getting house stuff done. we have boxes of all sorts all piled up in our bedroom can't wait to get straight again!

Sprinkles and Taximin hope you are both taking good care of yourselves.

It's my last week at work and is all a bit hectic trying to do handovers, pack up my office and finish my work off. Can wait to have some time to get the nursery sorted and buy some last minute bits and bobs. I have really started to feel tired and very heavy ( although people keep telling me I don't look big for twins!)

The commute to work has been starting to take its toll so it's definitely time to start taking it easy. I have approx 6 weeks to go now as my consultant says they won't let me go past 38 weeks.

I still can't imagine holding a baby/babies in my arms, I haven't dared visualise it as I don't want anything to go wrong.  that my littles ones stay healthy and keep growing till they are ready to come out.

Love and hugs to all.

Juicygem xxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

Diane good luck with the 2ww, it's pure torture.

Gabi what happened at the scan, is all ok?

juicygem our place is still in a state...plastering ceilings and so on. i've been handed my maternity procedures...just wouldn't know what to do with myself if i'm not working...was desperate and looking forward to the time off, but am now in a panic...it's taken me a while to work up to where i am i don't want to let it all go...what to do. i'm also commuting into London and the walk to the office is a killer now that i've a huge bump to carry. won't it just be wonderful us all holding our babies in 2010! 

Bettylou, Taximin and Sprinkles hope all is going well


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,
just a quick post to say the scan went very well, Grabby is a lot bigger and scan showed she/he is moving and waving, it was incredible!  Haematoma is much smaller but still there.  Doctor was happy with the progress.
Next scan now just in 2 weeks time as I am going to the UK tomorrow and Friday for meetings and next week I am doing a course in Surrey.  
DH and I are very happy, I am starting to calm down now    DH will meet me on Friday and we are going out for  nice dinner to celebrate my birthday.

Diane, I am        for you along with Grabby.  This time is your time.

Hi to everybody else.

Gabi xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi girlies

Diane was told to test LAD 3 to 4 weeks after LIT so you will hopefully have your BFP by then.

Gabi great news on scan.

Tinkel, juicy cant believe how time has flown and that you’re over half way there, take care girlies.

AFM well after lots of messing around, and I really mean messing around was told on Monday I am now being referred private to MFS and should hear something from them next week.  I didn’t want to wait so rang them on Tuesday and yes they have my name on a list and are just waiting for my notes, here’s hoping it gets easier here on in.  Off to London next week to have my LAD retested and figure out what and when need to take for cycle so I’m organised.  Really not looking forward to this tx as there is a big hole in floor waiting for me to fall into it if it doesn’t work.  Sorry I know that’s not very positive but I don’t feel positive, feel scared to death, never felt this scared before my first shot!  Anyway enough moaning, thoughts are with everyone whatever stage you’re up to x


----------



## Diane72

Evening All  

Gabi, oh wonderful, you must be so over the moon, give Grabby a wave back from me    

Sprinkles thanks for the info on re-test timing. I don't know MFS, what does it stand for-where is it? Glad its at least moving forward but why do these things always require us to bang at the door non-stop to make them happen     Where are you based (sorry you may have told me before but I've forgotten). Hope the LIT has worked well for you and you get some good LAD results back.

Tinkel, poor you the train and tube are bad enough at the best of times, it must be so tiring.  

Juicy, how lovely to hear from you. Glad to hear you will get a break from the commute and work soon. Good luck with getting the house sorted!

Bettylou, hope you and the tiny one are doing well

Taxmin, sending you hugs, I'm hoping we are on a lucky thread and it will be our time soon aswell!

Its been good to just do nothing today and relax a bit, no rushing to Nottingham or London, back to work tomorrow but online/on the phone until the end of the week. We're about to go through a merger and I'm feeling thankful everyone else has been assigned to merger communications and looking at my e-mail today, I have been assigned to just carry on with my team's existing product comms. and cover product comms. for the people who have been temporarily assigned to merger comms.- less 'high profile', which suits me fine right now, I am not looking to promote myself just now I just want to do my job well in order to keep earning enough to fund treatment. Of course there is always the threat of redundancy with mergers but I'll cross that bridge if I come to it.

Hugs to all    

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello All 

Gabi - fantastic news about little Grabby. You've a little fighter there and how amaizing to see her/him wave at you - bless! Have a lovely birthday meal tomorrow and HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me xx
Diane - Congratulations on your transfer - how are you feeling? Sounds like you're enjoying your rest away from hectic work. When will you be testing? Take care of yourself hun x
Sprinkles - please don't feel down inthe dumps. You probably feel very strongly about this round with all the to-ing and fro-ing you've had to do - it's certainly been chaotic for you. Try and keep positive and I'm really   you get the result you want - you certainly deserve it x
Tinkle and Juicy - take care of yourselves 
AFM - I've never wanted my AF to come so badly .. it's due on Sunday or Monday and then next week I'll be in to get the drugs to start SP on day 2. It's half term for me next week so that's good. I'm getting plenty of riding in and doing a couple of cross country days too which should be good fun (so long as I don't fall off!) So, it's all systems go. Again I feel quite positive and am thinking logically, however in a week or two that's bound to change! 

Take care everyone

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Gabi, sending you lots of birthday wishes!!! I bet this is the best birthday you could possibly have with Grabby.           . 

Taxmin, here's a little AF dance for you  , it is so frustrating when you are ready to start and its nowhere to be seen-hoping it comes soon!

Sprinkles, have MFS got your notes yet?

Tinkel, Juicy, Bettylou sending you lots of growing vibes

Well I was officially back at work today but working from home so stayed flat on my back to maximise chances of implantation but was in back-to-back calls all afternoon. It is much better than the two hour round trip round the M25, will do the same again tomorrow and then next week back to the chaos including a trip to Edinburgh on Thursday.

Hugs to all,  

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Happy birthday Gabi!!!

Diane that picture of your babies looks perfect!!!

wishing you all well xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Happy Birthday Gabi have a wonderful day x


----------



## Diane72

Hope you are having a wonderful time Gabi! We're all thinking of you! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Diane72

Good Morning All,

Gabi, hope you've had a good birthday!

Tinkel, I'm so pleased someone spotted my new pic   

Sprinkles, any progress on your side yet?

Taxmin, any sign of your AF? I find really long walks/days out /getting active helps trigger it......

Bettylou, do you have another scan on the horizon?

Juicy, hope all is well with you

I had a rubbish night last night, I had a really sore back all night and swollen stomach and felt really nauseous, I couldn't sleep and was worried I was having OHSS, but I drank lots of milk and water and I seem to be OK now. I have to confess I hadn't kept my fluids up yesterday the way I normally do so that will teach me! I now have a 1.5L bottle of water by my bed and I am determined to drink it slowly by this evening in addition to having a litre of milk.

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey girlies hope everyone is well

Diane take care honey its really hard drinking all that liquid isnt it.  Normally I can go all day without having a drink so find it really difficult to get through 2 litres, am managing 1 litre a day in preparation at minute but DH is laughing as he says we are going through loo paper like wildfire (sorry)  

Well rang MFS (Manchester Fertility Services) yesterday to see if they had received my notes yet and they havent but they said not to worry, will ring again on Monday.  I'm in Lancashire Diane so about an hours drive to clinic and back.  Then off to London to retests Tuesday.

Have finally got my act together regarding trying to get healthy for this next tx and am drinking lots of liquid, doing some exercise (oh my that is so not me!) lots of vegs and no wheat.  Still have a couple of glasses of red though until start stimming, thats my treat.

Taxmin hope that AF hurrys up for you    a little dance for you x

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles, good luck with chasing MFS up, hoping they get your notes soon. I guess the postal strikes can't help.  
Is it just LAD you are having re-tested on Tuesday or the full immune profile?

Hope everyone else is well,

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone 
and thanks a lot for all the good wishes for my birthday, the day was fantastic and we had great celebrations!

Diane, the embryos look perfect, te nausea could be due to implantation, try to stay calm and think positive, I am thinking of you non stop,     and sending you lots of     .  When is your birthday

Sprinkles, I am confident with your preparations for tx this time, good luck on Tuesday, let us know how it goes.

Em, any sign of AF?  Enjoy your rides because you wil have to have a break for a long period!    Good luck with your stimming    .

Tinkel, thanks for the birthday wishes, we had a great time.  I hope you are enjoying your weekend and not getting to stressed about the baby's room etc.

Juicy, it's good to hear from you, soon you will have the babies in your arms!  

DH and I are enjoying the weekend in London, we are off to walk in Hyde Park and enjoy the good weather before he heads back to Holland and I take the train to Horsley, Surrey for my training course which starts tomorrow. My spotting is almost over but I am slowly starting to get calmer.  I think Grabby is getting bigger and my trousers are just too tight and I am no longer in marathon runner shape! All for a good cause though.

lots of love to everyone,

Gabi xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Good Evening Ladies 

Diane - hope you are feeling okay. What's with the fluids (milk and water)? Is that something I should been doing during this next cycle? 

Gabi - Pleased you had a lovely birthday - yes you have loads to celebrate my dear. Enjpy your training course and look forward to getting bigger and bigger!! 

Sprinkles - like Diane you mention drinking loads and also no wheat - is there any reason why? Should I too be doing this? I'm not bad with exercise but have a sweet tooth and do enjoy a glass of vino each night (not when I have embies on board though)! I did eat brazil nuts last time when I fell on as someone told me they were good for helping implantation. Hope you are well and can get moving with your cycle soon. 

Hi to Juicy, Tinkle and co - hope you are all keeping well. 

As for me - AF came on Friday of last week (thanks for the wishes - they worked) so I called the clinic and I need to wait until I'm in full flow before starting on the drugs (which can take ages to come, I'm still spotting now) so I anticipate it'll be around Wed/Thurs of this week I'll be in the clinic to start stimms. I must say I'm feeling more and more aprehensive as the days go on and it couldn't have come at a worse time as my dept. are having to apply for new posts at work and the interviews are set around the time I'll be in for EC/ET - oh well, this is far more important to me. Can anyone give me any tips to help this one implant and stay? On another note, my luteal phase is just 8 days, could this be causing our infertility? I will be speaking to the consultant when I go in about this. 
Hope you are all keeping well and have a nice evening 

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All  

Em, how exciting, sending you lots and lots of luck for this round     Try and ignore work (easier said than done I know). We are merging with another company just now so who knows what that will mean for us as they also have a full comms. department. It's also not ideal as my dept. have to deal with the merger internal and external communications so people are running around like headless chickens. I've been assigned to cover the product comms. while other have taken on the merger activities which means at least I can try ignore it (but then is that a sign that I am not seen as part of the new merged org.?)-who knows and as you say we've got higher life-impacting priorities to worry about. Re: the luteal phase thing, not sure, never come across that one before.

Gabi, I hope the course is going OK and that you are not over-working yourself, put Grabby first-good luck with your Thursday scan!

Sprinkles, I still don't get why Gorgy would measure your DH's LAD   Gabi, did they measure your DH's LAD in Greece? I can't see the logic unless it is simply they need 'a negative sample' to test versus. Sprinkles, good luck with MFS!

Juicy, Tinkel, bettylou, sending hugs,

As for me, going as     as you would expect in the 2WW!!!

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

3 more sleeps until 'OTD'    

Taxmin, have you started stimulation?

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, I am     for you, hope you remain calm and don't go     as I did!  Do you have any plans for Friday/Saturday evening?  Sending you lots of           .  About LAD, they always get my DH blood but I think it's for the booster LIT, but not so sure about it as I just do what Penny tells me to do. 

Sprinkles, hope all is well with you, do you have any news from MFS? Hope you can start soon .

Em, as Diane said, you have other priorities at the moment, and you need to keep your PMA high for this cycle.  Sending you lots of        .  Have you started to stimm?

Tinkel, how are you doing? Hope heartburn is not too bad...

Juicy, not long for you  .

I am doing fine, just knackered with long days of training course and evening reading assignments, not long until Friday and it's over until Monday   I have booked a scan here in the UK tomorrow to bring me peace of mind, hope Grabby is getting bigger.  I dreamt every night this week that Grabby is a boy, I am going to do the pink or blue test as I am too curious to wait 

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Diane72

Hello Gabi,

Good luck with the scan-what is the pink or blue test?? 

D


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
the pink or blue test is a kit you can buy from the USA and you send a few drops of your blood back to them and they have 95% accuracy in telling if it's a boy or girl.  They detect the Y chromossome from the mother's blood, if there is presence of Y it's a boy.  I have two friends who did in the US and got it right. I have already ordered my kit 
I continue to      for you.
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning all

Diane wishing you all the best!!


Gabi won't you get a better result with a scan? good luck with the scan for today...this is going to be the most photographed baby ever. hope you survive the course.

hi Em , Sprinkles, Juicy and others I'm working from home for the next two days so able to post. 

Gabi I've given up on eating dinners, the fear of reflux and even a small biscuit sets off heartburn, also the memory of those morning sickness days is forcing me to steer clear of dinner...but not to worry i make up for it all during the day..had left over Victoria sponge for breakfast yum yum.

xx


----------



## GabiFR

Tinkel,  the scan would only pick up the gender at 18-20 weeks, I am way too impatient for that  
With pink or blue they can tell after 9 weeks, so that's where I'm going!

Diane, I read your diary entry, I am confident tomorrow will be the day of BFP probably very early before you go to Edinburgh.  Have a safe trip.      

Off to my scan now, will let you know how it goes.
Gabi xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Back from scan, Grabby is 4.4cm and looking very good, waving, stretching the legs etc! The haematoma is a lot smaller, what a relief.  I am slowly starting to enjoy being pregnant  !
Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Gabi, that is really wonderful news and I'm so glad that haematoma is shrinking now. I'd never heard of that test from the US-interesting.

Tinkel, thanks for the good wishes- I really, really need them  

Well I did a Clearblue Digital tonight (evening of Day 13) and it says 'pregnant-1-2weeks' but I'm fully aware I could lose it/them any day now so trying to stay balanced emotionally, I've been here 4 times before and I'm going to do my best this time not to fall apart if it all goes wrong. Nonetheless, its a first milestone.  

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
Congratulations!!!
I am very happy for you, although I know you will not be able to relax now.
You got to the first milestone and unfortunately you can't skip this one and go straight to the heartbeat milestone.  Try to stay calm as you are doing everything possible to make it work.  I was so nervous in the beginning that I was talking to DH about having therapy to be able to overcome my fear of m/c, but in Holland it wasn't so easy and I just got better with time.  
I am     for you more than ever.
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

oh brilliant Diane!!! fantastic news 

Gabi also good news that Grabby is growing at such a good rate.

what fantastic news to start the weekend with!!


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Well my HCG test today only showed 29.1 but it is Day 14 post EC so I just need to wait and see what it does in the next few days, I've got another blood tets on Monday  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Diane congrats on BFP hun, have everything in the world crossed for you, and tonnes of prayers for these next few months  

Taxmin glad AF arrived hope you managed to get to stimming this week  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

I've had a nightmare of week with regards to tx and clinics, so much so cant bring myself to talk about it.  To cut a week long story short am now back to Marys after a couple of trips to and fro to MFS, and hopefully will start on next AF which is due any day.  Havent slept all week due to all the stress but ok now and need to get calm in preparation for tx.

xxx


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles,

Sounds like you've had a bit of a nightmare   As you say now its time to try and calm yourself and just focus on the journey ahead. You've come so far since the last cycle, with all the investigations and treatment you've had with Gorgy. I'm sending you lots and lots and lots of good luck for this round    

Taxmin, how are you getting on with treatment?

Gabi, when's Grabby's next scan?

Sending everyone else love, feeling a bit   but trying to take it easy to give this embie the best chance,

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Folks

Wow, Diane - that's fantastic news and I'm   very hard for you that everything is okay. It is so hard to relax but please try - milestone 1 is over so take each day as it comes to each milestone. Thinking about you my dear. 

Gabi - 4.4cm .. that's wonderful news - I'm so pleased for you and not long now until your 12 week milestone. I've not heard of the pink/blue test - how interesting. 

Sprinkles - oh dear, I hope you get things sorted now and you start your cycle soon. 

Tinkle - yumm, cake for beakfast .. love it! 

As for me .. I was at the clinic on Friday and have picked up all the drugs. I'm on Buserallin to reduce my womb thickness and should start on the stimms drugs in about 2 weeks time. The nurse said I could be in for EC/ET during about the first week of December which is a much better date for my work issues. So, I'm back jabbing myself at 10pm each night! It's so funny reading back on my threads saying I'm positive - I woke up Friday morning ready to go to the clinic and started crying! I then felt really emotional all day and don't feel so positive now, but I know I need to keep a PMA so I'm keeping myself busy. 

Take care everyone 
Em xx


----------



## GabiFR

Good morning everyone,

Diane, I am     for you now more than ever.  I hope the HCG more than doubles tomorrow.  I know this is a very difficult time but you need to take little by little, day by day otherwise you will go insane.  I remember that I just wanted to hibernate until 12 weeks, but the multiple scans, blood tests, trip to Athens made me feel better.  I really hope you find some reassurance for you to make you feel better although I have the feeling you are doing everything right to keep this pregnancy.       , we are all here for you.

Sprinkles, sounds like a very hectic week you had. I am sure it will be all worth it.  Hope AF turns up soon and you can start treatment and also get to relax a bit.  Sending you lots of    .

Em, good luck on your tx this time, try to relax and December will come quick enough.  I am    for you, really really wish you a different outcome this time.  Are you still riding your horse?  You should do it as it will be a long time before you can go do it again!

Tinkel,  Hope you are having a good weekend.

I am doing well, yesterday I did an easy 1 hour indoor cycle session and felt superb, I really miss my exercise and it helped improve my mood from 0 to 10!  I haven't had any bleeding and really feel that some easy exercise will help my PMA and mood, I am listening to my body and making sure that I drink plenty of water and keep on a confortable effort area.  Off to the UK today for another 3 days of training, and I don;t look forward to it.  My next scan is on Thursday, I think they will do the nucal translucency then.  DH are off to Mauritius for a break of 8 days next Friday which I can't wait.    We were originally booked to go in the beginning of October but with the bleeding etc we had to postpone it.

Lots of hugs to everyone,
Gabi xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Diane - any news my dear? Thinking about you xx

Gabi - Oh yes, I'm still riding. Did a cross country course the other day and fell off .. ouch! Got a bit of whiplash I think as my neck is painful to touch. 
I'm pleased you are back doing gentle exercise and feel better and I hope you have a fantastic time in Mauritius - I'm sure you will. 

xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been out of touch for a bit. Have been so tired that have pretty much just coped with work, dogs and tea and not a lot else. Haven't been on the computer a lot, so have got really behind with you all.

Firstly, Diane, that's great news that the treatment worked and you're pregnant although I know you're probably very tense. Sending you a lot of   and prayers that this one stays put.

Taxmin and Sprinkles, glad you're starting soon. Sprinkles sounds like you've had a very stressful week. Hope that's all the stress out of the way and you sail through treatment. Taxmin, ouch about the whiplash...glad you're enjoying the riding still though. Good luck to you both and  

Gabi, wow you've had so many scans! Sounds like Grabby is thriving and glad for you that the bleeding has stopped. Have a lovely relaxing break...very jealous!


Tinkel, hope the heartburn has improved and you and the baby are both fine. Although I've stopped feeling sick I seem to have lost all enthusaism for food which is very odd as it's always been a major preoccupation of mine!

Juicygem, great to see your twin bump! Hope all 3 of you are well. Have you finished work yet?

As for me, not a lot to report...Have had very early starts for work which have left me really wiped out, especially as having to get up in he night to wee then can't go back to sleep! Hoping to get more energy soon, keep reading about blooming in books but feel far from it at the moment! Waiting for next Tuesday to come around as will have 12 week scan and probably the nuchal test. Although my clothes are starting to feel tighter, I need to reach that milestone to truly believe it honestly is real. See, still  !

Hope everyone has a good, calm week. Have been thinking of you all even though not posting. Sending a lot of love and   and some extra       for you Diane.

Bettylou xxx


----------



## Diane72

On my phone so will keep it short- Hcg has only risen to 43 from 29 in 3 days, so really not looking good. Another test on Wed. D


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
I hope it picks up, just to remind you that when I got to Athens at 5+6 weeks, my HCG was the SAME as 5 days before and with the progesterone we managed to save Grabby.  Did you also have your progesterone checked?
I am       for you.
Gabi xxx


----------



## Diane72

Gabi,

Yes they tested my progesterone, its looking OK.

I'm in need of a miracle!  

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
I am        more than ever for you.  Hang in there.
Gabi xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Diane - just a quick one to say I'm thinking about you and     everything is okay xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning all

Diane what level was your progesterone?? it has to be way above 40 for it to be OK, 40 is even low. I've a lady on abroadies who kept an eye on her level and did the same as Gabi was able to give her system a real boost and is now well and truly pregnant.

Bettylou I'm feeling just fine now, but that is at 26 weeks, well to be honest i think I'm past the blooming stage, my face is swollen and this belly sticks out a mile..can't get close to the wash up basin...wonder if that such a bad thing. DP did the vacuuming this morning...I'm not risking bending down now that the heartburn has eased off...but if you are only 12 weeks then you still have a while of not feeling your best ahead of you. with MS being as bad as i had it i still have an aversion to food, i have to make a real effort to force myself to eat proper meals even if it's only a small helping.

Gabi enjoy your hols!!

wishing you all well xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hi Tinkel,

My progesterone was 177, so seems OK........

Glad everything is progressing well,

Taxmin, thanks for the  , hope all is going well with you?

D x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey girlies

Diane sending you a million trillion best wishes for your next test and hope those levels are creeping up  

Taxmin hope the down regging is going ok and not making you feel too pants  

Bettylou cant believe you're nearly at twelve weeks already, where on earth does the time go..

Gabi, Tinkel and everyone hope you're all ok.

Me just still waiting for AF to arrive then start on short protocol.  Not feeling too cracking if I'm honest, not looking forward to Christmas, my birthday, the treatment, or my friend giving birth any day after her first attempt at IVF which coincidentally was at the same time as my first FET.  Cant help thinking it could have been me, and its not.  Lots of tears coming when I'm on my own at the moment, god knows what I'm going to be like if this cycle fails, that more than anything is scaring me at the moment.  I'm going to shut up now as I'm tired of listening to myself and keep making myself upset.

Hope everyone is ok and doing well, love to everyone xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,  just to let you know that I still have hopes for your little one and I am     for you.

Sprinkles,  I think I understand the feeling and fear, at my 7th attempt I had a terrible time, I cried a lot, but you need to concentrate in all the investigations and immune tx you had to make this work.  Try to rescue the PMA somehow, I know it's hard but the most difficult things in life are almost always the most rewarding, hang in there and we are here for you. Hopefully AF comes and you can start soon  

Em, how's the down regging going?  I hope you are not too sore from your fall, enjoy it while you can though!

Bettylou, we are soon reaching the 12w milestone, I am also feeling my clothes very tight and hope the tiredness goes away this Friday.  My scan is on Thursday and they will see if they can do the nuchal translucency exam, I had already had my blood taken for it, just hope all goes fine.  I am also getting up to wee (twice or 3 times) and sometimes I have trouble getting back to sleep, I heard it gets better though.    Will you want to know if it's boy or girl? 

Tinkel, you think you are big at 26weeks, I want to know how you will be feeling at 38w!  Hope your heartburn doesn't come back.

I am counting the days for our holiday and also to see Grabby on Thursday, hopefully he/she will be big enough to have the nuchal translucency exam done and I can relax a bit more.  I am really happy to soon each the 12 week milestone, hang in there Grabby!

lots of hugs,
Gabi


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning all

wow Diane that is a good reading...come on HCG!!!

Sprinkles we understand your emotions, it is soo frustrating. like Gabi said empower yourself with knowledge...understand your system and regain an element of control, you will feel much more positive. 

Em keep us posted.

Bettylou sleep becomes a thing of the past make the most of it now because for some reason once baby starts to kick and move about you keep waking up at night...I've black rings around my eyes sooo wish i could go to sleep for a week!!

Oh Gabi this beach ball is so huge already... if it is going to get any bigger what will i do!! I'm already wobbly on my feet and out of breath...this nice guy just jumped up and offered me a seat on the train this morning...now that makes me all tearful. my last day in the office will be the 22 Jan, boy that is around the corner.

Enjoy your hols, so wish i was going some place warm and sunny, think we will be staying home till after the birth. DP offered for me to join him in Switzerland and stay on for the weekend...do a bit of hill walking...is he nuts!! yeah we can do the walking but I'll be on his back!!

good luck with your scans and an extra hug for Sprinkles xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Diane - fingers crossed the HCG keeps rising x

Sprinkles - oh hun. I know exactly how you are feeling. Christmas, birthday, and friends giving birth all add extra pressure to the thoughts that 'it must work'. You have done so much already to understand your body and you did find reasons why you haven't fallen pregnant so that's a good thing right? Tinkle says some good words - please try not to focus on the negative and take each day at a time. First step is your AF coming - when's that due? Then, get started on the down regging - don't think too far in the future and listen, if you can't make your feelings known here, where can you? We are all ears, well eyes! Take care and hurry up and come on so we can be on the ride together again! 

Gabi - good luck for Thurs. What's the nuchal test thingy? 

Tinkle, Juicy, and everyone else take care xx

Em xx


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles, sending you a  . We all know how you feel, there's so much riding on it that it feels unbearable. I found it very hard to get through November and December last year, so understand lovey. Try to grab back some  , it's got to help. Sending you some good luck, love and happy wishes xxx

Diane, hope those levels have gone up today...thinking of you xxx

Gabi, good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Taxmin, hope you're feeling ok so far...thinking of you too and hoping you get a BFP x

Tinkel, lord you sound tired. Your DH certainly is crazy if he thinks hill walking is gonna help with that!

Bettylou xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Ah you guys, now I'm crying cos you're all so great  

Thank you for your kind thoughts, am gearing myself for a huge kick up the behind, its taking a while but it'll come.

AF arrived today, so off to get drugs tomorrow and have bloods done so Taxmin looks like I'm just in the queue for the ride hun x  Am on short protocol so no down regging for me, should be a quick two weeks hopefully and then EC.

Good luck for exam tomorrow Gabi, dont know what a nuchal translucency exam is?  What do you discover from this?  Hope everythings ok xx

Love and hugs to everyone else hope you are all ok and taking it easy and looking after those bumps, large or small


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sprinkles, sending you a thousand hugs,  , we can get through this together   As Em says focus on one step at a time and your AF is the first milestone!    

Bettylou, Gosh 12 weeks, time flies, good luck!

Gabi, good luck for your scan on Thursday, you know I will be thinking of you AND have a GREAT holiday  

Em, how's the down-regging going? remember to keep drinking lots of fluid!  

Tinkel, 22 Jan really isn't that long it will come before you know it! Glad to hear there are few nice people in the world that give up their seat!

As for me, my hcg was 100.8 today so I am 'back in the game' for now but know it could turnaround again anyday, pray for a miracle for me!  

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, I am so happy that your HCG is picking up, come on embie, we are all      so much for you!  Hang in there Diane, sending you tones of     

Sprinkles, I am so happy we are able to help, don't feel embarrassed, I think we are a group of ladies here who have been through so much and we all know how hard it is and difficult go through the disappointments, picking up the pieces, the fear and anxiety of starting again.    Great news AF came,say goodbye because you won't see her for a long time now   .

Em, I hope you are enjoying your horse riding this coming weekend (if weather permits), no falling please  , how is the down regging going?

Tinkel, I can't wait to hear from you in January, I hope we can get together so I can hear your complaints about the basketball belly then!  

Bettylou, are you going to celebrate the Friday milestone?   Good luck on your scan next week.

I got the result from pink or blue and Grabby turns out to be a BOY!  DH is jumpind, singing and dancing, I am happy but just want to find out about the nuchal test tomorrow.  I will let you know how it goes, I so hope it is all fine    

Night night everyone, 
lots of love,
Gabi

Some information about the NT
"A nuchal translucency (NT) scan is a screening test which assesses whether your baby is likely to have Down's syndrome. A screening test can only estimate the risk of your baby having Down's, whereas a diagnostic test, such as CVS or amniocentesis will give you a definite diagnosis (but also carries a small risk of miscarriage).

How is the NT scan performed? 

An ultrasound scan must be performed between 11 weeks and 13 weeks plus six days of pregnancy. Before 11 weeks the scan is technically difficult because the baby is so tiny and, after 14 weeks, any excess fluid may be absorbed by the baby's developing lymphatic system. 

The scan is usually done through your tummy, but occasionally it's necessary to have a vaginal scan, which will give better views. There is no risk to you or your baby and it should not be too uncomfortable. Read about vaginal scans in our overview of scans. 

To accurately date your pregnancy, the person performing the scan, called a sonographer, will measure your baby from the top of his head to the bottom of his spine. She will then measure the width of the NT. The skin will appear as a white line, and the fluid under the skin will look black. You will be able to see your baby's head and spine, limbs, hands and feet on the screen. Some major abnormalities may be excluded at this scan, but it's recommended you also have a detailed anomaly scan at about 20 weeks."


----------



## Diane72

Gabi,

CONGRATULATIONS on your little BOY    

Good luck with the nuchal test. 

I also just felt I had to say avoid amniocentesis tests my Mum miscarried a perfectly formed tiny baby due to having one (we buried him properly with my grandparents and named him David), nurses tend to play down the risk but when you check the stats. there are significant risks associated.

Again Congratulations, I'm so pleased for you  

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi brilliant you were sure it was a boy and didn't Penny say so as well...you must let us know the name, keep with your own tradition. would be brilliant to catch up and us all have either bumps or bundles of joy. good luck with the nucal, insist that the nurse talks to you and explains what she's looking at..ours just kept quiet and we were so nervous and hated the whole experiance.

Diane i just dug my heals in when DP mentioned an amnio...him being much older than me..told him i wasn't going and he'd have to drag me kicking and screaming...he's a great visualiser...the mental image was enough...i agree there are massive risks.

Sprinkles the short protocol is brilliant and quick...some advice be sure to take progesterone a huge dose from three days before ET, stagger them and also Oestrogin to build up that lining so that it is all a soft cushion for those embies...eat loads of steak now that you are stimulating...drink litres of milk and what the hec throw in a few acupuncture sessions if you can...all this will keep you so busy you won't have time to panic and worry. try oestrogin it has to be taken around the clock, my short protocol ET was delayed because my lining wasn't right...insist with the clinic if you can. stay away from asprin till 5 or more days after ET, but have some while you stimulating only the very mild baby one. 

hi Em and Bettylou

as for me...well DP has been away for a few days..not sure if i like it or not...he is so active..at least i've managed to have some sleep. baby is playing football and it's clock must have changed because it's so active during the day what a blessing now i can get the rest i need at night.




xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi ladies,
just a quick post that the nuchal tet came perfect and the risk of down sindrome is 1 in 23000, they said I don't need amnioscentesis.  Grabby is 5.7cm now and very active, DH and I are over the moon. I'll be back later for personals.
Diane, any news from today?  Sedning you lots of    .
Gabixx


----------



## Taxmin31

Good Afetnoon Ladies

Just a quick one ... 
Bettylou - thanks for your words and I hope you are well 
Sprinkles - yipeeeeee! That's great news. I am actually Down Regging even though I'm on SP - what's that all about? I'll be starting the stimms on the 13th Nov (hopefully) with a view to having EC/ET week comm 23rd Nov - all being well. So, if you're not DR, maybe we'll be on together - great! 
Diane - 100.8 - I'm so very very pleased    When will you next test?   this continues xx
Gabi - A Boy!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news and fab news about the test. Wow, this really seems to be a positive thread so far! 
Tinkle - pleased you can now sleep on a night 

Take care all 

Em xx


----------



## Diane72

Gabi, great news on the nuchal! 

Em, thanks for the   sending you lots of  . How lovely that you and Sprinkles will be cycle buddies again!

Gabi, Em, my next test is on Saturday so will know 'nothing' until then. I have an intralipids tomorrow with Healthcare at Home

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey girlies

Diane ~ great news that your levels have increased again......



Gabi ~ wow fantastic on a double scale, how fab you know its a boy , and doubly fab that nuchal scan showed everything was good , thanks for the information by the way, very informative x

Tinkel ~ thanks for the tips, have been prescribed gestone along with cyclogest this time so thats a definate improvement to my meds I think. Am on with the milk, brazil nuts, chicken, and pineapple juice at the moment and will have a big fat juicy steak at weekend, not really a steak girl but will go for it. Glad you're getting a little sleep x

Taxmin ~ oh we're going to be so close together with dates, they estimate that my EC will be w/c 16th, so just a tad before yourself, but we'll have the mental 2WW together, as my 2WW is 17 days  Hope you're feeling ok luvvie x

Officially on the roller coaster today, first injection this afternoon. Hoping to have an intralipids next week maybe, need to sort my diary out.

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Diane72

Good evening all,

Sprinkles congratulations on hitting the 'first injection' milestone!  

Em, don't really understand why your down-regulating if you are on the short protocol, I thought that was the key difference between long and short protocol?   

Gabi, when's your next scan?

Tinkel, hope you are still managing to get some sleep. 

Bettylou, is it next Tuesday you have your 12 week scan?

Hugs to everyone  

I called Care to book my scan and they gave me a date of 30th Nov, when I would be 8 weeks 3 days pregnant as that is their normal practice (!) So I promptly got on the phone and booked another scan with Dr. Gorgy for 6 weeks 1 day pregnant on Nov 14th. I have never got past 6 weeks 3 days so I want to at least know how far its got. I don't want to miscarry and not even know if there was a sac, fetal pole etc. I had another intralipids today and I have another HCG tomorrow, I'll let you now how it goes as soon as I do!!!

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

Quick update before DH and I pop out for lunch. HCG is now 381, so still low for this stage, but doubling.

D x


----------



## Sprinkles

Great news its still doubling Diane, keep going hun this time I'm sure will be the one xxx  Also thanks for info just read on DrG thread about gestone injections, didnt know there was an patient information leaflet, they didnt give me one, just gave me the gestone, no syringes, no needles nothing was going to go to my GP for advice but I'll try the leaflet first, and to be honest have plenty of needles from previous txs.  Do you really have to use the green ones though can you not use a thinner one?


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles,

It needs to be 'intramuscular' which is why it needs to be the longer green needles. Although, as I said icing beforehand really does make a BIG difference and really make sure it is in the upper *outer * quadrant of your  . If its a bit more central it does hurt more. Your DH is also supposed to do 'a slight pull back' once the needle is in to check you haven't hit a vein or anything before plunging the needle in.

Hope this helps,

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Gulp.... thanks Diane x


----------



## Diane72

You get used to it don't worry. My Dh had a bit of a needle phobia before then and I told him tough luck as I have to do everything else. It's amazing he's now an expert. I have to say I prefer it to the pessaries as it's over and done with quickly, it's clean and I don't get all the side effects I used to get when I was on 3-4 pessaries per day. 

Good Luck!

Dx


----------



## Taxmin31

Just popped on while DH is cooking Sunday dinner, waiting for his mum to come over. Oh - the needle business sounds painful - good luck woth that. 

Diane - looking good my dear - we'll all keep   for you my dear. 

Sprinkles - how you feeling? Any brighter? 

Gabi - Are you on your jollies now? 

Hi to everyone else - going now to help with dinner

Have a good evening

xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey Taxmin

I'm not too bad hun, feeling a little better, just coasting along really, feel numb which is better than feeling down so thats a bonus.  I'll be fine just got to get through this.  Stomach is getting nice and bloated but not too much yet.

How you feeling hun?  Down regging going ok?  I like Diane am confused that you've been told short protocol but down regging, thats odd, anyways still soon be Friday and hopefully you can start stimming xxx

Hi to all you other lovely ladies and hope you've all had a good weekend x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Taxim down regging is normal it gives them better control over your system..you will be on a slightly lower dose of buseralin taken with the rest of the meds until they get closer to EC...you will be ok.

Diane brilliant telling hubby!!...yes those injections were very painful..i stopped mine after 8 weeks...there is a new argument that there isn't a need to continue after then.

love to all xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sprinkles, how's stimulation going? do you have a scan booked in?

Tinkel, I think if I got as far as 8 weeks they would have a war on their hands if they tried to stop any of my medications!

Em, when do you start stimulation?

Gabi, hope you are having a lovely, relaxing time on holiday.

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Good afternoon All 

Sprinkles - pleased you're feeling a bit better. 

Tinkle - thanks for the details .. that explains it as my cycle is irratic! 

Diane - I start stimms on hopefully this Friday. I'll be at the clinic at 8.20 for I assume a scan and then all being well - starting on the next lot of jabs. 

Love to everyone

Em x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sprinkles, good luck for your scan on Thursday (saw it on the other thread).   Hopng you have lots of nice follies growing!

Em, good luck for Friday  

Hugs to everyone else,

My HCG today was 871, so a 3 day rather than a 2 day doubling, I really need a miracle for this pregnancy to turn around especially with such low HCG levels at 5 weeks 4 days!  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Diane


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Diane, I'm wishing really hard that a miracle happens for you this time...come on babies, stay with Diane    .
I hope you're ok Diane and able to relax a little bit from worrying. Do you have more intralipids planned? Sending you   and love xxx

Sprinkles - hope the stimming is going well and good luck for your scan...  they see lots of perfect follicles full of eggs. Have got everything crossed for you lovey. Hope you're feeling a litle better  
(Hope your   isn't too sore already!)

Taxmin - hope your Sunday dinner was delicious   How is down regging? Hope it's not driving you round the bend. Hope you get to start stimms on Friday as planned...good luck with your scan too  

Hi Tinkel  


Gabi, guess you're on your hols, hope your enjoying yourself!


As for me, I went for my 12 week scan yesterday and all was well, so over the moon! It was a nuchal scan as well so will get result from that once they get my blood results, but the sonographer said that scan looked good. Got a nice new pic for my fridge door and feel like I'm proper pregnant now...have been enjoying telling people at last. Seeing the midwife tomorrow afternoon, so it's all happening. I hope so much that your treatments all work out this time girlies so that we can share the magic. Thinking about you all and sending love xxx
Bettylou


----------



## Sprinkles

Ah bettylou thats lovely, hopefully you'll be able to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy, great news hun x

Taxmin hope you're still sane on the down regging x

Hi everyone else hope you're all ok and keeping well.  Off for scan tomorrow to see how follies are doing, very uncomfortable and swollen.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi all!!

Diane pray the little one hangs in there...this has to be your turn!!

Bettylou good news!!

Taxim and Sprinkles keep us posted.

Gabi let us know how the golf and sunshine is we don't get to see much here.

oh ladies i've some exciting news...DP asked me to marry him!! yes with bump and all we will be getting married on the 29/11/2009!!! what a mad rush to put it all together but it's going to be fun.

love to all xxx


----------



## Diane72

Tinkel, thats wonderful news- congratulations!!!!! How perfect!   

Sprinkles, good luck with the scan tomorrow, I hope there are lots of lovely follies there,

Taxmin, not long now until stimulation!

Bettylou, 12 week scan, wonderful, it must all feel so 'real' now  

Gabi,. hope DH, Grabby and you are having a relaxing time

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Tinkle -     Congratulations my dear - great news!!! 

Diane - hang on in there my dear -   that the little embies stay with you and snuggle in nicely. 

Sprinkles - hope your scan goes well tomorrow - let us know what happens. I can't believe your already checking your follies - oh well, I'll catch you up soon xx

Bettylou - DR is fine - been really emotional this week and work's been getting me down, but I'm okay. Congratulations on your 12 week scan - what a fab point to be at. Yes, you can enjoy it now and show off the scan photo that will look like a baby

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Diane72

Taxmin, hope all goes well tomorrow and you start stimulation

Sprinkles, hope everything has gone well today

Hugs to everyone else, 

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Diane    

Taxmin sorry you're feeling pants luvvie, hopefully stimming tomorrow for you and getting you feeling better x

Tinkel wow thats brilliant news, and so soon, how exciting for you both, congratulations

Scan went well got 16 follies so not surprised am feeling uncomfortable and rather queasy, hoping they're good quality and continue to grow, back on Saturday for another scan and then guess will be given date next week for EC.  Just going with the flow as not holding out much hope for this tx and last chance saloon for me.


----------



## bettylou

to you and your DP Tinkel!

Taxmin, hope you feel better once injections start...horrid feeling pooh when work is crappy as well  

Sprinkles, no wonder you feel so bloated and uncomfortable. 16 follies sounds promising...  they're the best quality. Sending you some  ...this is going to be your turn      

Diane, still praying for you and sending  .

Night all

Bettylou xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Just a quick update from me - had scan this morning and all was well so I start stimms tonight. 

If I respond as well as I did last time, I could be going for collection/transfer w/c 23rd - a week earlier than I thought .. good news! I'm back at the clinic next Thurs for a scan to see how things are progressing. 

Diane - how are you feeling? 

Sprinkles - 16 follies!! Wow .. let's know when the collection and transfer is - surely soon 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Taxmin   great to hear all is 'good to go' and you start stimulation  

Sprinkles, 16 is a wonderful number   its a good start point for getting some nice quality embies    

Hugs to everyone else  

I was so convinced it was 'all over' today that I insisted on having another HCG and turned up at Gorgy's office at 8.30am. I spent the whole day on the edge of tears and then on the train on the way back a Mum, Dad, toddler and baby all sat round me and when the lady whipped out her boob and started breast feeding I just couldn't hack it anymore and had to move seat and burst into floods of tears in the seat further down the carriage    Anyway Gorgy's secretary just called and the HCG is 1698 so still rising very slowly but very low for 6 weeks.

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Wey hey Taxmin we're going to be 2ww buddies again, great news on you starting stimming, another step nearer x

Diane keep going hun, its rising and thats good and doesnt matter if you go every day for HCG you do whatever it takes hun.  When do you have a scan?


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

I had a scan today (6 weeks 1 day) but its only measuring 5 weeks 2 days and at the moment its just an empty gestational sac. Mr Gorgy wasn't too hopeful but said to have another scan in 10 days. I have a scan booked in at CARE on the 30th Nov and I also have an NHS appointment next Thursday where I'll try get them to scan me but overall not looking great  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Thinking of you Diane and so hoping its just a late starter and that your scan next week gives a little more hopeful news.  I cant really say any more to help the situation but do want you to know am really praying for you hun, so want this to be your time xxx

AFM follies not quite growing fast enough, from 16 only 4 are ready, with 2 coming up on the inside lane, they've decided to leave me another day so trigger should be tomorrow with EC on Tuesday, so now am hoping that whatever we get are tough cookies and do their stuff, would love frosties but not being greedy and to be honest would be grateful for just one worth putting back.


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles,

I hope they get some nice juicy ones, there's still a little time for 'catch-up' sending you lot sof growing vibes   

Taxmin, hope the stimms. are going well

I hate this feeling of just 'waiting for it to happen'  

Dx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, I have been thinking a lot about you and really hope the little fighter hangs in there.  I cannot imagine how tough it must be for you at the moment and I am sending you lots of     , you really deserve to be successful in this journey. All my prayers for you     and your little fighter.  Hang in there, we are all here for you.

Sprinkles, try to relax for the next days (easier said than done) as the follies can really develop until Tuesday.  I am    that you have great eggs on EC and this is your time.

Taxmin, great news you are starting to stimm, not long to go now.  Hope all goes well with your scan on Thursday    

Tinkel,  CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so  happy for you!!!  Is it going to be just the 2 of you or some bigger celebrations?

Bettylou, congratulations on the 12 week scan and nuchal test! It is a great milestone to reach, I am sure you are really enjoying being pregnant now    Have you started to spread the news?

Ladies, the holidays were great, Mauritius is a paradise but it just went too quick, DH and I were heartbroken to leave, it was sunny 30C, we did some sailing, played golf and even did some slow running.  I am just not ready to come back to real life in Holland  , I am glad we can have a late morning tomorrow as the flight was very long.

lots of love,
Gabi xxx


----------



## bettylou

Diane, hoping too that things improve and you do have a late starter. Thinking of you and praying for a miracle  

Sprinkles, I'm sure you're going to get some good strong embies from those eggs, stay positive hun  

Taxmin, hope you're feeling a bit better. Good news that EC might be sooner than you thought. Sending  .

Gabi, your holiday sounds lovely and relaxing...hope you can keep the holiday spirit for a bit!

It's DH's birthday tomorrow, so looking forward to spending a relaxing day together.

Love to all

Bettylou xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Would just like to annouce the arrive of my two beautiful children on Monday 9th of November 2009 at 10.34am and 11 am            

Daniel weighed in at 4lbs 12 oz and Amy weighed in at 4lbs 3 oz

I did the whole thing on just gas and air...

My gorgeous son Daniel is now home with and is currently snoozing next his Daddy. My beautiful daughter is still in special care recovering from her traumatic breech delivery. Hope she will back home with us soon.

I will write my birth story...quite a dramatic one...as soon as I have the strength.

Love and bump rubs to all juicygem xxx


----------



## Diane72

Congratulations Juicy!!!!   

Sprinkles, good luck with EC!!!!

Taxmin, do you have a scan booked in to check how your stimulation is going?

Gabi, Tinkel, Bettylou sending you lots of    

I started spotting last night and there was dark brown blood on wiping this morning, but it seems to have calmed down, lets see what the next 48 hours brings.

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Diane, hope the spotting calms down completely. I know all you can do is wait and see so sending you some strength and hugs  

Juicy, congratulations! Hope you're recovering well and baby Amy comes home to you soon. Daniel looks gorgeous. Really happy for you  

Sprinkles, did you have EC today? Hope it went well hun x

Taxmin, hoping you're keeping on an even keel and stimms are ok x

Gabi, how are you feeling? Back at work yet? Take it steady  

Just got back from taking dogs for a longish walk (well long for me at the moment  ) and now sitting enjoying large cuppa tea and cake...lovely!


----------



## Diane72

Unfortunately my HCG has dropped from 1698 to 1328    

After 5 miscarriages, including going to the best clinics in the country and doing every kind of treatment going (IVIG, LIT, intralipids, clexane, oestrogen, gestone, prednisolone, high dose folic acid), I need to think of other options. I've sent a request for information from '******************'.

Feeling devastated that we have finally hit 'the end of the road' for this part of the journey  

Dx


----------



## bettylou

Diane, I'm so sorry.


----------



## GabiFR

Diane,
Words cannot express how sorry I am for you.      
You have done everything and tried everything and I think you are very brave for that.  We will be ther for you with any choice you make forward, my heart goes out with you and DH at this sad moment.
Gabi xx


----------



## juicygem

Dear Diane,

So sorry to hear your sad news   

Thinking of you 

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Oh Diane am so very sorry hun, words cannot convey how so sorry I am, so going to send you some   and just to let you know am here for you if you need to cry, rant, rave whatever.  Take care of yourself and DH  

Juicy congratulations and hoping that Amy is home soon with her brother Daniel and her mummy and daddy x

Off for my last bath for a while, EC tomorrow and got to be up at crack of dawn to get there, back on in a couple of days x


----------



## Diane72

Thanks all, for your kind support    

Sprinkles good luck for EC, let us know how it goes

Sending fairydust to everyone else    

Diane x


----------



## Diane72

****************** phoned, I have an appointment at 11am on Friday-feeling nervous and excited  

Dx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, that's good news, good luck on Friday.  I hope you are not in (physical) pain now.  Sending you massive hugs    .

Sprinkles, good luck today, I hope you get great eggies and superb embryos for ET.  Let us know how it goes.

Bettylou, how are you doing?  I hope you are feeling in the blooming stage at the pregnancy (I am not yet).

Taxmin, I hope all is well with you.

Juicygem, congratulations on the arrival of Daniel and Amy, hopefully she is soon with you and DH.

Tinkel, how are the wedding preparations going on?

I finally get to feel ms, better defined as all day very bad sickness at almost 14 weeks.  I had to come back home from work to rest.  The doctor said it's ok but to watch out for dehydration. It could be the beginning of a flu or exhaustion from the long trip and not sleeping so well after Mauritius.  I don't complain though and feel very grateful to be where I am after all my failures.  Just hope to get better soon.  

lots of love and    to everyone,

Gabi xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey ladies

Diane ~ thats quick your appointment, hoping you're ok xxx    

AFM well have to say am really pleased that I went back to Marys, the clinic was brilliant today, all brand spanking new ward, theatre the lot, way better.  Went down first, nervous as heck all I wanted was not to remember anything through the sedation, and hey presto dont remember anything, no stirrups nothing was amazing.  Nurses were lovely, Dr was a lady I'd seen before so that helped as she is also extremely nice.  Upshot is we got 12 eggs which is brill, not sure on the quality but hey am pleased.  Only downside is that feel a lot more tender and sore this time, very delicate but have some painkillers and hot water bottle to help.

Also clinic seemed to have changed their protocol as dont automatically do day 2 transfers only now, will potentially do day 3's which is great, so in Thursday or Friday for ET.  Will find out tomorrow when they ring to tell us how many fertilised.

I know it sounds ridiculous with having such a "good" day but still not getting hopes up or anything, just going with the flow.

Gabi ~ take care of yourself, take it easy x

Taxmin ~ hows the stimming going?  you had any scans yet?

Love to all x


----------



## Taxmin31

Good Evening Ladies 

Diane - I was so sorry to read your news. You really have done all you can and now you're moving onto the next chapter. Good luck for Friday and let us know how you get on. xx 

Sprinkles - Pleased you are feeling positive and 12 eggs is great. Rest now in preparation for ET on Thurs/Fri and fingers crossed you have loads of lovely fertilised embryos.

Gabi - take care of yourself. Pleased you've had a wonderful holiday and it's good to have you back. 

Juicy - wow your babies are here! Congratulations!!!!! Daniel looks gorgeous xx

Betty - Hope you and your DH and a nice day for his birthday. What dogs do you have? 

AFM, well I'm having a terrible week. Had really bad flu symptoms since last Fri and I've been off work this week. I've got to interview for my own job on Fri so could do without being ill, and I've got a scan on Thursday with another one on Saturday with the possibility of EC on Mon and I'm worried that if I'm ill they won't do it. Has anyone been in this situation or know the rules? I have a bad cough and am very 'chesty'. 
I'm also incredibly tearful and burst into tears at the slightest thing ... I'm assuming it's the injections and being ill that's causing me to be totally irrational - don't need to be like that in my interview though!!! 
Good night to everyone

Em xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Oh no Taxmin sounds like you've had a mare of a week.  Is there any possibility you can put your interview off until after you've had tx?  Do your company know about your tx as I'm sure they'd understand if they do. If EC isnt til next Monday then hopefully you'll be feeling better by then, dont think it should be an issue unless you're having GA rather than sedation.  Good luck for scan on Thursday and hoping you feel better soon x

PS dont worry about the tears it'll be a mixture of everything, I'm a gibbering wreck x


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles, wonderful to hear you got such a wonderful number of eggs, keeping my fingers crossed for some wonderful fertilisation for you.

Taxmin, oh my dear you do sound under the weather   Why don't you ring the clinic and ask them about your EC or ask them at your scan-it may put your mind at ease. The work thing is rubbish, I can relate to it, we've just merged and now is not the time for me to be sick or working from home as there is a whole duplicate department to mine so some of us will have to go  .  Sending you lots and lots of hugs     Re:bursting into tears remember your hormones are all over the place with these drugs.

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Hi girls

Diane, hope you're ok love, sending more       . I hope that your appointment on Friday gives you some renewed hope and a way forward for the future. 

Sprinkles, that's really good news...12 eggs, amazing. Bet they're doing their thing now and you're going to get really great news re fertilisation...sending good luck vibes to that lab    . Hope you're feeling a little better physically.

Ah Taxmin, sounds like you're really going through it this week. Can your interview be postponed purely because you're unwell? Hope you'll be over the worst of it by Monday and fine for EC. Don't worry about the tears..have a good cry. You've got so much to deal with and so many drugs floating around that it's no surprise really. Sending big   and hope you start to feel better quickly. We have got 2 Border Terriers by the way  

Gabi, hope your flu symptoms don't develop into full illness. Hope you're resting and drinking lots. Poor poorly girls  


Not much to report from me...back from work and taking it easy now. Thinking about raiding the cupboard for DH's birthday chocolate! (Obviously for the baby, not for me  )

Look after yourselves all and lots of love,

Bettylou xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Sprinkles, saw on the other board 6 fertilised? Sending your embies lots of nice growing/dividing vibes!!!   

Taxmin, did you have a scan today? how did it go?

Bettylou, I think youhave the perfect excuse for 'chocolate raiding' just now-make th emost of it!

Gabi, how are you doing/feeling?

As for me I just got my next HCG back today and it had dropped all the way down to 293, so rapidly leaving my system,

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Diane, as already said, I hope your meeting on Friday brings you renewed hope and turns the page to a brand new and successfull chapter for you and DH's life.  With your strength and determination I am sure you will get there, it has just been very tough and full of obstacles but it will be worth at the end    

Sprinkles, great number of eggies, I hope you had good news today on the fertilization rate and they develop to great embies for ET. You really deserve to be successful this time.    

Em, you poor thing, can you ask to postpone the onterview?  It's too much on your plate for now and you can and should cry if you feel like it.  The hormones are all over the place and we also build the pressure as we embark on the tx journey again. We are here for you if you need our support, what I love about our thread is that we have all been through very tough journeys and it hasn't been easy for any of us, so we all understand the difficulties of trying again and the emotional side of it.  I am thinking of you hun.

I am still not feeling good today and will probably go to the GP tomorrow.  I spent the whole day in the sofa and tried to eat as healthy as I could to get better soon, I just feel like I have the worst hangover of my life and all my energy has been drained.  I hope Grabby is fine and I get better soon.

Gabi xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey ladies

Diane   are you going back to Gorgy/Care for them to give you any further advice/feedback?  I was wondering as well you know it could be worth contacting the lady who took over from Alan Beer in US, think she's called Jane Reed but not sure, she may be able to help with other reasonings etc.  But in your own time, do take care of yourself and allow a lot of "Diane" time  

Taxmin hope scan went well  

Gabi sorry you're not feeling great hun, you put your feet up and chill and look after yourself and Grabby, hopefully doc can give you something tomorrow to pick you up  

Bettylou babs definately needs chocolate   you raid hun  

Well yes out of the 12 eggs 6 have fertilised, am really pleased.  Am scheduled in for ET on Friday morning unless things deteriorate and then I'll be in tomorrow, so am hoping get a day 3 transfer rather than 2.  Keep saying that word "hoping" and then kick myself.  Need to take it easy and go through the motions  .

Also need to go to GP for gestone injection training first thing Friday morning, before ET.  Anyone who's had gestone have you had this on a fresh cycle BEFORE ET?  Consultant just gave me the drug and said take on the day of ET, nothing about before or after and also as dont have any needles/syringes or instructions need to take full advantage of GPs appointment on Friday.  Seriously dont think it will be an issue as its intramuscular and nowhere near ET will be so wont interfere with catheter or anything.

Love to everyone x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hiya all

Gabi oh can't resist a giggle...so sorry hun but it's only fair gosh that ms i had was simply terrible..it wouldn't be fair if you didn't have a bit of it...only teasing xx

Diane wish i could take all your pain and frustrations away...so sorry hun.

Sprinkles brilliant result and that the clinic is taking longer to do ET is good news..hope you building that lining with nutrients and positive thoughts.

Em hope you feeling better soon

Taxim hope all goes well

i went for my last scan and you guys wouldn't believe it baby showed us a rude finger..it's still in the womb and has an attitude already...the nurses were in stitches....it was so funny. then had an appointment with a doc and when they realised it was an ivf baby the care was so much better...they were told from the start...but hey ho. was advised to try natural labour..the look of panic on DP's face was brilliant...but we have some weeks to think about all the details.
all is going well with the wedding plans..i found a dress and it is so lovely and the dress maker has worked her magic and it fits like a glove...also got the brides maids dress bought it without her being present but it was as if the dress was made for her she loves it and looks stunning in it.

wishing you all well...Diane ((((hug))))  

Sprinkles saw your message and yes you should actually start taking gestone three days before ET...it's to build up you progesterone..causes the fibres on the wall of your womb to 'open' so the embies can implant. you will be fine those injections hurt a bit and it is had doing them yourself so take advantage of the docs help...be sure they warm it up buy rubbing it  (friction) makes the oil soft and injects better. good luck xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Tinkel, don't get excited, it's not ms but virus!  I wasn't sick today but totally weak with massive headaches.  Penny told me to get lots of vitamin C and rest for the next days.  Well done on the dress for you and bridesmaids, not long to go!

Sprinkles, great news on the embies, I am hoping they develop well until Friday.    

Diane, thinking of you  

Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Tinkel is it 3 days before a frozen transfer or a fresh one.  Both my fresh cycles never told to take pessaries until day of transfer, only FETs told to take before.  Am now thinking should I start taking something tomorrow as well?  But would all be done without advice from clinic.


----------



## GabiFR

Sprinkles, 
this time I started the day of ET, I honestly don't think it makes such a difference if it's 1,2 days before ET or the day of ET as long as you continue with it along the 2WW.
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

sprinkles i took mine 3 days before a frozen ET

Gabi hope you start to feel better...DP rushed me out the house before i could have anything to eat this morning...i was nearly vomiting in the car felt like crying it was so miserable my stomach was lurching then we were running around like crazy all day...i was starving.

xx


----------



## Sprinkles

What day transfer was Grabby Gabi?  Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Taxmin31

Good Evening Ladies

Well, I was preparing for my interview, but seem to have stumbled onto FF! 

Sprinkles - good to read someone else is a gibbering wreck! I can't really put off the interview as I hopefully will be off work next week for EC/ET and they want to interview everyone this week. I'm jusy going to have to 'man up' as DH says and get on with it. Great news about your 6 fertilised embryos. Good luck for Friday morning my dear and   everything works out for you. xx

Bettylou - Border Terriers .. cute. We have a shar-pei and may be getting a Rottie soon too. I love dogs soooo much. Take care and raid the chocolate - DH won't mind I'm sure! xx

Diane - how are you doing? Ready for Friday, armed with questions?   xx

Gabi - hope you're feeling better soon hun xx

Tinkle - sounds like the wedding plans are coming along nicely. Little monkey giving you the finger ... hope you got a picture of that xx

AFM - been back at work today and feel better for it - just want the next 3 weeks to be over with. 

Take care xx


----------



## GabiFR

Sprinkles, it was a day 3 transfer, exactly same dates as Bettylou.  It will be you next    
Em, good luck with the interview


----------



## Sprinkles

Thanks Gabi

Good luck for interview Taxmin, at least its out of the way I suppose this week then you can concentrate on tx next week x


----------



## Taxmin31

Gabi, Sprinkles - thanks for good luck wishes ... I need them! 

Been for scan this morning and my left ovary looks quite good with 3 follicles over 10cm, but there's very little activity on my right.   now that we get a boost of growth! I'm back in on Saturday mornig for a scan and will be in next week for tx. 

Take care everyone

Em xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi girlies

Sprinkles, good luck with your ET tomorrow...6 embryos is fantastic. Don't know if this helps or not as I was on cyclogest not gestone injections, but started them the day after EC and had a 3 day transfer. Was told they had to go in the 'back door' until after ET though...sorry about that info!

Taxmin, glad you're feeling a bit better. Well done you for going in to work. Sure you'll knock 'em dead at your interview tomorrow!

Gabi, virus sounds nasty. Bad luck feeling hungover without the drink!

Diane, thinking about you and hope tomorrow is encouraging xxx

Tinkel,   that baby sounds like it's gonna be a handful! Dresses sound lovely...how exciting!

Thanks for your encouragement with the chocolate stealing everyone. I feel totally justified now in going back for a bit more today!
Think I'm going to order some maternity clothes this afternoon. Unbelievably I have a little bump and my work clothes are far too tight...of course it could just be too much choccy!

Love to all
Bettylou xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

For interview and growth spurt for follies Em xxx


----------



## Diane72

Em, just wanted to say 'Good Luck' for tomorrow!!! We've just heard we will have a better idea in January of the redundancies/process for interviews etc. post our company merger. Hope those follies are growing nicely!

Sprinkles, good luck for egg transfer!!! re: gestone I started it the day before ET. Today was my first day where I had stopped it so hopefully my   is now on rapid recovery!  

Gabby, sending you lots and lots of get well hugs   poor you! How are you feeling now? Do take it easy.

Tinkel, your post made me    , glad your baby already has 'attitude'!

Bettylou, hope you enjoyed the chocolate

Well, I had my NHS appointment today and succeeded in getting them to agree to do a laparoscopy, which CARE said I needed to understand / address why they couldn't reach my left ovary. Now I just need to wait and find out 'when' the NHS can take forever. I did get the obligatory you should reduce your BMI comment, I have put on nearly a stone since start of treatment so its back on the 'no carbs' and diet again for me. Think I'll venture back on the cross-trainer tomorrow and try get myself back in the habit again, I was doing it for an hour 3-5 times a week pre-treatment.

I have our ****************** appointment tomorrow, an appointment with Gorgy on 1st Dec. and the earliest appointment I could get booked in with CARE/Ndukwe was 12th Jan. I also booked DH and I onto a workshop by the International Adoption Centre as we are going to start exploring that now too. 

Sending lots of Hugs to everyone    

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Am in deep admiration of your courage and stamina Diane, you sound super organised.  Its terrible though that Care cant give you an appointment until January especially knowing everything you've been through out of all of them I would expect them to get to see you sooner.  Good luck with the SP appointment tomorrow let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well.

Well am now nuturing 2 x 8 cell embies which I had transferred at lunch time.  I've never had 8 cells before, also have 2 x 7 cells in the freezer.  To say am chuffed is an understatement.

Started pessaries last night under my own steam, rightly or wrongly, and had first gestone at docs this morning.  Unfortunately whilst he was showing my DH and mum how to do it (DH is going away next week so mum needs to know how to do it too) DH didnt pay attention as he was too bothered on me being in pain!!!  Anyway it wasnt so bad, ached a bit after but kept massaging it and it seems to be ok now.

Travelled back in the car led down in the back seat and had a little cry, DH doesnt know, but kept thinking this is it now have told myself I wouldnt get my hopes up but its impossible, but what the hell am I going to do if it doesnt work.  I know I've got to be positive but hey have done that before and its not helped.  Cant help feeling down but am trying not to let  DH see as he'll only worry.

Thanks for listening girls, now for the 2ww madness.

Diane hope your appointment went well today x


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles,

Congratulations on having two 'lovely embies' onboard, hopefully they are snuggling right in 

You know its impossible not to be tainted by the past and the tough journeys we've been through, its natural to feel apprehensive, fearful, scared. We aren't superhuman, we are people with emotions and no matter what anyone says, if you've had disappointment before there is a 'protective mechanism' inside that tries to stop you getting your hopes up.

Nonetheless, this _could _ be the time, the stuff with Gorgy _could _ make the difference, so for now just take each day at a time and we will all be praying for you   

Taxmin, hope the interview went well.

Gabi, hope you are feeling better

I hope everyone else is well 

Today went really well at ****************** and they have accepted us as 'Intended Parents' and we have fully joined up. I had to send our 'profile' over tonight and then the 'matching process' begins. It could be that we have a surrogate and are ready to do a cycle with them as early as Feb/March next year, but of course that is 'best case' so we'll just have to wait and see how it goes. Gosh, this was never how I envisioned us having our babies but if there is an Angel out there willing to bring our baby to our arms we will take whatever pathway gets us there.


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Sprinkles, congratulations on havin two beautiful embies on board.  As Diane said, it's very normal o feel aprehensive and scared after being disappointed before, but you have done absolutely everything with Dr. Gorgy to change to outcome of the treatment.  Hang in there, we are here for you.  What are your plans for the 2WW, are you working?  We are all     for you. 

Diane,  you are so determined and strong, you are going to have your baby, I have no doubt about that, and the baby will be so special with wonderful parents.  I also think that it's good that you have the laparoscopy and the appointment with Gorgy and CARE, sending you lots and lots of    

Em, how are you? How did the interview go?

Bettylou, how is the chocolate eating?  I am also soon going to get some maternity clothes because I can only fit in leggings now.  

Tinkel, how is it going with the wedding planning? 

I am still feeling weak and not going out much, I went for blood tests yesterday and the GP will call me on Monday to let me know what's wrong.  I just want to feel better now,    .

Have a good weekend everyone.

Gabi xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Just a quick one as on dh phone. Been for scan and not good news as only got 2 follicles ready and we need 3 to go ahead. Got one more scan tomorrow and if not got a third follicle, then think it'll be abondoned... Failed at first hurdle. Needless to say dh and I are gutted. Let u know what happens tomorrow. 

Hello to all and I'll catch up later x


----------



## Diane72

Oh Em, I'm so, so sorry, really praying another follie will catch up by tomorrow    

Gabi, sending you lots of get well hugs     I'm   its nothing too serious, let us know when the blood tests come back.

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

for that third follie Taxmin                  Come on follie GROW GROW GROW 

Gabi sorry you're still feeling pants, take it easy look after yourself


----------



## Diane72

Any news Taxmin? Thinking of you

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Em,  I am     for you and that the follies pick up, come on!  We are all sending     for you.

Sprinkles, how are you feeling hun?  Hope the embies are settling in and getting ready for some serious implantation these days.    

Hi Diane, thanks for your concern, how are you doing?  I hope you are not in physical pain. 

Hi to Betylou and Tinkel.

Yesterday evening I started to feel better and even mae it to the movies. I woke up with terrible headache today (as if I had been drinking a lot  ) but after miracle paracetamol I feel almost 100%, I hope the bug is gone. 

Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Glad you're feeling a little better Gabi x

Tinkel a week today !!!!! hope all your arrangements are going well x

Taxmin how did you get on hun? thinking of you  

Diane hope you're ok hun xxx

AFM well feeling a bit pukey, think its all the progesterone thats all.  Very lightheaded and fatigued, I know its not symptoms of anything positive as its way too soon, but am secretly hoping I still feel like this in a week to 10 days as it then could be symptoms of ....  sssshhhhhhhhh

DH is now an expert of gestone injections am pretty impressed with him if I'm honest, did his second one today.  Think he is secretly enjoying it  

Am debating whether feel fit enough to go to work tomorrow, at moment dont feel horrendous, will see how I feel later.


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone

Sprinkles, I'm so pleased for you having those embies on board (and 2 in the freezer as well...not that you'll be needing those yet as this is going to work!) Hope you feel a little better, but stay home if you're not up to it..you've got a precious cargo to look after. Sending lots and lots of   and hope the 2ww goes quickly for you xxx

Taxmin, hope your scan showed better progress today and you get the go ahead...  to you xxx

Diane, sounds like your surrogacy meeting went amazingly well. Glad there is something hopeful ahead to work towards. Hope you're feeling ok physically and not rushing back to work. I know it's hard though with the merger and worries about what's coming up...but at the end of the day it's only work and you're more important  

Gabi, sounds like you're on the mend, that's good x

Have had a lovely Sunday. DH brought me breakfast in bed, yum. Then we took the dogs for a 2 hour walk across the fields to the canal and came back along the river. Lovely, but very windy and muddy. Now have 2 very clean dogs as bathtime for everyone when we got home! Just finished a mammoth roast beef dinner and box of chocs and don't think we'll be moving for the rest of the day!

Hope you all had lovely Sundays.

Bettylou xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi All 

Many thanks for all your good wishes about both my job and growing follies. Today has been a good day as I've found out I've got the job and ....... the follies have miraculously grown since yesterday (when we were asked whether we'd consider abandoning) to give us a possible 5 or 6 follies, with a definite 3 or 4 at the right measurement! Yippeeeeee - feel loads better today. Back for another scan tomorrow and then collection should be taking place on Thursday.

Sprinkles - congrats my dear on your little embies - back to the 2WW - hope you're not going to crazy   xx

Gabi - pleased you are feeling better now. Take care of yourself xx

Diane - I am so happy that the surrogacy meeting went well. I would definitely consider surrogacy and it seems amaizing to think that you could be back on the journey in Feb of next year. Keep us posted with the details. xx

Bettylou - that sounds like the perfect Sunday to me! xx

Take care everyone xx


----------



## bettylou

Ah Taxmin, I'm so pleased to hear that those follies have pulled their socks up and had a little growth spurt overnight. That's great that collection is back on but poor you having to go through all those emotions yesterday. Hope you can take it easy over the next few days. Well done on the job too...hopefully it's a good luck omen  
Bettylou xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Double woo hoo Taxmin, congrats on the job and the follies brilliant news


----------



## GabiFR

Em, I am so happy for you.
Double congratulations, I hope you manage to relax tonight and give your follies a chance to grow even more!
lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Em, I am so, so pleased for you what wonderful news     Come on follies-keep growing!

Sprinkles, how are you coping sending you lots of  

Gabi, I hope you are recovering?

Bettylou, re:rushing back to work, I was under pressure to go back in today depsite bleeding heavily! Life is rubbish sometimes.

Sending hugs to everyone else    

I ended up in tears in the morning as the company shuts down for a week at X-mas/New Year and I tried to book another extra week annual leave the first week in January as DH and I just really want to go hide somewhere sunny for a fortnight and not face the whole family X-mas thing. Anyway my boss rejected my request and I just broke down as the only thing that was keeping me going was the thought that I just needed to get through this few weeks and then Mark and I could spend some time alone and re-build. Anyway I was in floods of tears and told her it wasn't an option and that I NEEDED to take annual leave and could not wait until later in 2010. She did give in and let me book the time off but no doubt I've just risen up to the top of the redundancy pile for next year.  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Diane   boss, but glad she relented, you go book somewhere really nice hun you more than deserve it.  Everything else will look after itself you need to concentrate on you xxx

Gabi hope you're feeling a little better did the blood tests tell you what is the matter?

Bettylou sounds like you had a lovely sunday, have you seen the advert for pedigree dog food where the dirty dog goes into the white bedroom..... your tale of your walk reminded me of that for some reason.

Taxmin forgot to say good luck for scan tomorrow x

Hi everyone else x

AFM not feeling cracking, jabs are going well but feeling a bit nauseous and lightheaded every so often.  Been having mild AF cramps since EC as well which seems to have eased for the first time today, which I believe is first day of potential implantation for me


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Sprinkles, yes, you are definitely in the implantation window now, mild AF cramps is a very good sign but don't worry if you don't have implantation bleed, I didn't have and I think Bettylou also didn't get it.    I am keeping everything crossed, praying and hoping this is your time, hang in there hun      .

Diane,  it's so distressing to have to beg for your holidays but as Sprinkles said, you need to look after yourself, if you don't take time off to recover from all you have been through this year, you will not be able to perform at work. I don't know if it's worth having a word with your line manager about it telling her that you really appreciated her granting you the leave etc.  Where are you planning to go? You need to relax, you are not a machine and you have been through so much this year.  We are here for you, you know that. 

Em, good luck for your scan today, I hope your follies are making good progress until EC on Thursday     .

Bettylou, what a lovely Sunday you had!  Breakfast in bed sounds fantastic!  What's next for you, when is your next scan?

Hi to Tinkel, hope you are not too busy with wedding preparations.

I still haven't got in touch with the GP, she said if it was serious she would call me, the fact that I haven't heard from her makes me think all is fine but I am trying (unsuccessfully) to get hold of her.  I am feeling fine except for waking up every morning with massive headaches, but I get better after taking paracetamol. I think I have pregnancy hangover, it's just the same symptoms...  I am planning to go for a slow run today as i know it will make me feel a lot better, Nano (new name for Grabby as it was too girlish) will enjoy it!

lots of love,
Gabi xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hiya all...i'm still in the land of the living...feet haven't touched the ground for a few days now...imagine a formal wedding in 15 days madness!!!


i'm here with you guys even if i'm not posting i'm reading and wishing you all well xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Good Afternoon All 

Gabi - I hope you get hold of your doc soon and that everything's okay. Nano - cool name! 

Sprinkles -   implantation occurs. Are you back at work yet? Hope you are feeling better now and not going too stir crazy with it all!

Diane - poor you .. I wouldn't worry about the redundancy thing - breaking down in front of your boss shouldn't have any relevance on redundancies. I'm pleased you've got your time off, it's just a shame you had to fight for it. Where do you think you will go? 

Bettylou and Tinkle - Hellooooooo hope you are both well. 

AFM - I've been for yet another scan this morning and we are good to go. In for EC on Thursday so I've my final jabs tonight. The transfer will be over the weekend. I'll let you all know how I get on. 

Em xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Great news Taxmin, full steam ahead       

Gabi no news is good news then, great name by the way Nano

Hi everyone else.

Well have been signed off for the rest of the week by the doc, havent done much since Saturday and to be honest I'm not even stir crazy yet which is odd for me, just the usual symptom and knicker watching which does my head in.  Cramps have gone altogether now.

Question for anyone who had gestone, a little bit leaked out this morning do you think it will be a problem, was about a 10p piece size when blotted on loo paper.  Think we took the needle out too quickly.  Also does anyone keep their gestone in the fridge?  Have read a few posts on warming it up first and seen some videos on you tube where they take it out the fridge but my box says store at room temperature but out of direct sunlight so havent put it in the fridge....


----------



## Diane72

Evening All,

Sprinkles, I don't keep my gestone in the fridge, like you I keep it at room temperature. I don't think your small spillage will be an issue. Wishing you lots of luck  

Em, Good luck for Thursday!!! 

Gabi, love the new name 'Nano'-very futuristic!

Tinkel, 15 days, not long-have a wonderful, wonderful day-looking forward to hearing about it!

Bettylou, sounds like you had a nice Sunday -hope next Sunday is the same 

As for me I'm just trying to get through each day just now. I didn't bleed much at point of HCG drop and just had black stuff on wiping (sorry TMI) until Sunday night, so now its full flow I am going through lots of bleeding/clots/cramps, not ideal alongside work so heavily relying on lots of painkillers and Always 'night extra long pads' to get me through it. Really looking forward to getting out the other side!  

Diane x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Diane big (((((HUG)))) for you 

Sprinkles the gestone is a combination of oils...so you have to warm it up..not fridge and much warmer than room temp...makes it very runny and easy to absorb into your system...if not you will have lumps in your butt that will ache...as for spillage...to avoid it i was shown/told by a nurse you have to pull the skin tight between forefinger and thumb before injecting then when you release after injecting the skin seals...hope I'm making sense

Taxim all the best

Gabi hope you feeling better

I'm 30 weeks now...am very uncomfortable baby is trying to stretch...the extra pressure on your spine is uncomfortable...am i allowed to sit in a heap and cry...am so emotional...swing from bunny boiler to soppy cry baby...and DP is away for the whole week...work is manic and demanding and I'm simply struggling to cope...they've found a replacement for me and now i just feel like I'm not important and everything I've worked for is not important...strange we so desperate to have a break from work but when the time comes you have a load of other emotions to deal with.


----------



## Sprinkles

Tinkel  you have a good cry if you want to hun of course you're allowed.  And you are very important to your bundle, thats your most important thing and you're doing a fab job x  Thanks for the advice on gestone too.

 Diane  hope your cramps and bleeding dont last long, you've been through enough.  Look after yourself.

Taxmin good luck for tomorrow,   for lots of eggies and fertilisation for you.

Hi to everyone else hope you're ok xxx

Have another question (can you tell I'm on incessant symptom watch) TMI warning.... I've got a clear watery thats just recently changed to mucusy discharge, very much like ovulating mucus, inside it feels like I'm bleeding so was relieved when went loo to find out am not (well not yet anyway).  Anyway am worried that if I'm ovulating is this right surely not as all that would have been covered at EC?  Also if I am is the sticky mucus taking my embies away?  I'm sure I havent had this clear stuff before on tx cycles so its a bit new to me.  Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## bettylou

Hi girls

Sprinkles, I'm sorry I can't help with the mucus question other than to say that your body has been through a lot with the different procedures and hormones so it's probably just normal after all of that. Sorry that won't help you much and I really feel for you going through this agonizing wait. Good you haven't got to the stir crazy bit yet (plenty of time for that next week!) and glad your doc signed you off... good to have a bit of recovery time. Thinking of you and willing it to have a happy ending this time  

Diane, here's a big   for you. Hope the bleeding and pain passes soon. Sorry that you had to beg your boss for time off at xmas, but glad you can now escape somewhere together and try to recover from all that you've been through this year. Don't work too hard...whatever will happen re redundancies etc will happen anyway, but you need to look after your health and well being. Sorry, didn't mean that to sound like a lecture...just hope you can have some time to heal  

Tinkel sounds like you need a good blub. Sprinkles is right, you're really important to your little one. Sure your work is just in denial about how much they're going to miss you when you're gone   Will you be going back? Hope the wedding plans are not stressing you out...not long to go x


Taxmin,   with your EC tomorrow. Let us know how you get on...sending lots and lots of      

Gabi, are you feeling back to normal? Hope so....I like the new name Nano   I have a midwife appointment next Monday (16 weeks check, unbelievable!) Feel like I've recovered some energy these last few days and been less tired (although I did sleep on the sofa for an hour this afternoon  ) Hope all is well with you too x

Love to all

Bettylou xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey girlies

ANOTHER question am so sorry, wasnt this freaked by symptoms before just so much riding on this one its driving me  .

Anyone had sore throat during 2ww and got a BFP?  I know that having a sore throat is really not a good sign immunes wise which is why this is freaking me out to be honest.  After 4 lots of humira, LIT and 2 lots of intralipids this was the last thing I was expecting....


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles,

Why not call Mr G? I see Niccad has the same.

Diane



Sprinkles said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> ANOTHER question am so sorry, wasnt this freaked by symptoms before just so much riding on this one its driving me .
> 
> Anyone had sore throat during 2ww and got a BFP? I know that having a sore throat is really not a good sign immunes wise which is why this is freaking me out to be honest. After 4 lots of humira, LIT and 2 lots of intralipids this was the last thing I was expecting....


----------



## Sprinkles

Thanks Diane yes niccad and I have been discussing it, but mine seems to have eased up now, very weird.

To be honest have spent last 24 hours in tears as 99% sure its all over.  Like every other cycle before this one yesterday I had my "clean" day.  Right from the first tx I've experienced this, not sure if I've mentioned it before, I generally feel full of drugs, sore boobs, extreme tiredness, cramps, bloating all that kind of malarky which I have always put down to the hcg shot, but then within the space of a 12 hour window everything disappears and I feel fine, as though I've been completely cleaned out of all drugs etc.  And had this early Thursday morning and now am surviving on nothing more than a few hours sleep, so looks like thats it all over, and stupidly could kick myself as I vowed I wouldnt get my hopes up this time.  Dont know what to do next but know I've got to continue with the gestone and cyclogest until test date, its going to be a long week       

Sorry for the selfish me post x


----------



## Taxmin31

Oh Sprinkles, keep calm. I had those exact same feelings when I got a BFP last time - I had sore boobs, etc and had a bleed, then the following  morning I woke up with no feelings whatsoever and I had a BFP so try and keep calm and not go too stir crazy.   xx

Diane - how are you doing my dear? When the bleeding starts you just want it to end so I hope it finishes soon without too much pain.  

Bettylou - wow 16 weeks .. that's great news .. let us know how you go on.  

Tinkle - oh dear, you don't sound like you are having a good time. Have a good old cry of you feel like it as everything is emotionally draining.  

Gabi - are you feeling better?  

AFM - well was in for EC yesterday and got 10 eggs!!! So happy with that considering that just 4 days ago it looked like it would be abandoned! It wasn't a good experience though as this was our one and only go on the NHS and I wasn't knocked out like I have been before - just had a local and drugs to make me woozy and I remember the whole procedure. I was also in pain and when I got home at about 3pm, I was sick about 6 times until about 10pm! I've woken up this morning feeling better but have to make another journey to the clinic for some different anti-biotics as the others made me sick. Just waiting for a call to find out how many have fertilised so fingers crossed. Just want the whole thing to be over one way or another! 

Take care everyone and keep your chin up xx     to all xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Taxmin great news on 10 eggs thats brilliant   for fertilisation.  Boo on the procedure though, thats pants.  Hope you start to feel better soon ready for ET.  Everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Diane72

Taxmin, wow that's a fantastic number of eggs, I can hardly believe it after your 'scare' and potentially abandoned cycle, just goes to show a few days can make the world of difference.   for good fertilistation

Sprinkle, you really, really can't tell, no amount of symptom watching can act as a predictor only the HCG will-what day is OTD? Thinking of you  

Gabi, are you feeling better?

Hiugs to everyone else  

I had my 'pre-operative assessment' for the laparoscopy today now I just have to wait and see when the actual operation is, its NHS so who knows when it will happen. Ndukwe at CARE still hasn't got back to me on whether he is in agreement to proceed with surrogacy so the surrogacy doctor at CARE can't move forward. I also checked out surrogacy at LWC (who also do CGH but on the blastocysts not eggs) and they have a cut-off of 38 for surrogacy with your own eggs. I couldn't believe it, I'm 37 now so I better get a move on!

Diane x


----------



## bettylou

Taxmin, woo hoo, 10 eggs is great news...so happy for you. Wishing hard for excellent fertilisation and hoping you recover from the procedure quickly.

Sprinkles, keep calm luvvie. Nothing means anything and all you can do is wait. Sorry it's so hard. Sending mega  

Diane, hope you hear from Care soon and you don't have to wait too long for the lap. Have you booked your holiday yet?

Hi Gabi and Tinkel.

Have lovely relaxing weekends all xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi All 

Spinkles - how are you feeling my dear? When is your test day? 

Diane - wow didn't realise there'd be a cut off for surrogacy - pleased you have this for focus. Are you feeling okay? 

Bettylou and Tinkle - take care xx

Gabi - how are you feeling, any better? 

AFM - been for ET today so got 2 embryos on board. Was done on day 3 and yesterday, at day 2, they all looked good, but today, not such a good picture - only 2 were suitable for transfer - the rest did not grow so we've non in the freezer. I was gutted, but remembered I was lucky to get 2. So, bring on the 2 WW! Test date should be 10th Dec, but I'm really busy that day delivering training to staff and can't get out of it so I've requested to be in on the 11th - so we'll see! 

Take care all xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey Taxmin

Great news on being PUPO hun, welcome to the madness... Sorry there were none for freezer, but everything crossed this is your time.  Hope you're feeling better x

Diane ~ how you feeling hun, hope you're taking care of yourself x

Tinkel ~ hope the wedding went well and you had a magical day x

Gabi ~ hope you're feeling better luvvie x

Bettylou ~ hope everything's ok with you x

Hi to everyone else.

Test date for me is 8th, my clinic make me wait 17/18 days, not bothered never been inclined to test early as have never been convinced its worked therefore seeing it for really is never a good thing.  No symptoms whatsoever still apart from AF cramps occasionally, soreness down below (sorry TMI) which I normally get just before AF, and started spotting yesterday.  Trying to ignore it all but not under any illusion at all that this may have worked.  

Love to everyone x


----------



## Diane72

Taxmin, great news!!! PUPO     Yes I was really surpised at the 'cut-off' age too.

Sprinkles, I'll keep   for you and hope time flies by until the 8th

Hugs to everyone else!  

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Sprinkles - try and keep calm hun ... not long to the 8th   for you xx

Diane - thanks my dear x

Hi to everyone else and big  

Em xx


----------



## bettylou

Hello all

Taxmin, very, very happy for you that you're PUPO with 2 lovely little embies getting nice and cosy as we speak. Hope the wait goes quickly for you and you get the outcome you deserve   

Sprinkles       Lots of ladies on here have had no symptoms and gone on to get BFPs...and the AF style cramps and spotting could be implantation...it's not over yet lovely, keep your pecker up for a bit longer. Your clinic must be sadists making you wait such a hellish long time. Thinking of you and   really hard that it's working xxx

Tinkel, how's married bliss   Hope you had a fantastic day...looking forward to hearing all about it x

Hi Diane, how are you feeling? Hope some of the physical symptoms are getting better and not dragging you down. Any news from Care? Sending  

Hey Gabi, hope you and Nano are doing great. Did you ever get word from the doctor about your blood tests?


AFM, had my 16 week check with the midwife today and all is well. Heard the baby's HB and could have laid there all day listening to it. So glad to have made it to another milestone.

Stay strong ladies...
lots of love
Bettylou xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Bettylou, I have an appointment today (not yet 16 weeks) but will probably have a scan and see how Nano is doing. My blood tests came fine and I am feeling fine, I guess I had a bug from all the long travels etc.  If you like to hear the heartbeat, you can buy a doppler, you can get on ebay for £20 and they are excellent.  I just got myself one and will try it tonight.

Tinkel, I hope the wedding was fine and you enjoyed the day. Let us know how it went.

Sprinkles, hang in there my friend, I didn't have ANY symptoms this time and was convinced it hadn't worked, also the spotting could be from implantation, so it's really a waiting game, but you can always do a First Response 14 days after EC and it will be 95% accurate, I also think 18 days wait is too much of a torture! Is your throat still sore?  Sending you lots and lots of    

Taxmin,  great news n your EC and that you are now PUPO, I am    they start to implant soon and you get the deserved BFP this time hun.    

Diane,  hope the laparoscopy is done soon enough and CARE get back to you soon as well.  I am thinking a lot about you and hope you are no longer in physical pain.

I finally decided to buy myself some maternity clothes and feel so much more confortable!  I have an appointment with the doctor today and look forward to seeing Nano at the scan.  I am also very happy to be reaching the 16 week milestone this coming Friday.

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Morning All

Sprinkles - how are you feeling today? I was similar to Gabi when I got a BFP last time ... I had blood for a couple of days, cramps and lost symptoms of pregnancy (sore boobs, etc) and did a test and it was positive! I too was convinced it hadn't worked so hang on in there. 

Gabi - great to hear you are feeling better. Wow, nearly 16 weeks - how time flys, but I bet it's dragged for you waiting for each milestone. That's interesting news about a doppler for those of you who are pregnant - I would definitely be getting one of those. 

Bettylou - pleased you reached your 16 week milestone and heard the heart beat.  

Diane - how are you doing? How's the arrangements going for surragacy?

AFM - well, I'm at home today working but then am back to the grindstone tomorrow. Looking foward to getting back to normal to be honest. I feel remarkably calm about everything and keep thinking 'what will be will be' which is not like me - damage limitation I think! I feel okay apart from the 11 tablets I have to take each day - they are antibiotics and I've to take them for 5 days, last day tomorrow thank goodness as they make me feel very sick and have a poorly tummy. Didn't have to take the tablets the last time - think it's because it's a funded cycle. 

Take care all 

Em xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Sprinkles, how are you feeling?  Hang in there, not long to test     

Em, how's the madness 2WW going? Also sending you      

Diane, thinking of you.  Have you heard from the surrogate?  

Hi to Tinkel and Bettylou, hope all is well with you.

I had my appointment and Nano is doing very well,  he is so much bigger.  I am also in love with the doppler, it's so reassuring to hear the HB at home!  I am off to Athens tomorrow for my last LIT and will get Penny to scan me and tell me that Nano is really a boy as DH has now started to question if the blood test was really accurate    

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Taxmin31

Hello Everyone

Hope everyone is well  

Sprinkles - what you up to? Hope you're okay hun.

Diane - Are you okay? 

Gabi - I'm okay thanks - keeping very calm about it all. So pleased about Nano getting stronger and bigger - when are you due? 

Take care all

Em x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all!!!

Taxim hang in there..i had severe bleeding and all was ok in the end.

Diane thinking of you

Sprinkles glad you are PUPO

Gabi Nano must be the most scanned baby...good to hear he is ok, gool luck in Athens

the wedding was brilliant you wouldn't have said that we managed to pull off a formal wedding with 100 guests in just two weeks..my dress was stunning and everything fell into place...my Husband cried when i walked towards him he couldn't stop saying how lovely i looked...to be honest there wasn't a dry eye in the place. later that evening he thanked me and said it was the best day of his whole life and to think he could have gone his whole life without ever having had 'that' day. wow i'm married and in time for baby...as for baby it's soo active and for my age 42 i have perfect health..no swelling or any of the complaints except i've yet to manage a good meal...the heartburn and lack of space is an issue. 

wishing you all well xx


----------



## bettylou

Tinkel, sounds like a perfect day...very happy for you x

Sprinkles, are you ok? Sending you some hugs xxx

Gabi, good luck in Athens. Glad Nano is growing well. Am afraid to get a doppler as know I would become a HB addict and send myself crazy  

Taxmin, hope you're still feeling calm and time is passing quickly for you.

Diane, hope you're ok too hun x

I am at home as came home from work yesterday feeling rough...legs like lead and sore throat and headache. Was really worried would turn into flu, but feel a lot better for going to bed and staying there til lunchtime today.

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi guys

just a quick one, had a heavy bleed this morning so did a test, am 13dp3dt so dont think its wrong, and its a BFN.  To say am upset is an understatement, am devastated, this was it last chance saloon.  Have spent most of the day           and now I just have a raging headache and sore eyes from it all and cant think straight.  DH is gutted bless him he is so special.

Am going to do another test on Sunday just to use up the last one in the house as I now officially hate them, they are the final kick in the teeth.  Cant ring clinic as test day isnt til Tuesday so they wont do anything til then, but by then I might be able to hold a conversation over the phone to tell them without sobbing.

Going to take some time to try and get head round all this as would really like to be in a better place than this in a couple of weeks when its my 40th birthday, see what happens anyway.  Probably not going to be the best birthday or christmas I've ever had.

S xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Oh Sprinkles   I'm so upset for you - are you sure it's over? I had a heavy bleed last time and it was still positive.   to you and my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## GabiFR

Sprinkles,
I am so sorry for you as I was so confident you would get a BFP.  I really hope the last HPT shows a change in the result.
I know how disappointing a BFN can be (remember I had 5 BFNs plus 2 chemicals), but I hope it's too early and your BFN turns into a BFP.
Hang in there.  
    
Gabi


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles, just                    
Hope the test is wrong love.
Bettylou xxxxx


----------



## Diane72

Sprinkles, I'm so, so sorry    

Gorgy can write you a form for an HCG blood test at TDL if you want a definitive answer (I did this because CARE only do hpts)

Diane x


----------



## Taxmin31

Good evening all

How is everyone? 

Sprinkles - how are you doing? 

Diane - hope you are well

Gabi, Betty, ttinkle - hope you are doing well.

I'm due to test on Thurs and feel like AF about to come - I'm emotional, got headaches and generally feel rubbish. Just want Thursday to hurry up and come now so I know one way or the other. 

Take care everyone

Em xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.

Taxmin ~ am really praying that you’re feeling rubbish because those little embies are implanting and that you have some great news for us on Thursday, am thinking of you hun xxx          

AFM well did another test yesterday, and was as expected, so stopped the gestone and cyclogest as didnt seem any point carrying on.  Am having the AF from hell, never in my life had one like this.  Will ring the hospital with the result tomorrow and just check that everything is ok.  

Also am really struggling to sleep, am averaging about 3 hours a night, mind is playing very evil tricks on me, so am off to docs tomorrow see if he can give me something to help out (nuts I know swapping one set of drugs for another!)  

Am desperately trying to pick myself up as its my birthday next week and I know that people are planning stuff, so want to enjoy it best I can.  

Thinking of you all, love and hugs xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Sprinkles, there is nothing I can say to you now to make things better.  I think the disappointment starts to ease once the physical pain and the period is over but it's really time to make things better.  I wish I could tell you not give up based on my own experience, but each of us is different.  I just hope you have a lovely birthday and try to think that there will be a lot of people who care a lot about you and want to see you happy, that always help me when I am sad.  My thoughts are with you at this difficult period.  

Taxmin,  hang in there hun, the symptoms of AF coming are the same to a pregnancy so there is really no way to tell now.  I had no symptoms and was convinced it hadn't worked so I hope the same happens to you.  Not long for your test.  I am sending you lots and lots of     .

Diane, how are you doing?  Any news from the surrogate, the laparoscopy and CARE?  I hope things are going better for you now.

Bettylou, hope all is well with you and the flu symptoms are gone.  Is your bump starting to show off now?

Tinkel, hi there Mrs. G, how is married life treating you?

I got back from Athens yesterday and am really glad DH and I went there.  My progesterone was tested 40 when at this point it should be 200+, I am back to the utrogestan pills (orally thankfully), the crossmatch (LAD) came as 28 when it should be 30 so I had another LIT and it was the last one.  Also the haematologist tested my blood and it started to thicken and I am back on clexane.  Besides that, Nano is doing great, Penny scanned him and we had the real confirmation that he is a boy.  I wish I had the necessary care to my not so easy pregnancy here in Holland but unfortunately they only deal with the normal cases and I definitely don't fit in that category!  I need to re-test my bloods at 24 weeks, so i am looking at closer options and even here in Holland to get this done instead of flying to Athens.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

wow Gabi shows how we have to keep on testing...nano will be just fine you are taking such good care of him.

Diane how is it going any news? have you tried a clinic abroad? the clinic i used have surrogates ready..but that is a long way to travel.

Taxim hang in there not long to go.

Sprinkles you are feeling normal...even if it feels like your mind is playing tricks on you...we are here for you whatever you decide.

I'm OK now 32 weeks pregnant and you can see baby kicking...my husband..yeah that is taking some getting use to...hasn't stopped smiling. what a long road this has been with so many BFN before this little miracle..i think it was 7 ivf attempts, various operations and such emotional highs and lows.

love to all xx


----------



## GabiFR

Taxmin,
I am        for you today.
Gabi xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Thinking of you Taxmin


----------



## bettylou

Taxmin, I am also thinking about you.

Sprinkles, I've no words to make anything better for you, just massive hugs, and hope you'll take as much time as you need to grieve and make plans for the future whatever they may be. Thinking about you hun xxxxxxx

Love to everyone else 

Bettylou x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi All

Thanks for your messages and well wishes. 

Well it was good news, we got a strong positive last night. However, this morning I am bleeding and got mild cramps on and off and the blood is getting redder and a little more so I don't think it's looking good. I'm so angry and peed off with the whole process. I'd rather have got a negative last night than go through the hope and joy to then have it dashed! Sorry for the rant. I'm just hoping and praying that perhaps just one is coming away and one will stay   

Hi to everyone, sorry for lack of personals - hope you are all well and I'll keep you posted on what's happening. 

Em xx


----------



## GabiFR

Em,

have you gone for an HCG blod test?  It will give you the exact answer if you test it and in 2 days, if the HCG raises than it's a viable pregnancy. I am     that all is well.  I also bled a lot 6 days after testing positive and all was well.
Thinking about you and sending you    ,
Gabi xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Gabi 

Yes I went for the HCG test yesterday. They didn't tell me a number but did say it was a strong positive and that I wouldn't need to go back in 2 days for a re-test. I'm booked in on Christmas eve for a scan. 

I must say that the bleeding is slowing and is brown, almost black with clotts, rather than a 'flow' (TMI) and the cramps are easing. It couldn't be embryo number 2 implanting so late could it?? Now I think about it, it's been similar to the implantation bleeding I had last time. 

I just hope and pray everything goes okay .. only time will tell though. 

Take care xx


----------



## GabiFR

Em,
I think it would give you reassurance to re-test your HCG to make sure it's raising before the scan.  Could you call your clinic and ask them to re test your blood to make sure the HCG is raising?  
You are right about implantation, it's too late for embryo 2 to implant and the bleeding could be a lot of things, including losing embryo 1 or simply nothing and both embryos are fine.  The good sign is that your bleeding is slowing and brown, which is a sign that it's not a period bleeding which would last longer.
Hang in there.  I am      for you.
Gabi xx


----------



## bettylou

Taxmin,   for you also and hoping that the bleeding is nothing to worry about. Sending   and a lot of     that everything will be alright.
Bettylou x


----------



## Sprinkles

Oh Taxmin what to shout woo hoo and congratulations but appreciate your nervousness due to bleed so wont just yet, but dont worry its in the wings, waiting for when everything is ok which I'm praying it will be.

I think Gabi is right, even though I'm no expert, why dont you ask hospital to do another HCG for you will help put your mind at rest hun xxx

Have everything crossed that all is ok and that in a few weeks your scan will give you the most joyous christmas present xxxx

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi All 

Gabi, Sprinkles and Bettylou - thanks for you words. I hope you are all okay and enjoying your weekend. The bleeding stopped on Friday and only lasted about 4 hours so I'm not worries now (well, that's a lie, but I'm not worried about that bleed). I'm taking each day as it comes and we'll see what happens. I will try the clinic to see if I can have another blood test, but today I have huge boobs, which are sore and I actually 'feel 
'pregnant'. 

Diane - how are you? Getting ready for Christmas? 

Tinkle - hope you are okay too. 

Gabi, wow, did I read that you are 17 weeks on your profile - that's flown by! 

Take care all xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Taxmin that is brilliant news...make sure that they test all of your hormones..progesterone and so on..why wouldn't they give you your HCG reading??!! what is the number i'll get it for you.

all is well her i'm getting use to being called 'wife'..the baby is getting stronger by the day..kicks like crazy...hubby keeps asking if it's normal...obviously i make sure he gets to feel each and everyone..don't want him to miss out. i'm very big now with this huge ball infront of me...sure i'm going to topple over very soon.

wishing you all the very best for Xmas and a fantastic New Year!!!

love to all xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Tinkel, how many weeks are you now? You need to send me a picture of your bump, it must be huge.  Also wish you a Merry Christmas and happy 2010.  

Em, I hope you are feeling well, not too long for your scan    .

Diane, hope all is well with you, I am thinking about you. 

Sprinkles, how are you doing hun, sending you lots of    .

Bettylou, how are you doing?  Have you scheduled the 20week scan?  

AFM, just looking forward to going to Rio soon, seeing my family and enjoying the sun and beach, it is so cold here.  

If I had one wish for 2010 is for all of us here get our baby dreams fulfilled in 2010. 

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## bettylou

Hello everyone

It's gone really quiet on here and just wanted to pop on and say that hope everyone is alright and send some   hugs   out to you all. 
Lots of love
Bettylou xxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

I am so pleased to be able to convey so positive news to you from Sprinkleland for the first time in a long time, nothing to do with tx or anything, but positive/cheery all the same, and just goes to prove that happy things do happen sometimes, even in darkest times.

It was my 40th birthday yesterday and the whole day was a bag of amazing surprises.  I knew nothing of what was happening, and because we'd only recently had our last BFN didnt expect anything if I'm honest as nothing can be booked etc at this time of year last minute.

Anyway, to cut a long story short we went out to lunch, saw a show, had a surprise dinner with all mine and DHs family and my best friend and was then presented with a birthday gift of two tickets to a show on Broadway.... yes I'm going to New York for the weekend.  Cant believe it.

So been a good couple of days and its so nice to feel good again even if it does only last for a short while.

Hope everyone is well and while I'm feeling positive would like to wish everyone a merry Christmas and a happy new year xxx


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles,
How lovely that everyone gave you such a happy couple of days, and amazing to be going to New York as well. When will you go? Glad there's been a bit of brightness in the dark and hope it can last a bit longer. Thanks for the Christmas wishes. It seems trite to simply say the same to you when you have so much heartache to deal with, but I hope you and your DH take comfort from each other and you get through it the best way you can. It sounds like you have amazing friends and family around you. Thinking of you, take care.
Bettylou xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Thanks bettylou we're going end of January/beginning of February so might have managed to dig ourselves out of the snow by then!!!!

Hope you are well and take care, in fact all you pg ladies take it easy out there in this bad weather, my nephew has twisted his knee already and my mum has fallen, they're both ok but dont go out unless you really need to.

Love to all xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Sprinkles, happy belayed birthday, how lovely of DH to surprise you.  I really hope you have a great time in NY!  

Bettylou, hope you are taking care and be careful with the snow.

Tinkel, I am working from home, we have so much snow here!  I hope you are home too.

Hi to Diane and Em, thinking of you.

AFM, doing well besides being stck at leeds airport yesterday for 5 houra trying to get a flight back home, we have a lot fo snow here.  Finally got home at 2am, feeling so tired today.  

Just wanted to wish all of you Meery Christmas a very Happy 2010!  Thanks a lot for all your support this year, it made a big difference to go through so much.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi all

Sprinkles NY how fab!!!

Gabi yes I'm working from home...been for an appointment with the midwife and all is OK...baby has been head down for a few weeks now, but no where near engaged...still kicking like crazy keeps me awake at night...but you will find out soon enough...be sure to have books and movies you can watch at 2.30am...TV is boring and it's a very quiet hour.

we've been out trying to buy a pram..gosh what a decision making process and still got nothing...will be in Leeds with the rest of the family over Xmas and was told there are some discount stores...going to get some help from the new sister in laws..I'm way to heavy to be standing and walking around. 

Diane, Em, Bettylou and anyone I've missed wishing you all a fantastic Xmas and New Year...i echo what Gabi has said if it wasn't for your support...thank you so much and we are here for you guys whatever you decide on for next year xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi all,

Being very careful in the ice. Unfortunately have had to go out today, but took it nice and steady. Felt like a little old lady  
Strange thing today...was never sick, but had nausea in first trimester, then got to the end of my porridge this morning and had to run big style to the loo to be very, very sick! Can proper MS start at 18+ weeks Have felt fine the rest of the day once it had passed...very strange    

Tinkel put it really nicely about the fantastic support you girls have been this year. Just want to say the same and wish every one a happy Christmas. Thank you everyone  

Bettylou x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hiya Bettylou yes that can happen...have you got the free book you get from the midwife...The Queen Charlottes hosp guide to pregnancy...it's nothing fancy but they do mention there about the digestive tract going all soft to allow for the womb to stretch and part of the progesterones role is that it softens of all the ligaments and bits and bobs ... so your reflux is also affected and yes you can get sick from now till the end especially if your baby is 'high'...I've not had a good meal for ages now...could so get stuck in and eat a huge plate full...but know that it won't stay down for long.


----------



## Sprinkles

Just wanted to bob on and wish everyone a merry christmas 

To everyone who's not necessarily looking forward to the festive season lots of   to you

Personally cant wait to see the back of this year and here's hoping 2010 is a little kinder 

Wishing you all everything you wish for yourselves


----------



## Taxmin31

Happy Christmas everyone!!

I do hope everyone has a fab Chrismtas and a wonderful New Year!

Sprinkles - have a wonderful time in NY!! 

Gabi, Diane, Tinkle, Betty - have a fab break xx

AFM - waiting to go for 6 week scan - feel very nervous! Hope it's good news for Christmas! Going to Canada next week snowboarding, but I may not be throwing myself down a mountain, depening on the results of today!

Take care everyone xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Em, good luck today, I have a feeling you will enjoy the spa and the easy runs in Canada, how exciting!!! 

Sprinkles, wish you a Merry Xmas and much better year than 2009.  

Diane, I hope you have a brilliant time in the Maldives, hope you have a much better year in 2010.

Tinkel, wish you a Merry Xmas and excelent 2010, for sure it will be your year!

Bettylou, hope you have great holidays, just wonder if our babies will be born on the same day  

AFM, woke up today full of cold, throat infection and struggling to get out of bed, our flight to Rio is tonight and I need to get better.  Not really looking froward the long flight but I am sure it will be worth it.  Thanks again everyone for all the support in 2009, you played a big role in keeping me sane.

Lots of love to everyone,

Gabi xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Everyone

Hope you've all had a lovely Chistmas  

Gabi - Hope you are feeling better and enjoying yourself in Rio. 

Sprinkles - yes, let's hope 2010 brings you everything you want - a fresh new year. 

Diane - wow, the Maldives .. have a fab time.

Tinkle and Betty - hope you are both well and enjoying the festivities. 

AFM - had scan on Christmas Eve and we saw a heart beat!!! And then, we saw a second embryo with a yoke sac but no heart beat. I think the bleed I had a couple of weeks ago was the second one implanting. We're back in tomorrow to see if there's a heart beat for the second one. We're really excited and thankful for our luck. We're going to Canada on the 2nd but there'll be no snowboarding for me! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Sprinkles

Ah wonderful news Taxmin you must be made up and what an amazing Christmas present for you, take care and fingers crossed for next scan.  Have a wonderful time in Canada luvvie xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Thanks Sprinkles. 

Been for scan today and the second one had disappeared so only one left. Thankful really but a bit nervous about having a bleed as there was blood seen on the scan. We've still got number 1 with a strong heart beat so we're really happy about that. 

Have a fab New Year everyone xx


----------



## ckhayes

Taxmin31 - I have been lurking but not wrote yet, but seeing what you have been though just wanted to reassure you, I lost what they think was my 2nd at around 7 weeks, could see blood around Katies sac, had bleeds for a few months while it left my body but never affected Katie.  Good luck with your pregnancy x

Clare x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Clare

Thanks for your reassurance - so far no blood, but I do keep checking! 

Happy New Year

Em x


----------



## ckhayes

Em,

Sending you lots of    2010 will be your year  

Take care of yourself

Clare x


----------



## Taxmin31

Thanks Clare

x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone, 

Em, hang in there, it's good news as single pregnancies are far easier and less riskier than twins.  All will be fine, I am sure.  I also had lots of bleeding lost a twin but all is well now and I am finally enjoying being pregnant.  Good luck to you  !

Hope everyone had a good break and 2010 brings everyone's dreams.

Lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Taxmin31

Gabi - thanks for that. Hope you are well.

Sprinkles - how are you doing in this new year? 

Diane - are you getting ready for the surragacy?

Bettylou and Tinkle - how are you both? 

Em x


----------



## ckhayes

BFN for us this time, but will start again in 3 weeks    I was sort of expecting it x

Wishing you lots of


----------



## Taxmin31

Oh Clare, I'm so sorry for you. At least you have another try to go for. Are you doing ICSI/IVF? Try to stay positive and look forward to the next go. 

Em x


----------



## ckhayes

Hi Em,

Were using our frozen, a little easire as dont need to be stimmed, just down regging and the tablets.  

It is similar to our fresh cycle in dates, we got a BFN wih fresh IVF cycle on 25th Dec06 then a BFP from our FET in Mar 07and now the same, BFN in Dec 09, just hope its a BFP for FET in Mar 10.

Sprinkles how are you?

Em Hope your starting to relax and enjoy  

Clare x


----------



## Taxmin31

Clare - yes, best of luck for the FET. I got a BFP for FET, but it wasn't meant to be. FET is so much better, less hassle and stress. 

I've my 8 week scan on Friday so I'm praying everything's ok for that. 

Em x


----------



## GabiFR

Em, sending you lots of     for your scan tomorrow, hope all goes well    .

Claire, good luck on your FET    .

Gabi xx


----------



## ckhayes

Taxmin31 - Ohhh good luck tomorrow, hope your little bubs is ready to pose x


----------



## Taxmin31

well I've had my scan and all's well! I'm so pleased. They've even discharged me from the clinic which panicked me rather than put my mind at rest - typical of me! Is that normal at 8 weeks? I thought I'd be there until 12 weeks. I need to contact my GP now to book an appointment with the midwife (can't believe I'm even writing those words!) 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the snow!

Em x


----------



## GabiFR

Em,

that's great news, congratulations on the scan.  Your little one is doing great and if you are not bleeding or with major pains, there is no reason to worry.  Just get your nuchal scan booked for 12 weeks and all will be fine.  Hope you are not suffering with m/s and feeling good.

Hi to everyone else.

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## ckhayes

Em - so pleased that all is good and you saw your bubs. You would only stay longer with your clinic if you had problems.  I stayed till 12wk but only because i was bleeding heavy.  Its scary when they discharge you, its like your protection has gone.  But you will now be under your local hospital.

I have been in agony again with my gall stones   DP is thinking we should put our FET on hold till i have them out.  Just dont want to wait again but if it flares up again on my 2ww it will probably fail again.

C x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey girlies

Taxmin thats fantastic news you must be made up, you so deserve it mrs, wishing you a happy and healthy pg, lots of hugs across the snowy pennines xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok.  AFM not been on FF much been trying to cocoon myself and not think about IF, babies or anything connected and until going back to work had successfully achieved it.  Am still trying to come to terms with our new life.

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## ckhayes

Sprinkles-Have you decided on no more treatment


----------



## Sprinkles

ckhayes - hi, we have two frosties left, but to be honest I cant go through another tx this last one was just so hard I dont think I can do it again, but on the other hand I cant leave them there either.  So probably going to try and go with it, but in the numbest, devoid sort of way possible, like its not happening so that i dont get my hopes up then I'm not disappointed again.  I think I know its never going to work for us and if I have to accept that then I'm doing that now, or at least starting to, so that then we can start getting on with our lives together again instead of tx running our lives.  It makes me really sad but if I have to grieve for the children I'll never have then I'm on with it.....


----------



## ckhayes

Sprinkles - I can see where you are coming from, I really struggled after my m/c's and failed IVF I got very negative about it all.  Im not a very positive person to start with   Have you had 1 cycle of IVF and using your frosties from that?  
I disconnected and convinced myself it hadnt worked though all my FET's, the last one was hard, after a natural eptopic in May Id had enough heartache and a tiny bit of me thought with test day being my due date i'd be given my BFP.
I hope your last 2 embies bring you the joy you want, I wish you lots of   

Its hard but please stay strong   were all   here to support you through this rolla-coaster

C x


----------



## Taxmin31

Gabi, Clare and Sprinkles - hope you are all ok and enjoying the snow. I've been for a walk on Ilkley Moor today and people were skiing down the hills, it was like being in France - who needs Canada snowboarding anyway!! Yes, leaving the clinic is scary, but I'm going to contact GP and go with the normal flow of things and try not to be paranoid (extremely difficult). 

Gabi - hope all's well with you.

Sprinkles - great to hear from you my dear. DH and I both said we'd consider giving up after this go and just get another dog, have lots of holidays and enjoy life rather than be consumed, but then we also talked about surragacy! Only you and DH can decide and when the time's right, you'll know what to do. You do hear of people going through 15+ treatments and finally it working so it's a tough one. Hope you are ok and time is healing your hurt. 

Clare - gallstones - ouch! Probably best you wait for them to be sorted if they could have a negative affect on TX. Hope you get it sorted soon 

Hi to everyone else 


xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi all

i've started my maternity leave now...i'm 36 weeks and with all this snow it's simply not worth the risk going into London.

Taxim it would seem all is well now, keep us posted.

Gabi how are you doing?

Sprinkles this is a long and hard road...we have decided to try for a second FET as soon as possible...it always feels like a race against the clock. wishing you the best with whatever you decide.

love to all xxx


----------



## bettylou

Hi everyone,

Belated Happy New Year to you all!

Hope you're all keeping warm and snug in the snow...Tinkel, glad you're not venturing out onto public transport in it. Is it really strange being on maternity leave? Hope you're enjoying it  

Sprinkles - that's a tough decision to have to make and can understand you not wanting anymore of the agony of disappointment. Hope you are able to decide what comes next in your own time and sending hugs up to you  

Taxmin, I'm so relieved your scan showed all is well...congratulations! Can remember feeling a bit scared when my clinic signed me off, but hopefully you'll be seeing a midwife soon. How are you feeling?

Gabi, my nearly 22 weeks friend...how are you? I am getting big! Hope everything is going ok with you and Nano. Time is really flying by isn't it?

Hi Diane if you're out there xxx

Hi to Claire too.

We went for our 20 week scan yesterday (bit delayed because of Christmas and New Year). Everything is looking as it should do and the baby is right size for dates etc. So very, very happy. After a lot of indecision we decided to find out the sex and we're having a little girl! We're both delighted but can't quite believe it as I was sure it was a boy for some reason. On cloud nine today  

Love to all,

Bettylou xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Bettylou, congratulations on having a girl     and I am so happy for you!  The 20w scan is a big relief, I guess now it will be a bit more relaxing in our 2nd half of the pg.  WHat are you up to? Can you feel the baby move?

Tinkel,  I am glad you are home and not going out in ice and snow conditions, you came to far to risk yout precious LO.  Not long to go!

Diane, glad you had a great time in the Maldives, nothing like a break for beach and sun in this cold weather.  Good luck to you in 2010 .

Sprinkles,  it's a tough decision and after 6, 7 attempts, DH and I also question ourselves many times, but each one has his/her own limits.  For me the stopping point is when the pain of stopping is not greater that the pain of not trying again.  Sending you massive hugs   

Taxmin,  hope you are taking it easy and feeling well.

Claire, good luck in your next attempt   .

I am doing well, started personal trainer sessions at the gym because I know I won't be able to carry out running for much longer.  I am sore from head to toe after my first session and back today for some more .  

lots of love to everyone, 

Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hiya all

Diane the Maldives...what i'd give for some sunshine and clear beaches.

Bettylou congrats on having a girl...we are still in the dark and it's made for some very interesting speculations.

Sprinkles sending you a big ((((hug))))

Taxim, Claire all the best

Gabi just you wait till you can't see your toes then you won't want to know how and what you can do at the gym...must say that there is a warning that when you work out too much your blood flow slows down and comes to the surface to help you cool down...apparently that isn't all that good for baby...but then being like me sitting on the couch working out the next thing i'm going to stuff into my outh probably isn't much better either.

oh but am i starving 24/7..baby is now gaining 250g per week and growing at a rate of 1cm a week!!! was at the Doc today and they will scan me next wednesday to see if my pelvis will acommodate baby if not then they hope to book me in for a c-section last week of Jan...Hubby said he's got a full diary and we will have to try for the first week in Feb..want to see him negotiate with the doc.

love to all xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Tinkel,  the personal trainer has trained several pg ladies before, so he knows what can be done etc.  He told me he trained a lady up to 38 weeks of pregnancy!  I hope to get that far.  As long as we keep hydrated and don't overdo it, there is no risk of blood diverting from the womb/baby.  How's the maternity leave?  Are you all done with all the baby shopping?

Bettylou, enjoy the pink baby shopping, there is a lot more choice for girls than boys out there.

Diane, Sprinkles, Em, hope you are doing well.

Finally a sunny day with temperatures above zero, what a difference!

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gabi you have sun how lucky...we've had more snow and sleet yuk!!!

maternity leave is kind of boring...i miss the structure of my day and company...but have joined two baby groups...they took great pleasure in warning me how bad the hospitals are...so I'm dreading the whole stay.

girl you have energy...I've not been sitting still..was decorating...painting and so on...hubby is very active but now that he's away with work I'm making the most of my time on the couch. 

lots of love to the rest of you xxx


----------



## ckhayes

Bettylou - Congratulations, I was convinced Katie was a boy   even had a few "boy" outfits, still got them, you never know what flavour may come next, or she can use them on her dolls.  Are you OK with a section?

Tinkelbunny - Enjoy your peace and get lots of rest.  Which hospital are you at?

Must go, my tinker is still awake....

Clare x


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Bettylou, what wonderful news, a little girl, how lovely!

Taxmin, how are you?

Gabi, gosh 22 weeks now, you are an inspiration to us all!!!

Tinkel, my sister is 8 months and was feeling really nervous sliding around in her car last week in the snow so I really think you made the right decision to go on maternity leave and try take it easy.

Sprinkles, here's hoping your frosties bring a miracle. We have decided to do one last round with Gorgy but have already registered with a surrogacy agency and are making plans for freezing embies etc. for the 6 month quarantine in parallel. I'm off to Greece on the 26th of Jan for LIT.

Clare, hello! what are your plans?

Sending everyone hugs  

Diane x


----------



## Sprinkles

Hey ladies

Just a quickie, wanted to say congrats to Bettylou how exciting a girl, hoping you're ok my dear x

Diane wanted to wish you the very best of luck with your try with DrG, and am really praying that everything works out this time hun xxx

Lots of hugs to all you other lovely ladies xxx

I've not been on FF much recently been trying to avoid anything tx, pg or baby related and it seemed to have worked until I went for first counselling session last week, which was good but brought it all back, and then to cut really long story short had a hysteroscopy on Friday and they've found that I have a septum which consultant thinks is definately a contributory factor to failed txs.  To say I'm a bit p'd off is a complete understatement but am trying to deal with it best I can, just feel like the last 14 months have been a total waste of time and money.  Anyway will be going in for corrective surgery hopefully and then take it from there.  Really wishing someone would deal me another pack of cards, this is a cr*p deal.

Love to everyone x


----------



## bettylou

Sprinkles and Diane, it's so lovely to hear from you. Completely understand avoiding FF etc for a bit.

Sprinkles, you must be livid to find out that info at this late stage, especially if it really could have meant all your treatment may have had a different outcome. When are they going to do the corrective surgery? Soon I hope...you should be top of the list  . Are you able to think about any future treatment in a different light now that you've found this out or is it too much to cope with at the moment? Really feel for you...it is completely crap and it's not fair you've had to go through it. Sending hugs to you and hoping you get a break soon xxx

Diane, hope you enjoyed your holiday and it helped getting away from everything. Sounds like you have lots of plans in place. Is tx with Gorgy back at ARGC? Good luck with the LIT and the whole cycle...will you start soon?

I'm fine thanks all for asking and for your congrats. 


Gabi, how are you hun? Yes, I have been feeling the baby move although I wasn't sure for ages as have the most awful burping wind whenever I eat anything, so it was hard to tell just what was going on in there! Are you the same? Hope you're feeling ok. Are you still being monitored/scanned more frequently?

Tinkel, how are you managing at home? Your DH is a very funny man...the baby will come work schedule or not!

Hi Taxmin and Clare.

Love to all xxx

Bettylou


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Sprinkles, I think I understand very well where you are.  I had 6 failed attempts before going for a 2nd hysteroscpy where a big polyp was removed and the doctor said it could have been the cause for the implantation failures.  At the same time I had the Dutch doctors saying it was just bad luck that I wasn't getting pregnant  .  If you look at the bright side, this is a good start if you decide to do it again but I do understand the frustration and maybe the need to take a break.  Lots of hugs to you hun  

Diane,  great to hear from you too.  You know I am a big fan of your strength and determination after all you have been through.  I wish we could get together in Athens, what a shame.  Anyway, I hope you enjoy your trip there, and things start to turn around for you in the next attempt.  You really deserve it  

Bettylou, good to hear you are well.  I can feel the baby move more and more frequently and it feels great.  It's normally at night in bed but also started to feel him at work.  I am not being scanned every week anymore but have doctor appointments every 3 or 4 weeks where they do a quick scan.  I am off to Athens again for a last appointment with the haematologist who was seeing me because of my risk of thrombosis.  I am still on clexane and hoping I can start reducing it soon.  Have you started to do some baby shopping?

Tinkel, how are you doing hun? Are you less bored from maternity leave?  Not long for you    What did the doctor say about DH's schedule regarding the C-section?  Is everything ready for the baby?

Em, how are you doing?  I hope you are feeling good and no m/s.  I guess you must be in your skiing non skiing trip, have fun in the spa!

Clare, hope you are well. How many frosties do you still have?  Wishing you lots of luck in your next FET.    

I am doing well but still struggling to recover from the cold I got from the difference of temperature when coming back from Rio.  I still run and go to the gym anyway but realized today that I can't see my knees anymore   As Tinkel says, next will be my feet so no need for fancy shoes anymore then   

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## ckhayes

Sprinkles - Sending you big   if the consultant thinks it is definately a contributory factor to your failed txs does it give your more hope.  When will you have the surgery?  

Gabi -   you made me giggle, I never got used to having a bump, I used to trap it in the car door   We start FET on 25th January with 1 of our 4 remaining embies   Hope you feel better soon x

Taxmin, Tinkle - How are you?  

Diane - What is LIT? Wish you lots of luck, is it IVF your doing?

C.x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

wishing you all well

Gabi is the little one kicking a lot? have you recovered from that nasty cold..it's so hard that you can't take any meds now that you are pregnant...i didn't go for the flue jab am so glad i didn't but have also tried to avoid anyone with the sniffels.

Diane so good to hear from you...fab plans that you have...we were in your area on Sat the mist was pretty thick..quite a tricky drive.

Sprinkles we have all been there..wishing you the best and loads of courage whatever you decide. 

sending my love to those not mentioned.

I was at the hospital..Lister in Hert's and saw yet again another doctor...but he was good..unlike the other one he didn't push me into a c-section ..we discussed the various options and he sent me home to 'bake'...aagh doesn't that sound funny.

we were in Liverpool last night and had to drive back..i offered to drive...but was only now told that at this stage I'm high risk and shouldn't be behind a steering wheel..could cause worse damage should we be in an accident...well during the drive i was having contractions every 15minutes...yikes hubby was stressing and i was so exhausted...have had the odd one today but nothing like last night...babies head is down and all is ready to go...we have to wait my next appointment is on the 3rd Feb...no clash in the diary!! 

take care...so good to hear from you all xxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey everyone

Sprinkles - how frustrating! But, this must also give you hope that the next round could be differnet. I'm praying for you my dear and hope this is it now. 

Diane - great to hear from you. Sounds like you 've got lots going on and I wish you all the luck in the world. 

Gabi - It must be amaizing feeling Nano move. Good luck with everything and hope you feel okay. 

Clare - hi to you. Good news about your next round, hope this is the one for you. 

Tinkle - Wow, contractions! 3rd Feb - good luck to you my dear. 

Betylou - helloooooo!

Take care everyone xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Taxmin, how are you doing? Any m/s, when is your 12week scan?

Tinkel, I guess you are around 39 weeks now, and you are only seeing the doctor after 40 weeks pg  Hope you are feeling okay and getting some rest before the baby is born.

Claire, good luck for you today with start of your FET, keeping everything crossed for you     

Diane, good luck in Athens with Dr. T.  Hope all goes well.  It was really cold during the wkend but I think the weather is getting warmer this week there.

Sprinkles, hope all is well with you.

Bettylou, hi to you and the bump  , hope all is fine with you.

AFM, the trip to Athens went well, but glad it was the last one.  I need to continue taking blood thining medication until after birth, just have to get used to the idea.  It was a long weekend and DH couldn't travel with me, but I spent the time between doctor appointments, scan with Penny, blood tests, room service and the hotel gym, even managed to visit the new Acropolis museum which is superb. I am glad to be back home though.

love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hiya Gabi

pity about having to stay on the meds..but at least you know and are being taken care of. i'm still taking aspirin even give hubby one with his breakfast...no harm.

i'm 38 weeks and one day...so my appointment on the 3rd should be ok. Hubby is abroad for the week his last trip till the birth so hope nothing happens this week. i'm trying to rest..seems the baby is keeping clubbing hours already ...it wakes at 12 and does a jig till 2am so we get next to no sleep...i got into the spare bed but was called back by hubby and he's the one working. have you got those restless leggs?? the cramping at night is terrible my worst complaint so far.

Claire, Diane, Sprinkles, Taxim and Bettylou wishing you all well xxxx


----------



## Raine290871

Hi - nt sure when my transfer is, think it's about March... anyway  - long story - 2nd time around for me, 1st was succesful, but had OHSS, lost one won, then my baby James was too poorly to live outside the womb, so had to give birth to my baby at 26 weeks, he was born on aug 10 2008 and cremated on aug 26th 2008

So....

need positive support and houghts for this time round..... have lovely supportive DH, but parents not there, and neither is sis... all turning back and pretending it isn't happening... so need this forum....

good luck to all...


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Raine, this thread is a continuation of ladies who did FET on March 2009, although you are welcome here, not sure you will get any FET cycle buddies for this coming March.  Would you mind telling me how and why you had an early delivery at 26 weeks?  I am sorry     and really hope that this time you are successful with a full term pregnancy and a healthy baby  .

Tinkel,  I am guessing the baby is coming in the next 5 days.  Let me know please!

Hi to everyone else,

Gabi xx


----------



## ckhayes

Raine -   were here to support you through hun, Ive just started FET after BFN last month, I will be hopefully having transfer 9th March  

When do you start yours?x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Raine welcome...so sorry to hear about James...wishing you all the best for March.

ckhayes good luck for March!

Gabi my due date is still the 07/02..but who knows they keep telling me it can happen anytime. can't wait to meet your little boy..i think ours will be a boy we don't know..hubby is picking names and the tress of it is keeping him up at night...have you got a short list of names as yet?

love to all xxx


----------



## juicygem

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd pop in and say hi. Don't get much time to post these days are the twins are real handful. Congrats Gabby and Bettylou on your pregancies 

Love and hugs to everyone else. Still hoping you get some luck soon.     

My little ones are growing fast..they are 11 weeks old but now are the size of most new borns!! They are doing well though and are getting bigger and naughtier everyday! Sleep deprevation is pretty serious..but worth it.

Hope to see some more good news on this thread soon.

Juicygem xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

juicygem so good to hear from you..that sleep deprevation will ease up..it has to.

my news...

had a 3hr long hospital appointment yesterday..midwife gave me a sweep..hubby had to sit down and breath deeply ha ha!!

am due another two visits from the midwife repeat of the same over the next couple of days..I'm 1.5cm dilated but the head is not engaged at all. had a few false starts but nothing else am all OK. if all of the above fails we have a c-section date booked 17th...so hope to have a natural...but i'll do what is best for baby when the time is right.

love to all xxx


----------



## juicygem

wow tinklebunny..I didn't realise you were that far along. 

Good luck hope the birth goes well xxxx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a while - things have been manic. 

Juicygem - your two look adorable!

Tinkle - keep us posted with your news. 

Gabi - how are you doing? How far along are you now? 

Sprinkles - any more news on your operation? 

Diane - hope you are well. 

Hi to Clare Raine - it will be your turns soon - 1 more month! 

AFM - I am so happy. We had out nuchal test on Saturday and all was well. I am currently 12 weeks and 6 days and baby was moving around all over for the scan. Nuchal test looks good so I'm happy about that. It finally feels real and I'm plannig on telling everyone at work now our news. 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## ckhayes

Taxmin - Aww glad all was well with your test.  Gosh your pg is speeding along  

C.x


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Clare - it doesn't feel like it ... it's dragging like mad! I'm off work today as I had spotting yesterday. It really freaked me out, but luckily it seems to have stopped so I'm just resting today. 

Hope everyone's okay 

xx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All,

Thought I'd pop on and see how you all are.

Juicygem, wow lovely to see the twins are doing well. It almost becomes unimaginable that this journey can possibly ever lead to a real baby (or 2!) at the end of the road.

Taxmin, do just take it easy, you've fought hard to get to where you are so just relax.

Gabi, how are you? I'm off to Athens again on the 20th for the next LIT and Penny's test. I hope your little boy is growing well  

Tinkelbunny, not long now!! Good Luck  

Bettylou, how are you? Yes I will be doing my whole cycle with Gorgy this time but visiting Greece for LIT and also some extra tests and maybe a hysteroscopy with Gabi's consultant Penny.

Sprinkles, do you know when you will have the surgery, thinking of you 

Raine, Clare- hello , good luck with your upcoming FETs.  

AFM, looks like I will probably start down-regulating in April. I currently am waiting for TB test resulst and if they are fine I will have humira prior to treatment aswell as the LIT. The laparoscopy will be on the 4th March and I am hoping to book in a hysteroscopy in Greece some time soon.

Sending everyone hugs

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Diane,  good luck with your LIT, hysteroscopy and laparoscopy. Let me know if I can help you with anything as i have gone through the Athens Serum investigations.     

Juicygem,  wowww, long time since you have been around.  It's great to hear the twins are doing well and growing well now.  Hope they get into a sleeping routine soon so you can have some more rest.

Tinkel, I am so excited for you!!!  Next week will be very different for you!

Sprinkles, sending you lots of positive vibes    

Taxmin, wonderful news on the nuchal scan, what a relief.  Please take care of yourself and talk to your consultant/midwife about the spotting, it is probably nothing but they may want to scan you to find out what is causing the spotting now.

Claire, are you excited about starting soon?     it works this time.

Bettylou, how are you doing?  Is your bump growing really fast now? Are you able to sleep well at night?

AFM, all is well and I am quite busy at work, travelling to Norway every 2 weeks as we are moving again to Norway in the summer but I will be on maternity leave .    Nano is moving a lot and growing as well, I have a noticeable bump now but still manage to run and exercise which makes me feel a lot better although I cannot see my feet anymore  !

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi


----------



## bettylou

Hello you lot!

Will come back on to do some personals, as really bushed at the mo and can't think straight! Lovely to hear from you all, especially you Diane...glad you've got some firm plans in the pipeline and wishing you all the best xx

Really wanted to say hi to Tinklebunny and to let you know am thinking about you and hope all goes really smoothly when it all starts happening! Didn't want to not wish you well then log on again and find you've had the bub already! So   It's so exciting 

Will be back prob at weekend to catch up properly.

Love to all, Bettylou   xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Thanks Bettylou...this whole going into labour process is a bit like watching paint dry...why don't they tell you that your due date is just a date and no clear indication that things will happen on that day...well i did have the 'show' went numb with shock and panic told hubby to pack some food for himself and was convinced that it was all going to happen..contractions were ten minutes appart and getting stronger...tossed and turned all night then in the morning nothing...have had contractions, hip pains and all signs that things are happening...but yet no baby...had the contractions 4min appart last night...we were in a country pub and the whole pub was expecting things to happen there and then..i couldn't even move off my seat...we rushed home and hubby suggested some shut eye before it all kicks off in a big way...guess what it all stopped..aagh!! had another visit from the midwife she did another sweep and said all looked promising..the head is engaged now and the cervix soft but not dilated much...no further advice...hubby is however keen on that hot curry...and it might be a walk/waddle around the shops for some last minute things..we are now booked in for induction on Monday and i am sure it will all kick off once they break my waters...but we live in hope that nature will do it's own thing seeing that I'm a week over due now.

keep you all posted.

sorry about the massive me post...want to wish Diane all the best..Penny seems like a brilliant option I'm glad that you are giving her a go.

Gabi ...Norway!! glad baby boy is moving and that you have a bit of a belly to show..i slipped on the stairs this week...not seeing your feet is a bit hazardous.

Taxim brilliant result on nucal scan..we were holding our breaths know that sense of relief.

wising you all well..lots of love xxx


----------



## ckhayes

Tinklebunny - Aww bless you and all the contractions stopping and starting.  Cannot believe your a week over.  Hope the curry works for you!  Wishing you lots of luck hun xxx  

Taxmin - Glad all was well with the nucal scan, what a relief it is, how are you feeling?  

Gabi - Where do you live at the moment, have you lived in Norway before? Hope you have a smooth move, all you need is a clip board and a list of who should be doing what and you can do the orderinf around instead of lifting and carrying    I was terrible at closing the car door on my bump (poor Katie) thought she'd come out dented   

Raine, Diane, Bettylou and everyone, hope your all well.

I did something v-silly today (DP's fault of course)
DP went out last night so I had to do my injection on my own  I have only done this twice before in all the cycles Ive had when he had swine flu in Jan.  I had an early night so set my clock for 10:30pm gave inj and went back to sleep (have to do it with closed eyes)
At 11am this morning I looked at my needle and noticed 15ml of buserelin still in there (so i thought) and injected myself again.....panic took over all senses, I jabbed and looked then suddenly hit me, the needle pulled back looks like it still has medicine in it, so i think ive inj 15ml of air, rang hosy and they reassured me I'll be fine    so never EVER am i doing my own inj again EVER.... had a horrible panic attack  

On a good note, im still here and have had a lovely day at the animal farm, felt the cobwebs blow away in the cold air.

Clare x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,
just to let you all know that Tinkel gave birth to a 9,55 pound baby boy yesterday by emergency C-section!
[fly]
CONGRATULATIONS TINKEL AND DH FOR THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BABY BOY!!!![/fly]

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi


----------



## bettylou

Yay!
Congratulations Tinkel, DH and little boy Tinkelbunny! 
Hope you're all doing well.
9.5lbs...no wonder you couldn't eat much Tinkel!
 and lots of love,
Bettylou xxxx


----------



## ckhayes

YAY Congratulations Tinkle and DH and your precious SON   sooo happy for you ....any names     

Take care x x x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

thank you sooo much for the well wishes...you guys have been such a support...baby is called Sean Thomas..he is blond and very easy going.

post more later xxx


----------



## Diane72

Congratulations Tinkelbunny-great news!    

Lots of thanks to Gabi, who packed me off to Penny. She is an angel and discovered an infection in my womb that has caused alot of scarred tissue/damage. So maybe, just maybe we've finally identified our issue. We had a hysteroscopy in Greece to help clear it out and I'm now on mega-doses of antibiotics. I have a laparoscopy on the 15th March with the NHS (they postponed it slightly).

Sending everyone lots of good wishes and hugs  

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

it's very quiet here lately but I haven't lose my faith that all of us here will fulfill our dreams sooner or later (this year hopefully   ).

Tinkel,  congratulations on Sean, he is adorable, cute blondie, the girls will surely be after him!!!  Is he getting to a routine?

Diane,  you know I want you to succeed more than anything else.  I really believe that Penny can help you as she deals with the most complicated cases, she helped couples with more than 10 failures and several miscarriages and the refurbished womb can do miracles, at least for me after 7/8 failures. If it wasn't for my frosties in Holland, I would certainly do tx with her for the 2nd one.  
Don't hesitate to call her or email her if the antibiotics is making you suffer.
God luck hun, you can always pm or email me at anytime as well.

Claire, how is it going with the d/r, not long for your FET as March is just around the corner.   

Taxmin, how are you and bubba doing? I hope you are starting to enjoy you pg.

Sprinkles,  I am    that this year is your year   

Bettylou, hope all is well to you and congratulations today on getting to the 3rd trimester  !!!

Juicygem,  hope the twins are doing well and you are enjoying every minute of them  

AFM,  I have been battling with a bad cold and sinus infection for more than 10 days now but went to the doctor last Wednesday who was convinced of my misery and gave me antibiotics (safe for Nano). I am now starting to get better but still not 100%.  I don't want to complain but this winter has not been easy for me, one bad cold after the other and I haven't had the courage to buy anything yet   . I'd better start soon as we just reached the 3rd trimester milestone.  Nano is doing well though and that's the most important for us now. 

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi xx


----------



## Diane72

Gabi,

Congratulations on reaching the 3rd trimester !!!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Diane this Penny does sound like an angel...i'm on the abroad thread and one of the ladies there said Penny called her from her home gave her her private mobile number and was so supportive without even charging for any of it...she sounds like a diamond.

Gabi you poor thing stuck with all these colds..don't forget our immune is weak during pregnancy...Sean is sort of in a routine...i'm trying Gina Ford out and would you believe it he slept through the night last night and he's only a few days old...today is another story..because he might have slept but it didn't stop me from checking in on him a million times...i'm exhausted!!
good to hear nano is fine...word of advice you don't want to be doing any shopping in your last month..it is simply unbearable. 
did i mention to you that my womb was stretched so much that it was translucent? i feel mad with myself for not going into the hopital sooner..there was no way i was ever going to give birth to Sean...all the advice of stay at home and wait!!! must tell you more about the labour..i've not read or seen anything that paints a true picture of what it's all about..we must talk the sooner you get to the time.

on a last note would you pm me Penny's details..we are going to try for a second one and might as well have a word with her.

love to all xxx


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi ladies 

Hope everyone is well ...

Tinkel ~ congrats on birth of Sean Thomas sounds like he's doing really well x

Gabi ~ sorry about the cold hope you feel better soon x

Diane ~ really do hope that Penny has found the cause and treatment for you, really praying that your next tx is the one x

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

hope everyone is doing well.

Diane, I am glad you enjoyed Penny and you know that I really really want you to succeed.  I am suspicious to say but after my 7 failures and then success I think the antibiotics and hysteroscopy made the big difference for me.  So hopefully it works for you next.

Tinkel, how is the routine with Sean? Hope you are fully recovered from the Csection.

Claire, I am sending you lots and lots of     for this FET, please keep us posted. Are you rsting or working during the torturous 2WW?

Sprinkles, hope all is well for you, have you had your surgery yet? Hope all went/goes well.

Just wanted to check on our 1 year old thread and send everyone lots of    

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

Gabi yes Sean is doing Gina Ford...it works!! we've not had a single night of crying!

sorry to hear about you plagued with a cold and sinuses...hope with spring on the way it all gets better.

love to all xxx


----------



## Diane72

Hello All 

Tinkel, glad the nights are calm!   Yes, Penny is an angel, I am so thankful to Gabi for introducing me.

Gabi, I LOVE your picture, what a perfect pregnant tummy! I hope you are feeling better now. I too am really praying Penny makes the difference for me too. I'm on Day 17 of the antibiotics now, so another 8 days to go. How long did you wait until your re-tested?

Sprinkles, thinking of you too, what are you up to?

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## GabiFR

Thanks Diane,

in fact I didn't retest as Serum was closed at August and I just wanted to get started again, when it finally worked.  I am sure the 25 days will be enough to get you ready.  I really think this is the missing piece of the puzzle for you.  
When is you laparoscopy?

Tinkel, I bought Gina Ford but I am not reading about babies yet, I just started my reading on birth, contractions, pain relief etc,  I still don't feel it's real   .

lots of love,
Gabi

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Sprinkles

Hi everyone

Diane ~ hope the antibiotics do their stuff and you get the results you want x

Gabi ~ reiterating what Diane said great picture you look really well and glowing x

Tinkel ~ Sean sounds like he's a dream x

AFM had my septum removed yesterday so feeling a little sore and tender today, but everything went well and now I have a perfect womb apparently.  Have to go see consultant for follow up in a few weeks so guess we'll decide next steps from there.  Its all thrown everything up in the air really, where I'd really been trying to get my head round the fact it was never going to happen (which it still may not) and now am scared to feel any bit of hope.  Still seeing counsellor which is good and just trying to take a day as it comes (apart from mothers day which was pants!)

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Raine290871

Hi sorry - didn't realise this was 2009... was wondering why you were all talking about little ones.....  

Is there a place to go for FET's in March 2010 (actually - it ended up being 23rd Feb....) and so far so good... positive test on the 9th March - 1st scan on 30th March.. although for some reason terrified of ectopic!!!!

guess thats down to losing James, although thinking positive normally - just want this scan to make sure al ok so far.. still not long to go now.

is there anyone gone through FET feb/march time - just need alittle support really!!  

Raine
xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Raine fantastic news..some of us are proof that FET works.

Diane good luck

Sprinkles hope the tenderness has gone and that you cling onto that bit of hope..it was hope that got some of us holding our bundles.

Gabi what a perfect boy bump..i was with a bunch of mothers and we were all talking about the shape of our bumps...yes no doubt yours is also a boy.
i must give you all the info no one was brave enough to tell others!!! labour pains are like period pains they suck and it does hurt..don't count on the epidural because they do not turn it up all the way you will still feel the contractions and when they are ontop of each other you hardly get a chance to breath..they will also not give you the epidural until you are well into labour that can be hours of pain..and the gas and air that doesn't work..breaking hubby's arm does cause some form of pain relief!!


----------



## ckhayes

Hi,

Gabi - Are you ok, not long for you now.. Ive not enjoyed this round of FET made worse from the BFN at the end of it all.  We are booked to start again in early April but might get my hols out of the way first, not sure, so undecided about it all.  Sorry not been on here but still here lurking xxxx 

Raine - I found the wait for my scan a lot worse than the 2ww.  Its all such a worry.  You have your BFP try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy   

Clare xx


----------



## bettylou

Hi all

Long time no posting for me...sorry to be away for so long. Started maternity leave at the end of last week so hopefully now will feel like I have some energy for stuff other than work. 
Glad to see everyone is doing ok and have plans for the future.

Tinkel - Sean sounds like an angel. Is he still sleeping through the night? How are you enjoying motherhood? Hope you're getting enough rest as well.

Gabi - You look really healthy and happy in your photo. Wonder if we'll end up giving birth on the same day?! Are you still working? It feels so good to have stopped now and really be able to get organised and ready for the baby....feel like we have a lot to do, DH is decorating upstairs as I write  

Sprinkles - how are you feeling now after your op? Have you had your follow up with the consultant yet? Really hope he/she gives you encouraging news that helps you decide what to do next. Not an easy decision after all that you've been through already...hope you find the strength you need x

Diane - great news that Penny found the infection and scar tissue. Really hope this is the cause of all your problems. What did your lap show? Good luck with your next lot of treatment...may this be the one that gives you your dream x

AFM, just excited about getting ready for the birth. Can't wait to get her little room ready and buy the bits that we need. Going to give the house a good sort out too in readiness, so plenty to keep me busy over the next 6 or so weeks. Still can't believe we've made it to this point, although it is beginning to feel like it really IS going to happen. Think on my last day at work it proper did sink in that I'm actually going to have a baby!

Lots of love and luck to everyone,

Bettylou xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sabrinna

Hi everyone 
  Just done my 3 fet,using the last 3 of my frosties, i had all 3 transfered, 2 with 4 cells, and 1 with 2 cells. Now I'm just very nervous waiting for the results.
Good luck everyone!!
Gabi, you look fab..
xxx
Sabrina


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

just wonder how everyone is doing here.

Sabrinna, I saw in your signature that the FET didn't work. I am so sorry for you, I am here if you want to talk    .

Tinkel, how is it going with Sean?  Are you following Gina Ford's routine?  We need to talk, I have lots of questions for you.

Diane, I hope your weekend went better than you thought and things went well in Aberdeen. I have been thinking a lot about you.

Em, I am glad you and the little one are doing well and really hope you start to enjoy your pregnancy now.

Bettylou, I hope all is well with you and the LO. When do you go on maternity leave?  Is everything ready for the baby?  I am planning to work until 38 weeks so I have most of my leave with the baby.  I have the feeling Nano is coming after his due date although I feel very big now!

Sprinkles, how are you doing? Did you have the appointment with the consultant?  Sending you lots of  

Clare, please don't lose your hopes, it takes a bit more time for some than others (for us 8 attempts).  I really hope it works for you next   .

AFM, I am doing well, Nano is already head down and his weight was 2,1kg according to the scan I had last Thursday.  I am a bit worried about the birth but hopefully all goes well, not long to go now.

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

i must confess life is a bit manic...baby is fine it is the father who travels all over and who can't stand to be away from his adorable boy...yes were were in Switzerland for the past couple of days...got back last night imagine what a mess we would have been in if we were due back today..with all the flights cancelled!!

Gabi would love to talk..i've loads of that unwanted kind of advice...ring as soon as you can..we hope to fly out for our hols at the end of the month, best that we speak before then....must say you look lovely with your bump.

i have been trying to read up on the thread but most of the time i'm simply too tired to post.

wishing you all well


----------

